# Brooklyn buries the divas 'revolution'



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel sorry for Sasha, Charlotte and Becky they should just stay in NXT until the cancer twins retire. I can't believe how pedestrian the match layouts are on the main roster. They have to dumb everything down for the ones that can't work.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

The only good thing about all of this is that the second one of these girls turns on their group, they are going to get cheered for breaking the monotony.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

There's been no storyline and character development. It's just random, pointless tag matches.

They should have started having Nikki defend her title every week on RAW/Smackdown in an open challenge up until she breaks the record. Have Alicia and Brie turn on her to get title shots, etc. 

Just make it about the fucking title already and stop with these teams. It's hard to invest in teams that were randomly placed together in the first place.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I think they were justified because the match/segment including Miz TV went on too long and just labeling something a 'divas revolution' doesnt mean everything they do is good. lets face it, not all of them are equally talented, theres a reason the crowd chanted "We Want Sasha". The Bellas are mediocre and Paige is super overrated, maybe she did some cool things before WWE but she never does anything special in the ring, she's hot as fuck but that's where the interest ends for me.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Need a gif of Charlotte's face at the end. It wasn't just 'I lost' it was 'They were chanting boring during one of my matches', it was 'let me go back to NXT' 

The funny thing, or sad thing, is that the revolution could have taken off if they had taken turns on beating up Miz and Charlotte putting him in the figure 8.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I feel absolutely awful for the women involved in the segment...

WITH THAT SAID

I'm not blaming this Brooklyn crowd one fucking bit. Not one fucking bit. We've all ranted about how much this angle is fucking awful, but GOD FORBID the crowd piss on it.

Gonna hear so much talk about "THEY SHOULDN'T BE SO DISRESPECTFUL! SMARK CROWD GONNA SMARK!" Fuck that. Brooklyn got invested in Sasha-Bayley, a match between two ladies, because their intelligence wasn't insulted and they were treated like adults, and weren't given some dumbass hashtag to run with, and some pointless lazy storyline (is there even really a storyline in this?) and instead got invested in a classic babyface versus heel role. They also chanted for Sasha at the top of their lungs... and didn't get her. 

This ain't misogyny. This ain't a smark crowd being smarky. This is a fanbase calling this dumb company out on their fuckery, lazy storytelling, and lack of development. You HAVE to give the crowd a reason to care. And since this whole thing started, nothing of value has happened.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

jcmmnx said:


> I feel sorry for Sasha, Charlotte and Becky they should just stay in NXT until the cancer twins retire. I can't believe how pedestrian the match layouts are on the main roster. They have to dumb everything down for the ones that can't work.


Alicia should be doing most of the ring work for Team Bella, but instead they keep having Brie do most of the work in the matches and she's awkward as fuck.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

People are gonna shit on the crowd, when it's probably the same crowd that had manly tears at the end of Bayley v Sasha. It's simple, Raw's writers don't know anything about storyline development, and NXT's do. Why should we care about random 3 vs 3 tag matches? Most people were happy for Bayley, because it was a long storyline of her finally beating people she always lost to, maybe Raw's writers should consider ripping off some NXT material?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> I feel absolutely awful for the women involved in the segment...
> 
> WITH THAT SAID
> 
> ...


:bow

I wish I could like and rep this more than once. All of this is everything that's wrong with the "Diva's Revolution".

I'd also like to add that the WWE Universe is not as dumb as the WWE may believe. They mention Serena Williams and Ronda Rousey as though they are some unknowns. I have great respect for those women but women making strides did not begin with them. Invest in your female performers because you believe in them, not because it's trendy. Trends come and go. This "revolution" will be just as fleeting if the booking isn't corrected.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> I feel absolutely awful for the women involved in the segment...
> 
> WITH THAT SAID
> 
> ...


*
Agreed on all points. Stephanie deserves to look like an idiot for this, but unfortunately, the women are the only ones who are suffering. Stephanie will just throw this "Divas Revolution" in the trash and pretend like it never happened once it completely loses steam.*


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

The problem is, you an only give us the same version of these matches for so long. They need to quickly advance the storyline somewhat.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Agreed on all points. Stephanie deserves to look like an idiot for this, but unfortunately, the women are the only ones who are suffering. Stephanie will just throw this "Divas Revolution" in the trash and pretend like it never happened once it completely loses steam.*


That'll happen when Rousey-Stephanie happens :Jordan


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Divas revolution is going to end up like every other thing that works in nxt but not the main roster unfortunately. Be it Emma's dancing or Adam rose and the rosebuds. Its just a different animal, more like an Indy crowd. The nxt fans are more hardcore, and have a like a provincial feeling for those talents. Once it gets to the main roster, you have to impress millions of people, most of whom don't give a sailing shit about women's wrestling. It's just a different deal


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

What WWE did is make an angle out of how bad they book the divas division, when all they really needed to do is just start booking it better.

There would be no need to start a fake "revolution".


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I never understood it from the start. you can't introduce women from NXT out of the blue and expect them to be over without earning it on the main stage first. there needs to be a REASON to care about this storyline otherwise it's anything BUT a revolution. just because they can wrestle doesn't mean that their characters will cross over without any meaningful and long-term character progression, and without giving the fans something that truly stands out and merits praise. tonight just exposed this thing as the farce that it is


if they want a revolution then it needs to happen organically over a long period of time, otherwise it'll just fall flat on it's face


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

There's no storyline here. Just having three teams wrestle each other weekly with no progression is boring and deserves to be shit on. The problem is the wrestlers are the ones who have to deal with it when it's the lazy writers who are the problem.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

muttgeiger said:


> Divas revolution is going to end up like every other thing that works in nxt but not the main roster unfortunately. Be it Emma's dancing or Adam rose and the rosebuds. Its just a different animal, more like an Indy crowd. The nxt fans are more hardcore, and have a like a provincial feeling for those talents. Once it gets to the main roster, you have to impress millions of people, most of whom don't give a sailing shit about women's wrestling. It's just a different deal


Nope. Nope, nope, nope, nope, nope. I don't want to hear this. I don't want to hear this one bit.

The smark Brooklyn crowd got behind a full-fledged babyface on Saturday night in her pursuit over a heel that is ADORED by smarks around the world. I don't want to hear this "You have to impress millions of people!" stuff. I don't want to hear these built-in excuses that take away from the fact that creative/booking is the one that needs to be given the sword.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Also,

WHAT DID ANYONE EXPECT TO HAVE HAPPEN WHEN NIKKI LITERALLY SAID, "WHO CARES ABOUT WINS AND LOSSES?"

Like, REALLY!?!? It summed up this whole stupid nonsensical high school clique versus high school clique versus high school clique "storyline." Whoever put that into the script is a moron.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

And people thought the Divas Revolution would make the Divas division better :lol.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

How long before the WWE Network broadcasts a 'death of the divas division' special? Interviews with Vince, Kev, Paul, Ziggler, Melina (why not), Russo (kappa) and co blaming the crowd and how it just 'didn't work'?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Granted it's a poorly booked angle, but I just couldn't help but cringe hard once the "we are awesome" chants started rolling. It was at that point where their "message" flew out the window, and they just looked like fools. No one will take notice of that message now, the crowd's behavior will be the only thing to take from that match.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I never understood it from the start. you can't introduce women from NXT out of the blue and expect them to be over without earning it on the main stage first. there needs to be a REASON to care about this storyline otherwise it's anything BUT a revolution. just because they can wrestle doesn't mean that their characters will cross over without any meaningful and long-term character progression, and without giving the fans something that truly stands out and merits praise. tonight just exposed this thing as the farce that it is
> 
> 
> if they want a revolution then it needs to happen organically over a long period of time, otherwise it'll just fall flat on it's face


They need to take cues from the Trish era and realize it needs to happen slowly.

Begin introducing characters and begin to build up actual storylines (though this is a problem in all of WWE). Telling people it's a revolution means nothing if you're not investing actual time into developing something for fans to get into.

But again, it's not just a divas problem. There are hardly storylines at all anymore. It's just a bunch of random matches. Great wrestling but nothing to get invested in.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Callisto said:


> Granted it's a poorly booked angle, but I just couldn't help but cringe hard once the "we are awesome" chants started rolling. It was at that point where their "message" flew out the window, and they just looked like fools. No one will take notice of that message now, the crowd's behavior will be the only thing to take from that match.


I do kind of agree with this notion. A little bit. The crowd might've taken it too far with that, but the message they were sending was necessary to be heard.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Spears said:


> And people thought the Divas Revolution would make the Divas division better :lol.


Nah just leave the divas desises to those gals who rather wrestlein bed on that godawful E show on a network whose highest rated show is about some dude trading his pole for a hole.

We need a WOMANS divsion not a divas period.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Good. Hope Stephanie sees how foolish her decision to randomly make 3 diva teams was, and also how lame it is to try being the center of a "Diva's Revolution".


Why are these teams fighting? Why is nobody going for Nikki's championship? What the fuck!!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Give Sasha Banks the divas title. And have her feud with charlotte.
Start a divas tag division and get those girls feuding.

And to me those titles should go to paige and becky lynch.

MY DIVAS DIVISION.

Sasha banks-Divas champion.
Other single divas.
Charlotte.
Natalya
Bayley
Emma.
Charmella.
Nikki bella.

Paige and becky lynch- Divas tag champs.
Other combos.
Brie bella and alicia fox.
Alexa bliss and dana brook

And maybe bring in some girls over from tna when they go under.
Awesome kong [Bring her back as kharma] Gail kim/angelina love/velvet sky/taryn terrel etc...

But as much as the crowd loves and adores and badly wants sasha banks.
Even she would be disappointed in how that crowd treated her fellow divas. Theres more respect between these
girls than we know of.

I understand the crowds frustrations. But they are taking it out on the wrong people.
Blame those in the back. Instead of the girls busting their asses and possibly risking injury just to entertain them.
But i agree this so-called revolution has kinda gone south. But i still have hope.

EBBS AND FLOWS!!!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636005265716977664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636007419227807744
:cenaooh


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

http://instagram.com/p/6ykjZBCkN5/

thenikkibellaWhere's my shorts?! Haha #TeamBella rises! Oh and WWE Brooklyn shame on you for disrespecting women that put their bodies on the line for your entertainment. As for the ones that supported us, THANK YOU! You make it worth working so hard and having this revolution! &#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57341; #FearlessNikki #BellaArmy #TeamBella #BrieMode #FoxyBella #DivasRevolution 
view all 33 comments


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The bottom line is you can't call something a revolution and then not deliver every week. "Show, don't tell" is the key here, they're spending a lot of effort trying to convince you why you should give a shit but they aren't backing it up where it matters. Worst of all, the one everyone wanted to see (Sasha) isn't even on the show tonight, so the crowd probably decided to bury the match when they realized she wasn't coming out.



> thenikkibellaWhere's my shorts?! Haha #TeamBella rises! Oh and WWE Brooklyn shame on you for disrespecting women that put their bodies on the line for your entertainment.


That sounds like some feminazi bullshit, if we criticize something involving the divas it means we literally hate women? Okay.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lol, whatever Nikki


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You can't expect a crowd to get into something simply because they are female. This revolution is random 6 woman tag matches and random 1 on 1 matches. Not a single story to speak of other then "Ronda Rousey is popular, we can be too!"


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

The crowd should be chanting NXT through out all these "divas" segments.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> That sounds like some feminazi bullshit, if we criticize something involving the divas it means we literally hate women? Okay.


Yep. If you don't like the notion that women are superior to men at everything, you're a misogynist that eats ovaries like caviar.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Divas revolution summed up. Sasha we will put you with tamina and naomi. Enjoy it. Tamina you will rarely ever wrestle, just stand there and look scary and occasionally you will get a three minute match. Becky lynch welcome to the Main roster. On this roster every diva must be crazy enjoy the super crazy comedy gimmick. Charlotte, from now on you are ric flair. Make sure to do the chops woos and figure 8 in every match. We need to hear the woos. Paige, you will never get days off. We will have you do every media appearance, interview and signings. Keep bringing that money in. Oh but you get to do the job on raw for pcb. Enjoy. Brie, you be similar to Charlotte but be more a Bryan tribute act. Nikki, don't worry about defending the title let's just erase a and her record. Alicia u mm welcome to team bella.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

Later in the show, the crowd popped huge for Lana and Summer stuff. Big difference; there is a story there, even a shit one. Where as the revolution has no story. The diva's title has had no story for 2 months now, and no progression beyond the NXT call up. And we are now still no closer to any progression from 5 weeks ago, no closer to having a challenger to Nikki's title reign, a title reign which is around 5 months too long and has now has been unnaturally extended so blatantly that everyone can see why she's still champ. 

No one should blame the crowd for hating boring shit. No one should blame the girls for a pretty acceptable match tonight. Everyone should blame creative for having 9 girls and zero feuds. I mean NXT made on average 3 women's feuds with a tiny roster, Main Roster can't even make 1 story


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Paige is now mad



> @RealPaigeWWE
> You helped us create change and then did your best to disrespect. Niceeeee jobbbbbbbb!


https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/636011735586111488


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The creative team needed to hear that. Hopefully shit starts to change.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Paige is now mad
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/636011735586111488



It's a damn shame that all of these divas kiss the companies ass so much and can't admit when they're being booked like shit.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Paige should be mad at the booking, the agents laying out those terrible matches, and the Bellas for holding the entire division hostage.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

They have no clue what worked in NXT. It's completely insane that Nikki is so close to AJ Lee's record and they haven't had her defend it once since the callups. A Charlotte/Nikki match for the title would have been the kind of thing to get the fans invested but nope, random tag team matches. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought the segment was fine, Miz TV was pretty entertaining and it made sense to turn it into a match which was better than their 3-way last night.

This hate is purely because all the Sasha stans are mad she wasn't involved. If she and BAD had literally replaced either of the teams in the segment tonight you'd all be frothing on it.

:draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol sure Paige. The crowd wanted a change and that's clearly what they're getting right now eh? :lmao :lmao


Be mad at the crowd. Coz the booking is perfect and should never change. Paige, Nikki, Brie all kissing the company's ass.

It's good Sasha wasn't involved in this fuckery tonight.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

i really wanted Sasha too.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Apparently Brie Bella also posted something similar to Paige on her Instagram page. The whole thing is you can't even blame the crowd or even get mad, why should we pretend to enjoy this shit when clearly the WWE is half assing the booking? And even that's a fucking understatement. So get mad at them not Brooklyn.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I have so much second hand embarrassment. A lot of these crowds can be tough, but usually there's a reason if they rebel. It's pathetic that they're hiding behind having a vagina. I don't see Roman Reigns having a twitter fit over the way he was treated. Eva Marie has thicker skin than this and she's gotten it much worse. They need to be mad at the bookers.

Brooklyn didn't just turn on the divas. They responded to Sasha and Bayley. They chanted for Sasha tonight. Give them something to care about. You say you want to be treated fairly and just like the men?! Well, take your lumps like them too.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Paige needs to contemplate how much you have to suck for the crowd to be hotter for MizTV than you.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

I can't really blame the crowd on this one. 

At Takeover the crowd witnessed the culmination of a hell of a struggle with Bayley finally coming out on top and reaching the pinnacle. Someone who was talked down to, screwed over, made to feel she didn't even belong on the roster, let alone the Champion scene. 

At SummerSlam with the Revolution, what is there to offer? "Hey, here are some new additions to the Divas roster and here are some mainstays who have been here awhile. #Revolution and um...go at it!" I don't blame any of the performers. They have all shown in the past how talented they are. But there has to be some meat on the bone, something more than a hashtag to really rally behind. As a fan, I found myself on the edge of my seat with Bayley and Sasha and only paying half attention to a tag match with a half baked story behind it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PENTAGON said:


> Lol sure Paige. The crowd wanted a change and that's clearly what they're getting right now eh? :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Be mad at the crowd. Coz the booking is perfect and should never change. Paige, Nikki, Brie all kissing the company's ass.
> ...





Crazy Eyes said:


> I have so much second hand embarrassment. A lot of these crowds can be tough, but usually there's a reason if they rebel. It's pathetic that they're hiding behind having a vagina. I don't see Roman Reigns having a twitter fit over the way he was treated. Eva Marie has thicker skin than this and she's gotten it much worse. They need to be mad at the bookers.
> 
> Brooklyn didn't just turn on the divas. They responded to Sasha and Bayley. They chanted for Sasha tonight. Give them something to care about. You say you want to be treated fairly and just like the men?! Well, take your lumps like them too.


Sasha posted the same thing as them last week after raw.... they all seemed pissed after today. I think the revolution is going to come to an end tbh.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The reason the crowd was chanting for Sasha is because she's hyped as fuck by the IWC and it was a smarky crowd. She's done literally nothing on the main roster to be getting chants like that because she's had less character development and mic time than the rest of the divas by far.

It's simple that they're just chanting for her because it's cool, not because she's done anything. Yes she is an impressive wrestler, yes she is pretty much the total package but she hasn't been able to demonstrate it enough in WWE to warrant those chants and that reaction.

It's essentially proving my point that the crowd were simply chanting for her because they're smarks. If she gets reactions like that in butt-fuck nowhere with a casual-heavy audience then sure. Good on her.

With all of that being said, they have no right to chirp the crowd passive-aggresively on social media. That's just pathetic and makes them look exactly like they're not supposed to; divas.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:nikki2I tweeted Paige and told her that they were just crappy tonight, that's all there is to it. It kind of pisses me off that they are satisfied. There's like ZERO reasons we should be invested in this other than thinking we'd finally get to see the divas perform and show what they can do. Then they did that and we saw that there's what we thought, not much depth to the main roster divas. So they brought in the NXT women to see if that would help and nope. It almost makes it worse because you have these skilled women mixing with these kind of awkward women who weren't that great to begin with, and trying to be like "Hey, main roster divas are on par with NXT women" and you can see that's not the case. Main roster divas lack painfully in skill. I mean, when they put on matches like Sasha vs Charlotte, Sasha vs Becky, Sasha Vs. Bayley, then they can be mad if the crowd shits on them but the match was awful. I've not once heard about any of them complaining. They are too complacent. They thought that everything would be better, they would start getting more respect. Tbh, the only divas that are respected the most in this whole "revolution" are Charlotte, Becky, and Sasha and for good reasoning. They've shown they can put on 4 or 5 star matches and meanwhile we have Nikki who is still botching, Brie who can't even do a running knee correctly or a simple kick, hardly know how to bring out emotion in their matches besides taunting, which is good and all but that's not what it means to have charisma and etc. I mean did they even watch Takeover? Did they watch Sasha vs Bayley? Same crowd, yet somehow they don't once ignore them in the ring and they were hardly silent during the match.

I WONDER WHY. :eyeroll I like Paige but she's giving me some AJ Lee emotion right now. She's becoming too satisfied and she's becoming less skillful in the ring. God knows what happened between main roster and NXT but she needs to find that fire again.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

hbkmickfan said:


> The crowd should be chanting NXT through out all these "divas" segments.


The crowd should be chanting for Bayley. That should get a message across.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

islesfan13 said:


> Sasha posted the same thing as them last week after raw.... they all seemed pissed after today. I think the revolution is going to come to an end tbh.


Sasha was in the wrong then as well. It sucked, but creative booked them in a death spot before Lesnar showed up. It was gonna happen.

I'm still really sad about all this.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

It never was a revolution anyway. Having Stephanie announce it as one and Michael Cole saying it every minute doesn't make it true.

These divas apparently didn't see the Brooklyn crowd get all emotional for Sasha vs Bayley and the Curtain Call. Now they're all just misogynists :maury

Get thicker skin or realize the actual problem. Throwing hissy fits on social media doesn't help.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

These girls are acting like entitled brats on social media like the males have never got the same treatment if a match was boring as fuck or was just a lot of the same old shit. Orton and Sheamus got fucking MURDERED by the crowd a few years ago.

Direct your anger to creative because THEY'RE putting you in positions to fail, not the fans. If creative gave the fans something to sink into, this wouldn't happen.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Sasha posted the same thing as them last week after raw.... they all seemed pissed after today. I think the revolution is going to come to an end tbh.


They should be pissed at the bookers and Vince... not the crowd. They were in the same city that was hot for Sasha/Bayley. And NXT has shown that these "smark" crowds will be sucked in and go nuts for a great women's match. 

Seriously, if what I read is true... it was Team No Talent not only still in a tag team match, but winning it. No one wants to see the Bellas. No one wants to see more pointless tag matches. Get a god damned feud going between wrestlers people want to see or you'll get that reaction every time. 

The women just don't get this... we've seen it with Big Show, Orton/Sheamus, and countless other male wrestlers too. The product sucks and the fans aren't going to be nice about it.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Evolution said:


> The reason the crowd was chanting for Sasha is because she's hyped as fuck by the IWC and it was a smarky crowd. She's done literally nothing on the main roster to be getting chants like that because she's had less character development and mic time than the rest of the divas by far.


Sasha is as charismatic as all the other girls combined. It's that simple.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

WWE would have been much better off calling up the NXT girls over a few months, allowing them to wrestle great matches, and letting a revolution happen naturally rather than force it down our throats with random teams having irrelevant tag matches every week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> Orton and Sheamus got fucking MURDERED by the crowd a few years ago.


*
A few years ago :drake1? They curtain jerked at Summerslam and got hijacked almost immediately. *


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

The women think that just because they have hype or just because they can put on a decent match when given the opportunity that they are somehow entitled to respect and adoration. I'm sorry but given the WWE's awful history treating womens wrestlers and their booking, the fans are going to have to see a lot more than an average, yet above average for a WWE womens, match every week to gain the respect that they're looking for.

They're acting (just like you all) like it should somehow be this overnight transformation or something. Y'all need patience with it just like they do. It's going to take months (maybe years) to rebuild the fans "trust" in the whole division and they are unjustified in getting mad at the crowds reactions just like you all are unjustified in your condemning of the booking so soon.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636011735586111488


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The Divas suck.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I have so much second hand embarrassment. A lot of these crowds can be tough, but usually there's a reason if they rebel. It's pathetic that they're hiding behind having a vagina. I don't see Roman Reigns having a twitter fit over the way he was treated. Eva Marie has thicker skin than this and she's gotten it much worse. They need to be mad at the bookers.
> 
> Brooklyn didn't just turn on the divas. They responded to Sasha and Bayley. They chanted for Sasha tonight. Give them something to care about. You say you want to be treated fairly and just like the men?! Well, take your lumps like them too.


All there is to it. You did it again :clap

For fucks sake. Look at the Takeover crowd compared to this one. Sasha/Bayley deserved that reaction. Great storyline with two great wrestlers and an amazing payoff. Has nothing to do with the fans "turning" on them or "Sasha stans". This current angle needs to die because *nothing* about it is interesting.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

It's only gonna get worse from here out. They can't keep booking the same tag team match week in and week out and not expect fans to shit on it. I feel for Sasha, Paige(even tho she's coasting), Charlotte, and Becky. They were better off in NXT. At least they got good and consistent booking.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> Sasha was in the wrong then as well. It sucked, but creative booked them in a death spot before Lesnar showed up. It was gonna happen.
> 
> I'm still really sad about all this.


People still believe this shit?

The crowd was into the match when it started, then the match went to shit, then people turned on it, then they popped again when it was over. That's not a death spot, that's a shit match being treated as such


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Another big problem is because this whole divas thing is likely Stephanie's pet project, and as a result the girls involved all probably think they're bulletproof and can do no wrong.. and tonight they were proven wrong. Roman Reigns is proof that the WWE machine can't force fans to like somebody, so it's not going to work here either unless they all really step their game up, have some compelling storylines and give the fans a reason to care besides the fact that they possess vaginas.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Act Yasukawa said:


> People still believe this shit?
> 
> The crowd was into the match when it started, then the match went to shit, then people turned on it, then they popped again when it was over. That's not a death spot, that's a shit match being treated as such


Had somewhat something to be for it, but yes. You're right. They did turn on it because they changed alignments mid-match. That match was a fucking trainwreck.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

They created random ass tag teams all because Stephanie and Triple H despise CM Punk and AJ Lee. So instead of utilizing these women the correct way by having championship matches and number one contenders matches and actually building _something_, they decide to create boring ass tag teams with no story at all to stall for time so AJ Lee's record can be broken. Because, fuck yeah that will show them in Chicago. What kind of nonsensical shit is that? And these are the people taking over for Vince one day?

And there is no way anyone can convince me otherwise. What other reason for these random ass segments with no title defenses?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

This is what El Patrón thinks when someone says Divas Revolution


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

We didn't ask for this paige.

God awful miz tv trash and nonstop random tag matches with no direction for a month ++. NO THANKS.

Paige sucks anyways. She is no better than bella trash.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was at the show tonight, the divas match wasn't great or interesting at all. Didn't even know a match was going to happen after the Miztv segment. With all that said it was stupid of how the crowd reacted. Crowd started doing the wave and I couldn't help but fpalm. Changing for Sasha doesn't help either. Was just silly tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I've had it up to here with Paige.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It all comes down to awful booking. Every woman involved in this yes even those who didn't wrestle for HHH's pet grooming territory;NXT are capable of so much more than what we see. But they're given no storyline, no real reason for anything just random matches and the fans have zero interest to care. Why isn't Nikki defending her Title? And why do none of the other Divas seem to want it? Everything about it is bad and that does include the fans who shit on any of the girls that aren't some indy darling or come from HHHs pet shop.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Given us the same tag matches every week what did they expect. Also just coming of a pay-per view tag match. I can't believe they're actually paying people to book this shit.


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm kind of torn on this, while I agree with what everyone is saying in that the booking for this "revolution" has been shite and we need to let WWE know this, it just sucks that it is the divas who kind of take the brute of it. 

We can't blame the divas for this but the bookers and it's just a shame that it is by chanting at the divas in the ring that people chose to spread their message. 

I'm glad the Bellas and Paige are standing up for it, you can tell they are all pissed at the crowd, but I think you can also tell they are over this crap booking, Nattie has said multiple times she wants to be in this "revolution", as has Emma and I just saw Nikki favourited a tweet essentially saying how it's unfair her reign has been booked so shitty.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I've already ranted on how this has been done all wrong from the start. 

More than anything, this whole segment and match tonight just made me depressed. It's one thing to have a silent crowd watch your match. It's another thing to have the crowd completely ignore your match and chant other things to entertain themselves. You could see it clear as day on all their faces, especially Charlotte. They were frustrated and probably just plain embarrassed by what happened, and I don't blame them one bit.

All of them were tossed in this steaming cesspool of a storyline that is doing nothing but ruining the credibility of all nine of the divas involved. 

Thank you Stephanie Mcmahon for that brilliant nugget of an idea. I can't wait to see the ideas she has that she'll use when Vince is out of the picture. If she starts doing this sort of thing to all the male feuds, I'll just go watch New Japan for good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think having Stephanie get on the mic and basically say "Hey guys, we know there is a revoltion taking place in women's sports. So, we want to take advantage of that. Here is our revolution of women wrestlers!" basically took all of the heat and excitement out of it. I mean, when a singles wrestler debuts, does someone get on the mic and do "hey guys, look at this new guy we just signed!" No. That is the most generic way to debut someone. They should've had the NXT divas invade Raw, beat the shit out of the Bellas and some of the other main roster divas and stand tall in the ring as the crowd goes nuts. Having one of the owners introduce it, who is a HEEL by the way, was fucking retarded.

I know debuting the correct way wouldn't solve their booking afterwards. But at least they'd be getting off on the right foot which is HUGE for anyone making the jump to WWE or the main roster of WWE.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I've had it up to here with Paige.*


Did you message that to Sasha when she trashed the crowd last week? Or the Bellas as well this week? or just Paige because...


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Never leave NXT. This is what we learned here today.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Also, why don't they grow some balls and confront Stephanie together? The Shield did it to Vince and you know what? He listened!

What's the worst that could happen? They get fired and can go and get better treatment in an indy company? Doesn't sound half bad now does it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Did you message that to Sasha when she trashed the crowd last week? Or the Bellas as well this week? or just Paige because...


*
I don't know, where's your tweet to Paige about her "flimsy excuses"? I'll wait.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Divas Revolution 2015-2015

RIP :mj2


----------



## mannis (Apr 18, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I've had it up to here with Paige.*


Sasha implied the same crap.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*RESPECT US BECAUSE WE SAID YOU SHOULD - PAIGE*. That one line obliterated this whole thing in my opinion. I don't know who to blame, Paige for delivering it poorly (she's been terrible with promos during this entire run), or the writer who had her say it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Honestly if you're a Diva not named Sasha :Out


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki should use that Cena pull and blame Vince for this atrocious booking. But, then, that would require her to have a better idea, which would mean less time for pointless Instagrams.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I don't know, where's your tweet to Paige about her "flimsy excuses"? I'll wait.*


I am not e agreeing with Paige on this one. The entire revolution has been booked as terribly as it possibly could. All I am doing is pointing out the hypocrisy.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I think having Stephanie get on the mic and basically say "Hey guys, we know there is a revoltion taking place in women's sports. So, we want to take advantage of that. Here is our revolution of women wrestlers!" basically took all of the heat and excitement out of it. I mean, when a singles wrestler debuts, does someone get on the mic and do "hey guys, look at this new guy we just signed!" No. That is the most generic way to debut someone. They should've had the NXT divas invade Raw, beat the shit out of the Bellas and some of the other main roster divas and stand tall in the ring as the crowd goes nuts. Having one of the owners introduce it, who is a HEEL by the way, was fucking retarded.
> 
> I know debuting the correct way wouldn't solve their booking afterwards. But at least they'd be getting off on the right foot which is HUGE for anyone making the jump to WWE or the main roster of WWE.


Steph had to get involved to steal credit like always. Like showing up on nxt takeover what an ego she has.

Imagine if they did promo packages for Sasha instead? Built her up as the BOSS. Living large, showcase her best nxt matches etc.

then debut her. Its so simple and they fucked it up.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

rakija said:


> Nikki should use that Cena pull and blame Vince for this atrocious booking. But, then, that would require her to have a better idea, which would mean less time for pointless Instagrams.


She won't. 

She has the title, is the star of a reality show with Brie, and probably makes the most money out of all the divas.

Nikki doesn't give two shits what happens, I can see it plain as day.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

One thing I hope that doesn't happen is one Diva or one team being put on a pedestal at the expense of everyone else. We got that with AJ Lee's horrendous title reign that put no one over but herself and made everything she was involved in, and by proxy the Divas, feel of no consequence because nothing changed.



Legit BOSS said:


> *I've had it up to here with Paige.*


:maisielol2

Damn, son. You went in.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

EDIT: Double post


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Dr. Middy said:


> Also, why don't they grow some balls and confront Stephanie together? The Shield did it to Vince and you know what? He listened!
> 
> What's the worst that could happen? They get fired and can go and get better treatment in an indy company? Doesn't sound half bad now does it.


They would most likely make shit money which is why half the roster walks on egg shells around Vince and Stephanie. 

Problem with this divas revolution is that at the end of the day the Bella twins are still the standard of the women's division. For anything else to change they have to leave.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I've had it up to here with Paige.*


Eh, she is blaming the wrong people, but after that debacle it's probably just blind anger talking. I'd be mad at the world to if I was pushed into such a crap situation and then got shit on when it wasn't my wrong doing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The same thing would have happened in any town, it was a 100% joke to start with.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm sorry but I have to get this out of me. You can neg rep me all you want.

Paige is TRASH!!!! Not only she flopped greatly and the best matches she had on the main roster was when Alicia carried her. She has no charisma, she is as stale as a sack of potatoes. No emotion, no storytelling ability.

Imagine how much dick she had to suck to have that exposure, be put on total divas and as a judge on tough enough at 22 years old while she sucks that much.

Not only that. She is trash as a person, when she sexualizes every thing more than any other diva I remember at that young age and then feels entitled to stuff and calls people pervs like that MizTV segment. And that wasn't just kayfabe. And we're misogynists.

She can go to hell for all I care. She should feel lucky she debuted with a diva talent of AJs class. No feel entitled.

The dick sucking twins can go to hell also.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I am not e agreeing with Paige on this one. The entire revolution has been booked as terribly as it possibly could. All I am doing is pointing out the hypocrisy.


*There's no hypocrisy. I stand by everything I said last week because it's clear as day to anyone with a clue. Sasha and Nikki had an average match in an awful spot on the card. With proper buildup and a WARNING that it would be main eventing, it wouldn't be an issue, but randomly putting them out there before Lesnar was a death sentence. 

The difference between that situation and this one is that, in addition to the awful booking, the women themselves are to blame for their shitty and awkward delivery in that segment, and yes, that includes Charlotte. The extremely long and boring match afterwards didn't help their case in the slightest, because the crowd stopped caring before it even started. All of the dumb shit that was said last week about Sasha not being able to keep a crowd's attention has come back to bite a lot of people in the ass.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> I am not e agreeing with Paige on this one. The entire revolution has been booked as terribly as it possibly could. All I am doing is pointing out the hypocrisy.


Why bother tweeting at either of them... but then, given who you are talking to it's no surprise he'd "get tired of Paige's crap" but not do the same to his idol Banks. 

All of the women pulling this should get the same treatment. Paige, Sasha, the Bellas...... don't treat the fans like Vince has done for years. We want to be engaged and not shit on the matches and segments, but the WWE isn't giving us a good product. Enough of this stupid blame the fans mentality. That is the biggest reason I hardly watch any of the WWE anymore. I'm tired of being smacked around for not blindly doing what they want.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> Paige is now mad
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealPaigeWWE/status/636011735586111488


Lol, of course she is blaming the fans... not themselves or the shitty booking.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> They would most likely make shit money which is why half the roster walks on egg shells around Vince and Stephanie.
> 
> Problem with this divas revolution is that at the end of the day the Bella twins are still the standard of the women's division. For anything else to change they have to leave.


The problem isn't the Bellas being the standard. It's about ANYONE being the standard. All this "queen of the castle" booking has to go until the entire roster has a voice and a presence.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Evolution said:


> I thought the segment was fine, Miz TV was pretty entertaining and it made sense to turn it into a match which was better than their 3-way last night.
> 
> This hate is purely because all the Sasha stans are mad she wasn't involved. If she and BAD had literally replaced either of the teams in the segment tonight you'd all be frothing on it.
> 
> :draper2


Exactly. These Sasha Militants would have spawned more GOAT threads & tripe about her outdoing every other female wrestler (50% of the men as well) based on her fledgling NXT run.

:StephenA6


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *There's no hypocrisy. I stand by everything I said last week because it's clear as day to anyone with a clue. Sasha and Nikki had an average match in an awful spot on the card. With proper buildup and a WARNING that it would be main eventing, it wouldn't be an issue, but randomly putting them out there before Lesnar was a death sentence. All of the dumb shit that was said last week about Sasha not being able to keep a crowd's attention has come back to bite a lot of people in the ass.*


Sasha blamed the crowd the exact same way as Paige and Nikki. No matter what excuse you come up with, this is what happened and fans were not into that match at all the same as today.


----------



## stephfan10 (Jan 9, 2010)

the fans were disrespectful pricks and I know a lot of you are going to make excuses for them


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

kariverson said:


> I'm sorry but I have to get this out of me. You can neg rep me all you want.
> 
> Paige is TRASH!!!! Not only she flopped greatly and the best matches she had on the main roster was when Alicia carried her. She has no charisma, she is as stale as a sack of potatoes. No emotion, no storytelling ability.
> 
> ...


Not disagreeing with you, but just pointing out that AJ had romantic storylines with Bryan, Cena, Punk, Kane, and Ziggler. So AJ did the whole sexual gimmick JUST as much, but in a different manner.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I think having Stephanie get on the mic and basically say "Hey guys, we know there is a revoltion taking place in women's sports. So, we want to take advantage of that. Here is our revolution of women wrestlers!".


I agree with this. A "Revolution" should not advertised and executed like a marketing campaign. The Revolution was kind of 'underground' when it started on social media and was more organic. Now they jumped on it and it's in your face and down your throat while being booked like shit. The crowd's boo's will come off as disrespectful but they can't exactly convey that they're booing the booking can they? I get the girls got all emotional with the reactions but they also need to realize that the booking of the 'revolution' is awful and that is the real issue.

If the ladies are going to treat everyone like they're Greg Valentine over this, it's going to get worse and worse.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Gonna hear so much talk about "THEY SHOULDN'T BE SO DISRESPECTFUL! SMARK CROWD GONNA SMARK!" Fuck that. Brooklyn got invested in Sasha-Bayley, a match between two ladies, because their intelligence wasn't insulted and they were treated like adults, and weren't given some dumbass hashtag to run with, and some pointless lazy storyline (is there even really a storyline in this?) and instead got invested in a classic babyface versus heel role. They also chanted for Sasha at the top of their lungs... and didn't get her.


Don't forget the Brooklyn crowd didn't have a single problem with the SummerSlam women's match. The core problem was that the layout of the RAW match was just bad, with quite a few stretching maneuvers. Were they trying to wrestle, or fix a Charlie Horse?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I buried it too and I don't have much in common with the Yankees in Brooklyn...besides hating everything about that Divas trash tonight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

stephfan10 said:


> the fans were disrespectful pricks and I know a lot of you are going to make excuses for them


Actually if you opened your eyes, next to NOBODY on here is. 

Get a clue.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I've had it up to here with Paige.*





islesfan13 said:


> Did you message that to Sasha when she trashed the crowd last week? Or the Bellas as well this week? or just Paige because...


Both of you stop. Both your beloved waifus had shit matches and ended up complaining like entitled GEEKS after the fact, dismissing the part where they had a shit match.

But yes, BBR , you're a Hypocrite of the highest degree. And again:

*THERE WAS NO DEATH SPOT WHEN THE CROWD WAS UP FOR THE MATCH THEN WENT TO SHIT WHICH MADE THE CROWD TURN ON IT*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh BTW, Paige deleted that tweet. Lost a bit of respect from me by not being able to even stand by your word.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Not disagreeing with you, but just pointing out that AJ had romantic storylines with Bryan, Cena, Punk, Kane, and Ziggler. So AJ did the whole sexual gimmick JUST as much, but in a different manner.


Anyone who says Paige has no charisma loses all credibility to begin with. You don't become as big of a star as Paige was in NXT and is now by having no charisma. People don't know the meaning of the word


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

kariverson said:


> I'm sorry but I have to get this out of me. You can neg rep me all you want.
> 
> Paige is TRASH!!!! Not only she flopped greatly and the best matches she had on the main roster was when Alicia carried her. She has no charisma, she is as stale as a sack of potatoes. No emotion, no storytelling ability.
> 
> ...


Says women sucked dick to get where they are. Gets offended at being labeled a misogynist.

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dr. Middy said:


> Oh BTW, Paige deleted that tweet. Lost a bit of respect from me by not being able to even stand by your word.


Hopefully it's less "o shit controversy" and more cooler head after the initial anger and realised the fans want to like and support them, but this kind of booking is shit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Sasha blamed the crowd the exact same way as Paige and Nikki. No matter what excuse you come up with, this is what happened and fans were not into that match at all the same as today.


*
And you have no excuse whatsoever. The Divas were in their usual spot and got shit on for having a terrible segment with The Miz and a boring match afterwards. That's all there is to it.*


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

Of course it sucks. The WWE thought that this would be simple, you just put on Raw all the girls that did a great job on NXT and all of sudden, this is going to work.

No " revolution " works like that and wrestling doesn't work like that. It worked on NXT because the crowd cared about the girls, that's how it works. Why should I care about it ? What is even the point of it ? Paige and Becky and Charlotte just sounds like jealous bitter feminists and the Bellas are just your generic champion. Basically, this " revolution " ruined everything because it is about only the in-ring and none about the characters


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Anyone who says Paige has no charisma loses all credibility to begin with. You don't become as big of a star as Paige was in NXT and is now by having no charisma. People don't know the meaning of the word


Don't get me wrong here, I like Paige fine. But charismatic?? Not really. All she really does is scream "This is my house!!" like forty times and makes dopey looking faces......my 5 year old niece can do that.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Also, why don't they grow some balls and confront Stephanie together? The Shield did it to Vince and you know what? He listened!


Because Stephanie is not Vince. Stephanie is a psychotic lunatic that lets nothing, and I mean nothing roll off her back. She'll take it as a personal insult that they dare question her creative ideas and will never ever forgive them for confronting her. And she'll hold it against each and every one of them for the rest of their days in WWE.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Says women sucked dick to get where they are. Gets offended at being labeled a misogynist.
> 
> What the actual fuck?


So sucking dick to get power is something we shouldn't hate?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Anyone who says Paige has no charisma loses all credibility to begin with. You don't become as big of a star as Paige was in NXT and is now by having no charisma. People don't know the meaning of the word


She was popular in NXT because the women's division is treated with much higher regard and respect than the main roster. She was also had more of the "anti" diva gimmick in NXT, most of which completely disappeared and then vanished completely when she went on Total Divas.

Right now, she's just another body to group along with the other main roster divas. Her wrestling ability is somewhat better, but I don't think she has anything above an average amount (alliteration!) of charisma. 

Being totally honest and nothing against her, I think the whole semi gothic/punk look she helped her get over a ton, mostly because it was unique and different.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

zimonk said:


> Because Stephanie is not Vince. Stephanie is a psychotic lunatic that lets nothing, and I mean nothing roll off her back. She'll take it as a personal insult that they dare question her creative ideas and will never ever forgive them for confronting her. And she'll hold it against each and every one of them for the rest of their days in WWE.


Only in the WWE?! That woman will hold it against them even after everyone is dead... Steph cannot stand being stood up to in anyway. 

I mean, if she didn't hold grudges beyond the WWE, fans wouldn't have to suffer through a sub par worker like Nikki holding the title without defending it for months and only being in constant tag matches just to "stick it" to AJ Lee.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Don't get me wrong here, I like Paige fine. But charismatic?? Not really. All she really does is scream "This is my house!!" like forty times and makes dopey looking faces......my 5 year old niece can do that.


And even when she screams that comes out with 0 passion and forced.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

zimonk said:


> Because Stephanie is not Vince. Stephanie is a psychotic lunatic that lets nothing, and I mean nothing roll off her back. She'll take it as a personal insult that they dare question her creative ideas and will never ever forgive them for confronting her. And she'll hold it against each and every one of them for the rest of their days in WWE.


Somebody has to do it eventually, or Stephanie will steamroll the company into the ground.

I legit fear the future with her in charge.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

kariverson said:


> So sucking dick to get power is something we shouldn't hate?


Source?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Evolution said:


> The reason the crowd was chanting for Sasha is because she's hyped as fuck by the IWC and it was a smarky crowd. She's done literally nothing on the main roster to be getting chants like that because she's had less character development and mic time than the rest of the divas by far.
> 
> It's simple that they're just chanting for her because it's cool, not because she's done anything. Yes she is an impressive wrestler, yes she is pretty much the total package but she hasn't been able to demonstrate it enough in WWE to warrant those chants and that reaction.
> 
> ...


i don't know. I think a lot of wrestling fans just instantly get it with Sasha. It's one of those rare times where every single wrestling fan looked at eachother and said, "oh shit...she's the total package'. It's the attitude, and she's bringing it so much better than any other female right now and the crowd is connecting with it. 

The smark crowd lost all credibility after the "we are awesome chant", but like you said, the divas chirping on social media is going to help their cause how exactly? I mean this whole angle stinks. You're not going to earn respect because you say "RESPECT US", that's not how wrestling works.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

This "revolution" is quickly becoming a disaster. I actually felt sick to my stomach after the whole segment and match was over. We all knew that the WWE was capable of ruining the NXT girls' heat, but I can't believe how fast they have done it. I mean that whole Miz TV interview was absolutely atrocious. They had Team PCB spitting out incredibly corny and cringeworthy lines, and I think that segment played an important role in the fans shitting as hard as they did on what was really just a typical lackluster Divas tag match. 

If the WWE wants to salvage this whole thing, they need to start having some meaningful one on one matches between Becky, Sasha, Charlotte, and Paige; and simply push the other woman aside for the time being, or at least just have the less talented women only wrestle one another for the next few months.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

zimonk said:


> Because Stephanie is not Vince. Stephanie is a psychotic lunatic that lets nothing, and I mean nothing roll off her back. She'll take it as a personal insult that they dare question her creative ideas and will never ever forgive them for confronting her. And she'll hold it against each and every one of them for the rest of their days in WWE.


This is true. During the build to Sting vs HHH at WM31 Stephanie repeated an abject line Eric Bishoff once said about Stone Cold back in like 1998.....only she flipped it to refer to Sting....

That is some masterclass grudge holding right there.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> She was popular in NXT because the women's division is treated with much higher regard and respect than the main roster. She was also had more of the "anti" diva gimmick in NXT, most of which completely disappeared and then vanished completely when she went on Total Divas.
> 
> Right now, she's just another body to group along with the other main roster divas. Her wrestling ability is somewhat better, but I don't think she has anything above an average amount (alliteration!) of charisma.
> 
> Being totally honest and nothing against her, I think the whole semi gothic/punk look she helped her get over a ton, mostly because it was unique and different.


Charisma is the ability to get people drawn to you. Paige literally has the most marks and haters of any diva. Her fan base is huge. To get people drawn to you like that is charisma. Is it her look? Maybe but the fact is she's drawing people.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Zeroapoc said:


> Source?


pfff like there are sources for anything discussed here. Don't patronize me.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Plato said:


> This "revolution" is quickly becoming a disaster. *I actually felt sick to my stomach after the whole segment and match was over*. We all knew that the WWE was capable of ruining the NXT girls' heat, but I can't believe how fast they have done it. I mean that whole Miz TV interview was absolutely atrocious. They had Team PCB spitting out incredibly corny and cringeworthy lines, and I think that segment played an important role in the fans shitting as hard as they did on what was really a typical lackluster Divas tag match.
> 
> If the WWE wants to salvage this whole thing, they need to start having some meaningful one on one matches between Becky, Sasha, Charlotte, and Paige, and simply push the other woman aside for the time being, or at least just have the less talented women only wrestle one another for the next few months.


You're not the only one, and I think you're 100% right that it was the promos and the lines of that segment that lead to the burying of the match. As a whole, the lack of storylines isn't helping, but the lines that team PCB said were....I mean....those were terrible.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

They really should have allowed some blows from PCB to Miz. Definitely would have hyped the crowd. After the way he spoke to them, he deserved a comeuppance.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Unfortunately the crowd can't boo the writers, so they have to boo the wrestlers.

Hopefully the girls get fed up with their shitty booking and demand an actual story line. Until then, they should get used to getting booed.

Honestly I hope the crowd keeps doing it to everyone (men and women) throughout the show. All these random matches for no reason need to stop.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Don't get me wrong here, I like Paige fine. But charismatic?? Not really. All she really does is scream "This is my house!!" like forty times and makes dopey looking faces......my 5 year old niece can do that.


Yeah. I like Paige, but I've always cringed whenever she says that line. 
It just sounds so wrong for her. It makes no sense coming from her.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Anyone who says Paige has no charisma loses all credibility to begin with. You don't become as big of a star as Paige was in NXT and is now by having no charisma. People don't know the meaning of the word


She has charisma in her own personality and a lot of it, but I do not think she has entertainer charisma. There is a difference. She is not a head and shoulders above everyone else standout on screen. As an entertainer the "it" factor is not there. It's not. You can argue it is and that's fine we'll disagree. All I'll say is no one is going to be chanting random ass things and boring and not paying attention to a segment that features a standout charismatic entertainer who oozes the "it factor".


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Charisma is the ability to get people drawn to you. Paige literally has the most marks and haters of any diva. Her fan base is huge. To get people drawn to you like that is charisma. Is it her look? Maybe but the fact is she's drawing people.


Charisma doesn't bring "haters" (and I hate that stupid word) Charisma brings marks and her marks number has been decreasing rapidly to almost nothing. Despite how they try putting her into everything they do. She simply does not stand out.
What's next they're booing Cena cause they like him?


----------



## LordGabriel (Aug 25, 2015)

It isn't rocket science or even that complicated...The kid can wrestle and entertain. We've bought in. Sasha deserved a Monday night "curtain call" for her part in the match of the weekend. If you want a revolution, all you have to do is listen to the people. "We want Sasha"


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Plato said:


> If the WWE wants to salvage this whole thing, they need to start having some meaningful one on one matches between Becky, Sasha, Charlotte, and Paige; and simply push the other woman aside for the time being, or at least just have the less talented women only wrestle one another for the next few months.


That's another thing. Repetitiveness is a crowd killer and they went and made 3 factions for a small Diva's roster and run into the repetitiveness problem. It's the same with the Tag division for a while, there were a handful of teams and it was getting stale with the same teams facing off every time. The Tag division needed more depth. 1 storyline for for a whole division is unacceptable.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I've had it up to here with Paige.*


Damn, tore her ass apart.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Charisma is the ability to get people drawn to you. Paige literally has the most marks and haters of any diva. Her fan base is huge. To get people drawn to you like that is charisma. Is it her look? Maybe but the fact is she's drawing people.


Nikki draws just as much really, and has plenty of fans on either side of the fence just like Paige. 

Charisma to me is an aura that someone may have, an aura that makes people attract towards a person, care, and notice them. It's something that allows people to get behind you, have confidence in you, and believe in you, whether this means they believe you are fucking awesome, or that you are an asshole and I really want to boo you.

Outside of the ring? Paige probably does have a good amount of charisma. 

On TV and such, I don't see it to the extent you might.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Look. I loved Paige's run the first year and a half. At first I was a little weary on her, but her heel stint against AJ was great stuff and I became a huge fan. There are also plenty of times, especially on tough enough, where I think she has the potential to be a legendary woman in this business, but she has done no favors in making this revolution angle work. Her mic work has been terrible and she's coming off extremely bratty lately and the fans aren't digging it.

I said she needed to be a heel, and a lot of people said to wait, but damn Paige needs to be a heel FAST.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That's another thing. Repetitiveness is a crowd killer and they went and made 3 factions for a small Diva's roster and run into the repetitiveness problem. It's the same with the Tag division for a while, there were a handful of teams and it was getting stale with the same teams facing off every time. The Tag division needed more depth. 1 storyline for for a whole division is unacceptable.


Repetitive matches with 0 stakes = zzzzzzzzzzzz. There's been NOTHING on the line for these matches for 4 weeks. ANDDD they're all beating eachother so NO ONE GETS STRONG. It's the ultimate formula for a wave and a "this is boring".


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

What I want to know is, how can the 4 horseman be the best faction in WWE history considering they were never in WWE?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

kariverson said:


> Charisma doesn't bring "haters" (and I hate that stupid word) Charisma brings marks and her marks number has been decreasing rapidly to almost nothing. Despite how they try putting her into everything they do. She simply does not stand out.
> What's next they're booing Cena cause they like him?


She probably still has the most marks of any diva. Her comic con appearances and signings have been drawing crazy audiences. Not to mention she was even cheered 3 weeks ago against smart favorite banks in their one on one match.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Evolution said:


> *The reason the crowd was chanting for Sasha is because she's hyped as fuck by the IWC and it was a smarky crowd. She's done literally nothing on the main roster to be getting chants like that because she's had less character development and mic time than the rest of the divas by far.
> 
> It's simple that they're just chanting for her because it's cool, not because she's done anything. Yes she is an impressive wrestler, yes she is pretty much the total package but she hasn't been able to demonstrate it enough in WWE to warrant those chants and that reaction.*
> 
> ...


Uh... They watch NXT, where she's done more than enough to justify those chants.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

domotime2 said:


> Repetitive matches with 0 stakes = zzzzzzzzzzzz. There's been NOTHING on the line for these matches for 4 weeks. ANDDD they're all beating eachother so NO ONE GETS STRONG. It's the ultimate formula for a wave and a "this is boring".


Yep, the 'revolution' is largely a flop and that's what the fans are reacting too. The ladies need to realise this instead of vilifying the fans who are obviously not feeling it. Sasha has shined through this to a point where they want more of her. For Sasha it was probably best she wasn't involved tonight and the best scenario would be her falling out with her crew over the loss @ SS and the beginning of the dismantling of these factions.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This Divas Revolution booking is going backwards. There really isn't any story behind it. I'm still trying to figure out where this revolution storyline will lead to, but honestly I don't really see a direction. It's just random tag matches each week with these women.


I don't think creative really thought this through. Perhaps they should break up the teams asap and have them work alone :draper2


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> She probably still has the most marks of any diva. Her comic con appearances and signings have been drawing crazy audiences. Not to mention she was even cheered 3 weeks ago against smart favorite banks in their one on one match.


I think that's her look that attracts a different kind of audience than the other super tanned flashy divas in the roster. People that wouldn't care about the other divas style anyway. A more nerdy and younger crowd.
We can argue that for hours, but at the end of the day if you put her in a room with the other divas she's not the one that people will pay attention. I believe Sasha is multiple times more charismatic and personally I don't even like her gimmick, I find it excessive.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


> This Divas Revolution booking is going backwards. There really isn't any story behind it. I'm still trying to figure out where this revolution storyline will lead to, but honestly I don't really see a direction. It's just random tag matches each week with these women.
> 
> 
> I don't think creative really thought this through. Perhaps they should break up the teams asap and have them work alone :draper2


I was giving them the benefit of the doubt up until tonight. I think they jumped on this revolution concept a lot earlier than they initially wanted, so I was giving them until summerslam to get this 3 v 3 v 3 angle out of their system.

But tonight was supposed to be the next step, and at first, that's what I thought was going to happen, by beginning to establish the #1 contender, but it all went to crap with terribly delivered lines and ANOTHER BLAND 3 v 3 match. 

One thing that Paige and all of the other women complaining is that now that it's been established that you guys are good at not botching moves like you used to, now it's time to prove that you can exhilerate and entertain a crowd with your moveset and promo skills (like the guys do)


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol Paige deleted that tweet. Sounds like WWE blew up her phone.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk chants... We are awesome chants....Brooklyn chants

Then they started doing the wave! :kemba


Im sorry but nothing is gonna change until the Bellas and Stephanie Mcmahon are out of the picture. THANK GOD Sasha wasnt involved tonight.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

kariverson said:


> I think that's her look that attracts a different kind of audience than the other super tanned flashy divas in the roster. People that wouldn't care about the other divas style anyway. A more nerdy and younger crowd.
> We can argue that for hours, but at the end of the day if you put her in a room with the other divas she's not the one that people will pay attention. I believe Sasha is multiple times more charismatic and personally I don't even like her gimmick, I find it excessive.


Could be her look, could be other things but the fact is she draws a big fan base hence my argument. We can sit here and debate for hours the reasons but that's basically irrelevant in terms of star power and making the company money.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Brie Bella seemed upset as well.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

I feel bad for Paige. It must feel powerless and completely shitty to have to go through that. You guys are being too rough on her.

It's the fault of the writers and road agents. The girls are fantastic on NXT, the stories, matches and angles are all great. It's not the same on raw, they just threw all these girls on the main roster randomly with a shitty story and the same tag match every week.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im sure even sasha banks herself watching this felt sorry for her fellow divas. 
And im sure is disappointed in brooklyns response. Most likely sasha is in full agreement with paige [Her friend by the way]. 
Plus feels that due to their actions. That they [Brooklyn] do not deserve to see her.

There is so much respect between these girls. Its not just a paige mark. Im a diva mark. Im in defense of ALL the girls.
I agree the booking/witting has been kinda shit. But what these girls do is NOT EASY!!!! Throw any of us in the ring with them
and we would change our tune right quick.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

But I thought the NXT divas were supposed to revive the divas division once they get called up? 

NXT fans taking another :loses


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Whatarush said:


> Lol Paige deleted that tweet. Sounds like WWE blew up her phone.


She probably deleted on her own. Nikki and brie and Sasha still have there post up about it. But Paige does take a plane with Vince and the te cast on Monday nights I believe so maybe he told her to delete it there.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

To be fair to the Diva's here, we've seen plenty of bad writing and matches with the men, and we hardly ever seen a crowd shit all over the men like this. I'm not saying there's never been a boring chant or anything like that with the men, but it certainly happens a lot less than we see it with the women.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

besides. it's not as if the crowd chanted "we want puppies" or anything. BORING has nothing to do with gender. Now to be fair, I chant "this is boring" internally for probably 90% of raw every week, and I think the males deserve a little more "this is boring" chant myself...BUT it's not as if the crowd degraded them. 

*but again...we are awesome is the most grine-worthy chant ever. Especially since all they did was a wave. OOOOH good job guys.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha co-signs with the Brooklyn crowd:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635985648407678976


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Well the match did suck like the match from summerslam sucked.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

It's because they keep on putting together these pointless 6 man tag matches. These girls are great singles competitors they need individual time to shine. You keep putting them in a clusterfuck mess no one cares about. Becky Lynch probably my favorite woman wrestler right now being wasted.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Booking for DIVAs is so bad and pointless. It was similar to the tag division earlier with random matches/1v1s and 0 story. I remember when it was New Day(Face gimmick/0 fans) vs Los Matadores or something , it was a very painful night of tag teams and the crowd shitting on it all. It's called sports "entertainment" but they're leaving all the "entertainment" out of the DIVAs..


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Billy8383 said:


> To be fair to the Diva's here, we've seen plenty of bad writing and matches with the men, and we hardly ever seen a crowd shit all over the men like this. I'm not saying there's never been a boring chant or anything like that with the men, but it certainly happens a lot less than we see it with the women.


Remember the multi man tag main event after WM in San Jose? That might have actually been worse.

(Not defending the Brooklyn crowd, their reaction was pretty fucked up just saying that we've definitely seen these reactions for men's matches)


----------



## Arenzael (Mar 17, 2015)

When they continue to have tag, tag, and even more pointless tag matches, we stop caring.
When you turn an organic movement into a marketing campaign, we stop caring.
When you continue to waste the talent of so many talented wrestlers, we stop caring. 

Everyone knows nothing is going to happen until after Nikki passes AJ's record. Just please send the Women back to NXT until then. 
Then have someone come up, and destroy Nikki and throw that horrible Diva's belt in the trash. Boom, revolution.


Sasha and Becky are two of my favorite wrestlers. But even I can't watch the crap they are booked to perform on Raw. 
Also, they should have been allowed to beat the living hell outta Miz, that would have got the crowd on their side.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Sasha co-signs with the Brooklyn crowd:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/635985648407678976


Most likely only the we want sasha chants. The other shit..NOT SO MUCH!!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Becky Lynch, someone who gets it.



> Becky Lynch
> ‏@BeckyLynchWWE
> Well Brooklynch. I'll love you and leave you. You were a beautiful boisterous bunch. #RAW


https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/636049653235089408


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

After the initial excitement of bringing 3 of my favorite NXT Diva's up has worn off, I think it's officially time to call this angle dead in the water. WWE in typical WWE fashion has squander something that had a ton of potential and turned it into a steaming pile of crap. I don't blame any of the ladies involved in this angle... creative on this angle has sucked! Whoever is booking the Women's Division in NXT needs to be brought up to Raw and Smackdown ASAP if they're going to try to salvage this mess. If not just send Sasha, Becky and Charlotte back down to NXT where they will be properly utilized.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Billy8383 said:


> To be fair to the Diva's here, we've seen plenty of bad writing and matches with the men, and we hardly ever seen a crowd shit all over the men like this. I'm not saying there's never been a boring chant or anything like that with the men, but it certainly happens a lot less than we see it with the women.


Try watching the RAW after Wrestlemanias these past few yeas. Especially Sheamus or Orton ones.

The difference is the most of the men have more experience to try to work the reactions into the match.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The Division will always be shit and shit on with the Bellas at the forefront. The matches are always a lot more entertaining when they aren't involved. Becky and Sasha are and just dragged down by Divas like them.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636006084361252864
"Who cares about wins or losses?!"


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They really F'ed up this "revolution". They have them in tag team action and not one of them is challenging Nikki for the belt.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't believe how badly they fucked it up. Give divas a chance. So they gave us longer bella matches. :crying:
Only way to salvage this is to give Sasha the belt. :mark:


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This angle deserves to be buried, it's horrible use of some damn talented women.

Whoever wrote that schoolyard trash segment before the match should be fired, that's where the true disrespect was - not the crowd.


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Becky Lynch, someone who gets it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BeckyLynchWWE/status/636049653235089408


Talking to people close to Becky, she was not happy either, but that's as close to a shoot you'll ever get with her on social media.

Also Paige apparently had to delete the tweet because she's face. Sasha and the Bella's could keep their stuff because they are heels. 

And I don't think any of the girls are saying "LIKE US DAMMIT BECAUSE WE TOLD YOU" just "Don't do shit like the wave because it doesn't help anyone" 

Sasha was super over because this is largely the same crowd that saw her MOTY contender match on Saturday; it was stupid not to bring her out for something, they wanted her. But before people jump to conclusions, despite the fact she is going to be a star, don't expect crowds to be this violently in favour of Sasha in the future, because she's been drawn the short straw on the main roster like everyone else, and the effects were seen last week (which much like tonight, was not the wrestlers fault, but booking)

I wish crowds had a chant for booking rather than on the wrestlers, I wish wrestlers could publically say "This booking is bad" and address the root of their frustration. But they can't, so this is what we got. Maybe the diva's shouldn't have tweeted out as they did. Maybe the fans shouldn't have been as dickish as they were (don't have to cheer, but don't humiliate the girls like that, when I doubt any of them are actually mad at them in the ring).


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

I really don't get certain people in this thread giving the so-called smarky crowds grief. 

THIS IS WHAT THE WWE HAS CONDITION THE CROWDS TO DO AFTER YEARS AND YEARS OF DELIVERING A MEDIOCRE PRODUCT!

It's simple. You entertain the crowd, you'll have their full attention. You bore the crowd, they will entertain themselves(i.e. the Wave, We are Awesome chants). All the start-n-stop feuds, randomly dropped storylines, head-scratching finishes, bland 20-min promos, corny dialog, midmatch commercial cut-ins, bad match booking, over-reliance on older talent, face-palming decision making, questioning fanbase intelligence, micro-management of everything, etc.

This is the bed the WWE has made for themselves. I simply







as I watch them lay in it. Because it's what they deserve.

I'm sorry the talent are the one's who get it full force when they are in the ring, but that is the way it is. Instead of jumping on the twitter or instagram to throw a bitch-fit at the fans maybe you should direct it at the people who are safe behind that curtain. But we know that doesn't happen. Like Austin said when he goes walking backstage, "they are afraid of their own shadow".


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Everyone was talking in the past how good was Becky Lynch but it was the first time I saw of her tonight and I thought she was pretty average and drab. It seems to me like both Charlotte and Paige were giving their all but not Becky. Bear in mind it may have been stage fright, this happens. 

I don't watch NXT so maybe her good work happened there....


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> Everyone was talking in the past how good was Becky Lynch but it was the first time I saw of her tonight and I thought she was pretty average and drab. It seems to me like both Charlotte and Paige were giving their all but not Becky. Bear in mind it may have been stage fright, this happens.
> 
> I don't watch NXT so maybe her good work happened there....


She's legitimately one of the best in the business. NXT, around the indies, and hell even on the main roster; she managed to get a half decent match out of Tamina, which tell's me she's fucking supernatural


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Caffore said:


> She's legitimately one of the best in the business. NXT, around the indies, and hell even on the main roster; she managed to get a half decent match out of Tamina, which tell's me she's fucking supernatural


Well she wasn't supernatural tonight. All I saw was her working on the leg...working on the leg....working on the leg. 

I kept waiting for something creative from her, anything, really. But like I said maybe it was the booking of the match that sucked.


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

The crowd was right because the diva's revolution is the definition of shoving something down our throat. They thought that the crowd would be the same that in NXT and they were wrong. Basically, here's what we have, some random wrestlers that no one knows and long long matches that means nothing. Their reaction was the only reaction that could happen


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Meh I just can't bring myself to care about the wwe divas. Get the belt off Nikki, change the title design and book it around the NXT girls and I might change my mind. That match went on way too long anyway so they lost the crowds interest and they shat on it.

Also what's with all these tag matches? Makes me lose interest in the diva revolution 2 weeks ago.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

kariverson said:


> Charisma doesn't bring "haters" (and I hate that stupid word) Charisma brings marks and her marks number has been decreasing rapidly to almost nothing. Despite how they try putting her into everything they do. She simply does not stand out.
> What's next they're booing Cena cause they like him?


What about the three guys in your avatar? They each have plenty of haters that pick them apart as characters and as performers (especially Rollins and Reigns). Surely such charismatic stallions wouldn't be drawing those mean ol' haters to them like they do?

Haven't seen this Raw, so I don't know about the segment or what was said or who wrestled who. Sounds like it was a bit of a disaster, and if this sort of thing happens for a third week running then there will be alarm bells ringing backstage. Not that it's upsetting though. The safe, complacent approach won't work forever when there's no genuine story attached. 

This kind of hostility can be interpreted in two main ways for management I feel. They can look at this bland, tepid setting that's always on repeat and compare the reactions the title picture storyline is getting on NXT. I haven't seen the Sasha, Bayley match yet, but the reports are that the crowd went bananas for it. They do for most divas title bouts from my understanding. 

They can assess this and interpret the denominator themselves as being "shit; we might have to actually give these performers a respectable build to the title scene." Shoehorning everything into the one picture and still designating it 'divas division segment time' is not a good way to get these people over. 

On the other hand, and to the distress of some I'm sure; it's also quite possible that they'll continue with what they're doing in hopes it will get everyone over, and go back to resting on the division when the individuals inevitably don't. Hopefuls can expect the current darlings and future darlings like Bayley (who will probably go down the Eugene route) to get nothing near what they receive now in 'development.'

EDIT:


Caffore said:


> I wish crowds had a chant for booking rather than on the wrestlers, I wish wrestlers could publically say "This booking is bad" and address the root of their frustration. But they can't, so this is what we got. Maybe the diva's shouldn't have tweeted out as they did. Maybe the fans shouldn't have been as dickish as they were (don't have to cheer, but don't humiliate the girls like that, when I doubt any of them are actually mad at them in the ring).


Honestly, audience's really shouldn't be expected to do anything. In 90% of cases they will simply cheer or boo whatever is in front of them. If they don't like something they will simply voice their disapproval until it stops in one way or the other. The only thing that can help out a wrestler aside from their own abilities is booking that helps get the desired reaction. Good booking is a form of 'protection', after all. 

I do feel sympathetic for everyone involved. If Paige went off like she did though, that's a particularly bad look for her as the key face (deleting whatever dumb crap she said was only smart thing to do). They've all got to keep it together if they're taking it personally. 

In saying that, I'm not dissatisfied with them getting steamed. It's a 'damned if you do, damned if you don't' situation. You're a performer and those types of instances aren't good to dwell on. You have to control what you say though and be intelligent when expressing yourself. 

People like Paige and Sasha who condemn these undesired responses are looking like idiots by blaming undercurrents of misogyny or a case of the audience suddenly changing its mind. A lot of audience members want what NXT offers--not what RAW or Smackdown offer. I'm sure they're somewhat aware of feedback, and their hands are probably tied, but they're the ones coming off as stupid by spouting this silly reasoning. 

However, audiences who hate on the current scene could possibly accuse people like Becky of kissing arse or looking dopey by letting things slide by like her tweets suggest. I don't know. It's a situation where everyone on the roster is looking bad, unless you're Sasha and can go back to NXT to showcase what you're capable of to recover from the week before. She won't get that luxury as often now either.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Posting while I'm watching Raw, and I don't know how the tag match itself goes, but it could have been a 5 star classic and it wouldn't matter. This Miz TV is the most awkward talking segment I've ever seen.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

There's a Divas revolution......where?!?

I'mma take a wild guess here and say bullshit, there isn't, wasn't, and most likely never will be one?

Figures....-_-


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Just going to agree with the main theme, this revolution was bullshit, it needs to end.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

Fire every diva that didn't go through NXT to purify the division


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That's exactly what needed to happen. They needed a crowd to finally bury this, no more beating around it, no more sitting there and watching shitty matches or shitty segments, enough. They should all be thanking the crowd or that, if you seriously want CHANGE, then this is how you get change. You acknowledge what the issues are, and you move past them. You can either sit there and be butthurt over the fact that the crowd isn't handing you standing ovations for being terrible, or you can now adapt to the fact that fans are rejecting this nonsense (kind of like how they did to the New Day when they got buried). 

My guess is, they'll pretend this never happened and continue doing the same old shit.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> You can either sit there and be butthurt over the fact that the crowd isn't handing you standing ovations for being terrible, or you can now adapt to the fact that fans are rejecting this nonsense (kind of like how they did to the New Day when they got buried).


It's probably a bit of a different situation to when the New Day were rejected. You could isolate the issue with them as being terribly lame, and simply force that lameness tenfold and combine it with bad guy tactics. 

With the main roster divas, you have to change of lot of dynamics that are currently there. That includes the matches as well, and coming up with something fresh in that area won't be easy since almost everything's been burnt out already.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

People find the divas boring and unwatchable, in other news water is wet


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the three women from NXT and Paige. As much as I like them, pairing them with Miz in that segment was a poor idea and set the tone for the match. It's time to end the forced faction wars and start the long , torturous climb towards respectability. Their work is cut out for them I hope it can be done, but who knows?


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Shitty crowd is shitty. Cant teach that.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

Lol, I think we should just accept the fact that women's wrestling is dead. WWE puts zero effort into story telling or character development, unless it has to do with one of the guys they actually care about. Like I said, just saying there's gonna be a big revolution doesn't mean that all the sudden everyone's gonna take women's wrestling seriously, WE NEED A REASON TO CAAAARE!!! 

The fact that the women then bitch and moan about a live crowd giving their opinion on a match on social media should really tell you something. It's always the fucking fans fault, that or it's the wrestlers fault, notice how WWE never openly takes for their own shitty ass booking!! The Bellas telling a vocal live crowd to kiss their ass makes lol, considering how they got to where they are today, they have no damn business bringing up the fact that these athletes put their bodies on the line for the entertainment of millions watching.

As much as it pains me to say it, there's just no point in getting invested in WWE'S women's division. WWE just doesn't want to put in the effort needed to tell any sort of story or give us any sort of reason to care about this whole "revolution" angle! 

Rant over...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I contend that they need to go back to basics with how the matches are laid out. Brie, nikki, naomi and Tamina only do certain things well. Have them stick to those things and they've already worn out the whole 3 team vs team dynamic. They need individual feuds going and for fucks sake give them some individual personalities.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah I'm kinda glad the Brooklyn crowd shit on the match. This "revolution" has gotten my attention for most of it's run but the last few weeks have made me tune out only because it's been the same shit each week. Tag team matches galore with them trading wins and losses. No one is able to shine on their own and there is absolutely no way for those who dont watch NXT to get to know Becky, Charlotte and Sasha better. When Nikki said in that promo about wins and losses don't matter because she's still the Champ, man that one got me disappointed. Something needs to happen soon in order to get everyone's attention again.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

God I wish the WWE writers were as smart as some of you guys, especially @JBLoser.

What a great post, what a great thread.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

-Skullbone- said:


> It's probably a bit of a different situation to when the New Day were rejected. You could isolate the issue with them as being terribly lame, and simply force that lameness tenfold and combine it with bad guy tactics.
> 
> With the main roster divas, you have to change of lot of dynamics that are currently there. That includes the matches as well, and coming up with something fresh in that area won't be easy since almost everything's been burnt out already.


The point is, the fans just told you how over this is. They just told you how they buy into your "change" or "revolution". So far into this whole thing, they've drawn crickets and now they've been 100% turned on.

It's not as simple as switching from face to heel, true. But there is a simplicity to it from here. All they need to do is breakdown why they were getting booed and why fans are so disinterested in this. Which is fairly obvious. 

You started an angle claiming change and then you proceeded to do all of the same shit you've been doing, just with three new NXT women. When fans wanted change, I'm pretty sure the last thing fans were asking for were longer Bellas matches. 

They put these women in a position to fail, and fail they are.


----------



## Anon Fisher (Aug 24, 2015)

Yep, the so called "Revolution" has been terribly planned out. Just seems like they have pushed the NXT girls on to the main roster for the sake of it. What's the point of going to the main roster apart from more cash? I prefer earning a bit less money and staying in NXT with good character development.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

The problem is, creative tried to rush this in to coincide with the success of the USA winning the female World Cup and Ronda Rousey's dominance, Without a proper view of what was to happen in the future in regards to storylines, feuds, and the title. This now leaves us with the situation of WWE trying to get as many of the divas on air each week, with no real direction or purpose, just so they can say " hey look at all these divas! what a revolution!!" You would think a company like WWE would have the foresight to plan ahead, instead all they've done is stagnated what should be a very prosperous time in the divas division. What we really need now is a revolution in the WWE creative team!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

It was fun while it lasted, you can only do a certain number of tag matches before fans get bored & shit on you. No progression whatsoever over the past few weeks, the last two nights was the final straw. Another major problem for me is that these girls have lacked chemistry, they were given more time yet they still produced a bunch of average matches, purely because they lack chemistry between one another.

Paige has been the biggest disappointment of the year for me, the last few months she has absolutely sucked. Nobody wants to see Naomi & Tamina the crowd wants Sasha, putting her with these two wasters was a huge mistake. In my opinion Nikki has improved but it's time for the Bella's to step aside, time to start a legit title feud because this team business is becoming a borefest.


----------



## Logicallylethal (Mar 31, 2015)

Evolution said:


> *The reason the crowd was chanting for Sasha is because she's hyped as fuck by the IWC and it was a smarky crowd. She's done literally nothing on the main roster to be getting chants like that because she's had less character development and mic time than the rest of the divas by far*.
> 
> It's simple that they're just chanting for her because it's cool, not because she's done anything. Yes she is an impressive wrestler, yes she is pretty much the total package but she hasn't been able to demonstrate it enough in WWE to warrant those chants and that reaction.
> 
> ...



It's unfortunate but this is the generation that we are living in now. I'm all for fans and crowds having a voice, but most of these crowds aren't trying to send a message they are just into themselves and trying to sound cool on TV. Each one of these smark cities are just trying to outdo each other. It's an embarrassment. I wish a respectable wrestler would have came out with a mic after the match and put the crowd in their place. Someone like a Daniel Bryan. 

Drop some truth and logic on those smarks and silence them. Either that or it'll be the first arena that Daniel Bryan would get boo'd out of. But that will only further confirm how bad of a crowd Brooklyn is. 

Honestly I'm a big Sasha fan myself and I've been thoroughly impressed with the NXT girls coming up but this hatred towards the current divas on the roster is a little bit misguided. 

It's not like these girls aren't quality wrestlers. A lot of the current divas bring it in the ring and perform just as well if not better than the NXT girls. The one difference is they have been on the WWE roster for a while now and have had to endure the terrible or lack of story lines the WWE has given them. 

The NXT girls on the other hand are new and fresh and have yet been on the roster long enough to be hated so of course the IWC is going to back them. But are they better wrestlers? Debatable. Have they done anything worthy of being praised over the current diva's roster? Hardly. 

This is the main problem with all these fans. They blindly support what's new and fresh even if it isn't the better product. Support the NXT girls cause they are great athletes with a lot of charisma, drive and hunger. But you don't have to put down and disrespect the current diva girls while you're at it. They are just as talented and are only in this position because of the WWE.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

The problem is that you continue to push the bellas down fans throats whens its obvious that they don't want them. The anger can only spread to the newest divas now being used to put them over. 

That being said, the diva's have as much of a right to defend themselves as we do to voice our displeasure at them.


----------



## RippedOnNitro (Apr 29, 2015)

There won't be any improvement in the current situation.
Either the creative team doesn't want to invest time and/or effort in women's storylines or it doesn't have the knowledge to do so effectively.

I am a firm believer the women could use a dedicated women's show on the Network (just an hour weekly) plus a dedicated writer with the necessary knowledge.

They can tape it pre-Smackdown (or during and then edit it as a separate show afterwards), so you already have an audience. Although I wonder if that audience care for 3 women-matches before the actual Smackdown show start...


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

can anyone tell me what the crowd chanted during the match?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

It would help if they actually had something to fight over instead of being in teams that were thrown together to get as many women into the storyline as possible. They barely mention challenging for the title and everyone knows that this "revolution" is at a roadblock which cannot be knocked down for another 3 weeks. These matches mean nothing, the segments are pointless and the crowd knows it so I don't blame any crowd over the next 3 weeks if they decide to ignore the Divas.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

It may be the tequila talking, but Stephanie is the biggest mega CUNT. Fuck her trying to ride off the wave of NXT women and allowing them to get diluted on the main roster.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> can anyone tell me what the crowd chanted during the match?


I updated the OP with this info since I originally posted during RAW and assumed everyone had seen it. 

They did the wave during the match then chanted "We Are Awesome". Also "Boring", "JBL", "CM Punk","We Want Blue Pants", "We Want Sasha" etc.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Godway said:


> The point is, the fans just told you how over this is. They just told you how they buy into your "change" or "revolution". So far into this whole thing, they've drawn crickets and now they've been 100% turned on.
> 
> It's not as simple as switching from face to heel, true. But there is a simplicity to it from here. All they need to do is breakdown why they were getting booed and why fans are so disinterested in this. Which is fairly obvious.
> 
> ...


This

I'm almost wondering if the "Diva's Revolution" is just one massive burial of the entire division. They call it a revolution and book it to be anything but.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

It's boring though, the same tag team matches every week - with a singles match thrown in now and then. The teams feel forced and there is no storyline....no reason to get invested. They should of had Nikki lose the title straight away to Paige when the nxt divas were introduced....however we all know that's not happening til she beats AJs record.

They should of brought in Charlotte, Becky, Sasha as a faction (later calling up Bayley) and had them as the 3(4) horse women of nxt taking down the main roster divas


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Good, the match deserved it, and I'm not blaming the girls. It deserved all the shit it got, and this only continues to prove that this lame ass Revolution is a waste of time for everybody, stupid booking and non existing storylines get you that. Don't even blame the crowd, because THE SAME PEOPLE cheered for Sasha/Bayley at TakeOver, that match didn't insult the crowd because the two women put on an amazing fight, however I expect the same "Crowd was disrespectful!!1!! " gtfo with the same old bullshit.



Evolution said:


> The reason the crowd was chanting for Sasha is because she's hyped as fuck by the IWC and it was a smarky crowd. She's done literally nothing on the main roster to be getting chants like that because she's had less character development and mic time than the rest of the divas by far.
> 
> It's simple that they're just chanting for her because it's cool, not because she's done anything. Yes she is an impressive wrestler, yes she is pretty much the total package but she hasn't been able to demonstrate it enough in WWE to warrant those chants and that reaction.


Exactly my point, can we please stop acting as if NXT is from another planet? ut


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Logicallylethal said:


> It's unfortunate but this is the generation that we are living in now. I'm all for fans and crowds having a voice, but most of these crowds aren't trying to send a message they are just into themselves and trying to sound cool on TV. Each one of these smark cities are just trying to outdo each other. It's an embarrassment. I wish a respectable wrestler would have came out with a mic after the match and put the crowd in their place. Someone like a Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Drop some truth and logic on those smarks and silence them. Either that or it'll be the first arena that Daniel Bryan would get boo'd out of. But that will only further confirm how bad of a crowd Brooklyn is.
> 
> ...


This is kind of an insane opinion to have.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I feel bad for the divas because they are being put in situations where it's impossible to succeed. The fans don't want to see clusterfuck 6 women tag matches. They want to see 1 on 1 matches or even maybe triple threats, they want to see the divas going after the Divas title, they want Nikki defending her Divas title.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you Brooklyn :drose

Take the hint WWE and end this joke of a revolution, and send the NXT girls back so they can actually be used correctly.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

I think that is being totally overblown. Last night wasn't great, but it wasn't terrible either. The Summerslam match was really good, and I bet in the long term, all of the women will be used well.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

NitroII said:


> I think that is being totally overblown. Last night wasn't great, but it wasn't terrible either. The Summerslam match was really good, and I bet in the long term, all of the women will be used well.


The SummerSlam match was a DUD, yeah it was terrible and none of the women will be used well. Still defending this awful Revolution, get over it ut


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

There is absolutely no thought put into the divas division at all. I realize you could say that for a lot of guys but it's especially glaring for the divas when they're trying to act as if they suddenly care about the divas booking. Can't blame the crowd at all when it's just been meaningless tag match after tag match. Nobody has a character or personality (or is allowed to show it), there's no real storyline, no segments, and no reason to care. It's not like the matches are amazing or anything either and carrying everyone's interest itself.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

:lmao at Brie and other divas blaming the crowd. They know damn well who is to blame for the reaction, and that's creative. Not to mention Brie flat out sucks in the ring. No, Brie can't outright admit that her bosses have a hard on to break AJ's record, and are by default sabotaging any potential this angle had. She knows what side her bread is buttered. 

Furthermore, the crowd was chanting for Sasha at one point, so clearly they do care about the Divas, just not the shit sandwich that was being served in the ring.

More matches like Sasha/Bayley, less stupid clusterfuck tag matches with no plot and nothing on the line. Doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure this out, folks.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe Brooklyn buried it, but it was WWE who dug the hole.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

The bellas winning cemented the burial of the division, they should've had sasha bayley, charolette, and becky eventually form together. Raw was actually pretty good last night but paige calling miz a perv was hilarious because maryse is drop dead gorgeous and paige is trash. Divas can complain about being disrespected but they did worse to orton and sheamus awhile back


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The fact that it's a "Divas" revolution, already kills the whole concept. The Vince word needs to be put to pasture if they want people to take the women more seriously as wrestlers, instead of as an extension of "Total Divas".


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I feel that Nikki herself is just as much of a problem. Because she is apparently the face of the division, yet seemed to be the only one who didn't give a fuck about last night, which shows that she just doesn't care whether the division stays in obscurity or gets better. She has her title, her main role on total divas, and like she said "wins and losses don't matter." 

She's in it for the money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Thank you Brooklyn :drose
> 
> Take the hint WWE and end this joke of a revolution, and send the NXT girls back so they can actually be used correctly.


*Agreed. Send all 3 of them back and let Stephanie bury the main roster Divas by herself. NXT would greatly benefit from having the 4 Horsewomen help establish the new signees as a group.*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The Divas division is doomed, they put 0 thought into anything they put out and is consistently a mess.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone blaming the crowd is being silly, this is all on the booking. Give the fans a reason to care, and they'll care, as evidenced in the Bayley/Sasha match.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

It's no surprise the novelty has worn off. There has been no real storyline, random teams, matches for matches sake, no build and nothing at stake for Summerslam at all, a Summerslam 'payoff match' that was announced and then had rules changed purely to protect most of the people in it from losing, burying of all the main roster divas and the same 9 divas involved in all matches all the time. They had the idea for the debut but no clue what to do next. 
Stephanie taking over the whole thing doesn't help either.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah but Stephanie said it's a Women's Revolution and you're a sexist asshole if you don't like it. That's how gender bullying works.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is nobody's fault but creative. 

I've been saying it for weeks. What is the point of the "Diva's Revolution"? I get that they want to make the Divas division relevant, like it is in NXT, but from a storyline perspective I mean, what is the end game? Because all I've seen so far is all the women with either very thinly defined (or not defined at all) characters with motivations that are vague at best. 

So what are these three teams trying to accomplish? I guess Team Bella is trying to stay on top. K. But they are on top because Nikki has the belt, right? So are the other divas gunning for the belt, because none of them really have up to this point. And if they are going for the belt, shouldn't the members of each team be facing each other at some point in order to move someone up the rankings. I mean in the G1 Climax tournament we saw Chaos Vs. Chaos and Bullet Club Vs. Bullet Club. Doesn't mean they hate each other, but if the goal is the Divas title, shouldn't the members of each team be competing against each other at some point? 

Maybe the belt isn't the goal. Maybe the goal is to just simply defeat The Bellas. OK, so does that mean they want them out of the company? How are they going to achieve that goal? Having the same matches every single week isn't going to do that. 

Again, the goals and end games of this are so vague that it is impossible to really invest, and throw that on top of the fact that I feel like I am just seeing an endless series of the same matches over and over again, and it is going to generate apathy. 

Have an end game, establish characters. That comes first. As of right now, the matches don't mean anything because they aren't moving any stories forward and the characters are pretty much blank slates. Charlotte and Becky are just Blonde and Redhead Paige (respectively) and if you watch NXT at all this year, you know that they are capable of more. Sasha is just Naomi's sidekick (and I ask again, how is Sasha NOT the leader of that group?). 

Heck, they had a chance to establish characters, but they just had Steph go out there and go "Here's two teammates Paige, oh and here's one for you too Naomi". Why did Steph get to pick the teams? 

Now lets look at the women in NXT and Lucha Underground to highlight the differences. 

In NXT, they just completed Bayley's rise to the championship. She got injured, and came back with renewed motivation to win the title from Sasha. To get there, she had to get over on Emma and Dana, then she had to beat Charlotte, and then she had to beat Becky in a Number One Contenders Match (Becky having already been the previous Number One Contender, so it made sense that they'd be the top two). And then BOOM, you have your title match with your payoff. You had your grand climax, the characters were defined and made sense, and every match along the way had the proper meaning and context. 

In Lucha Underground, each woman on the show has a clearly defined motivation. Catrina is the master of her death stable and wants all the power and she pulled all the strings to achieve that. Sexy Star stood up to Pentagon Jr. because in course of him sacrificing people to his master, he hurt her friend. Ivelisse has an awkward history with Son of Havoc (ex-boyfriend) and Angelico (former rival), making the arguments the trios team would get in feel real rather than forced drama for the sake of it. Black Lotus wants revenge on the man that murdered her parents. That last one sounds weird and completely un-wrestling like, but I know what she wants and follow her journey. 

Matches don't mean anything if you don't have the proper context and characters that matter and that is the pitfall WWE has fallen into with the Divas Revolution. It isn't the fault of the performers. Not at all. It comes down to bad writing and presentation.


----------



## djsunyc (Aug 25, 2015)

i haven't really watched wrestling consistently since the early 2000's. i'm in my 40's and have just kept light tabs on stuff here and there. the hype of NXT got me watching takeover saturday and thought it was a good ppv. my company had a box for summerslam so i went. that was my first live wrestling even in 15+ years. i don't know too much about the current roster but i am very disappointed in the wwf.

they crammed every single minority non female wrestler into one match on the ppv and then they crammed all the women into one ppv. i couldn't shake the feeling that the non-white males and the females were solely on the show simply as an act of "affirmative action". you have the new day guys basically shucking and jiving to get over and you have the latino wrestlers in masks not speaking any english. it really upset me that in 2015, the wwf has really done nothing in terms of race and gender.

maybe i'm out of the loop and by not really watching, i'm off base...but based on the ppv and raw the following night...well it just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This revolution will pick up steam once more when they dethrone Nikki and start having more personal storylines and better matches between the better workers. Crowds shit on men's matches too so the girls shouldn't be too worked up over it.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Less is more. Until the Bellas fuck off for good, nothing will really change. They can take Alicia, Naomi and Tamina with them.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

Give me a reason why should I be invested in this "storyline". Just one!

Vintage WWE Creative :cole


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

The problem is the majority of the Divas suck. Even the good Divas aren't really that good. Each one of them can execute some move or a couple moves, but they can't take bumps, their matches don't flow, and their ring psychology blows.

Granted, anyone that doesn't get time to work is gonna suck. And the girls that are a little better than the others aren't getting help to get better by working with garbage workers. 

I'd like to see the women succeed. But they're boring right now. And the company isn't invested in them. Even the Miz can't make them entertaining and he's helped get the most mediocre and bland wrestlers over by association.

I'd send them all to NXT to work on getting better. Take them all off the main roster. Let them all work singles matches in NXT and dark matches and house shows until they improve.

To get our interest, they need to do something to wow us and none of them are really capable at this point. They all need work. Let them work out of the spotlight. Even my gf makes me fast forward through all of their matches because they are so boring.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

They were doomed to begin with.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> The point is, the fans just told you how over this is. They just told you how they buy into your "change" or "revolution". So far into this whole thing, they've drawn crickets and now they've been 100% turned on.
> 
> It's not as simple as switching from face to heel, true. But there is a simplicity to it from here. All they need to do is breakdown why they were getting booed and why fans are so disinterested in this. Which is fairly obvious.


The obvious, 'simple' answer for mind would be to give audiences a division scene where stories a built around the quest for the title and the performers have characters that aren't steeped in childish nonsense. Are WWE capable of steadying things as they are with this 'simplicity' in mind though? I don't think they are. Do you think they'll invest much time into wondering why the segment were booed? They don't do it all that often for the men, and I very much doubt they'd look at it differently for the divas. 

The reality is they want these women to be catty characters above all else, and I don't see them bothering to break things down to isolate what things need changing. People are fed up with the character profiles, the barely-there matches and the silly segments, but these are the cornerstones of the division. If we're to believe Paige's story of events, she recounts how she said to people in the back "Uh, guys, you know that Submission Sonority is already a thing?" during the naming process. At that point they'd already had the shirts printed up and everything. What does that really tell you? 

This is the thing: I think this is their honest attempt to get these women over. I understand why they're trying to do things safe. Their idea of safe, however, is doing the same thing over and over again. I just saw the Miz TV segment and it was the first insight into Team PCB we had as individuals. That's _after_ the PPV event. That's _after_ Becky won the match for them. Now people are finally hearing from her and getting insight into how she's a bit of a loon? 

And if WWE thought people would be a little iffy on her as a loopy personality before; fine then. Don't bother giving her the win at Summerslam then if you think audiences might sour on her as soon as she touched a mic. 

And it isn't just about giving them individuality either. Can people say they trust Becky or Charlotte to go at it alone-especially Becky after her bit last night? *The audience is crying out for a character or a personality that demands respect.* The altercation they all had was reminiscent of angry hens clucking at each other and Brooklyn hated it. Miz got a pop when he told them to stop carrying on (hilariously, he had to tell the crowd to shut it to get them to stop cheering). 

It doesn't just come down to one new face either. People can say "it's Sasha they want! She'll get respect!" but if she's booked into a segment like that it's a matter of time before she becomes another catty diva that won't stand out. She was copping flack for the first time in that match last week as well her outcry in response to the audience disengagement on social media. She had the opportunity to redeem herself against Bayley, which had everyone buzzing, but now she's about to become a roster mainstay and has to cope with those issues.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

It's the major side-effect of having the NXT event the same weekend in the same city, it means NXT smarks will be around who will will always hate on Raw stuff because they are comparing it to NXT. This is where NXT is in danger of becoming its own worst enemy.

The fans aren't helping at all. We all wanted things to change and they have (sort of) because of fan power. Shitting all over it now isn't doing anyone any favours.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Because in NXT the 'revolution' was created so that womens wrestling could be taken seriously again by treating them just as serious as the men in terms of gimmicks, promo time, match time, video packages, angle ideas and position on the card. They are indistinguishable from the male competitors.

On the main roster they done it because they saw how much hype The Williams Sisters and Ronda Rousey got. They wanted some media attention so Vince was like "GET SOME GIRLS" and so Steph used that to her advantage so that she could masturbate about herself and how she's some 'feminist icon' and how she CHANGED THE DIVAZ DIVISION FOREVARRR! When all that's changed is that they've went from five minutes to ten and the talent is better, but now mixed with the shit talent, as per usual really. Then every couple of minutes commentary spout "WHAT A REVOLUTION"

Good booking is putting wrestlers in a position where they can excel. It's not as simple as "give them more time". - Gran Akuma on twitter.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

I say this in almost every Divas wrestling thread I see. 

We just need to realize that women wrestling doesn't belong in pro wrestling. In the last 30 years, we have had TWO good women wrestlers. Freaking just 2!!!! Trish and Lita. Every women wrestling match since them has been a waste. The fans don't give a fuck about women wrestling, they never have (with the exception of 2 women) and they never will, no matter what kind of storyline they try.

Women wrestle in the WWE so Vince won't get in trouble with the law and so a few little girls will watch.

I'm ok with them putting on a little 2 minute segment, just so we don't see men constantly the whole show.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Found a video with a great angry rant about the Divas blaming the fans and this Divas Revolution thing overall.
This guy goes in HARD and nails everything that's wrong with it, and pretty much sums up what I feel about this whole thing.

Rant starts at around 27:20 and ends around 33:00. Listen to that whole part.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

MinistryDeadman95 said:


> I say this in almost every Divas wrestling thread I see.
> 
> We just need to realize that women wrestling doesn't belong in pro wrestling. In the last 30 years, we have had TWO good women wrestlers. Freaking just 2!!!! Trish and Lita. Every women wrestling match since them has been a waste. The fans don't give a fuck about women wrestling, they never have (with the exception of 2 women) and they never will, no matter what kind of storyline they try.
> 
> ...


Someone ain't watchin' no NXT, huh?


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

PoisonMouse said:


> Someone ain't watchin' no NXT, huh?


Nah man, really don't find the time (I barely even watch Raw). I did hear that Ric Flair's daughter had a good match with Natalya, and you know, stuff like that I don't mind.

We do need a Divas match on every show. But just 1, and make it quick. Have a little cat fight, a little acrobatics, a little sex appeal, and on to the next segment.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I'll use a movie example. Look at Star Wars? 

What was George Lucas' goal when he created Star Wars? To put on a groundbreaking sci-fi/fantasy epic that was a callback to the old serials like Flash Gordon while also redefining the movie industry. An admirable and ambitious goal, but you have to have the story to make it work. And for the story to work, you have to have the characters. 

In the story of Star Wars, you have an evil Empire that has a stranglehold on the galaxy and have created the ultimate weapon, The Death Star. The rebels have to stop the Death Star. Now to break it down further, you have all the characters with their own paths and goals. Leia wants to protect and ensure the rebellion's success by getting the Death Star plans to Obi-Wan. R2 and 3PO are the messengers given this task. They run into Luke, who wants to be a pilot nd go off adventuring and the droids pull him into that world. Obi Wan Kenobi comes in and tells Luke of The Jedi, their fall, and how Darth Vader, his former pupil, was responsible. Obi-Wan is supposed to be the hero and wants to help Leia, but is too old and needs Luke to take up the mantle. They need to get the plans to Alderaan, but they need help from Han Solo. Solo will do it only if he gets paid because he owes a debt to the gangster Jabba the Hutt who is sending bounty hunters after him. Han needs a co-pilot and a muscle as both a friend and for protection, so he has Chewbacca. All these characters meet and form different bonds and relationships with each other. And every bit of this leads up to the climactic dogfight at the Death Star where the main conflict of the film is decided. 

See how every character has a different goal or use to the story and how they all relate to each other? That's how you build character and story. 

Now I don't expect the Divas Division or wrestling in general to be as intricate as Star Wars, but it is an example to look to. What does Team PCB want to achieve? What does Team BAD want to achieve? How do these team mates interact with each other? Do they all get along? Do they not? If they don't, why? What is the ultimate goal of all three teams? Why did Becky and Charlotte join up with Paige and why did Sasha join up with Naomi and Tamina? Charlotte was the leader of the Beautiful Fierce Females (BFFs) with Sasha and Summer Rae. Does the falling out there play into why Charlotte and Sasha are on opposing sides? Where is all this building too? Thus far, very few, if any of those questions have been answered.

Like George Lucas with Star Wars, WWE creative has an admirable and ambitious goal. To make Women's Wrestling relevant in WWE. However, they don't have the story and structure to make that goal happen.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

-Skullbone- said:


> The obvious, 'simple' answer for mind would be to give audiences a division scene where stories a built around the quest for the title and the performers have characters that aren't steeped in childish nonsense. Are WWE capable of steadying things as they are with this 'simplicity' in mind though? I don't think they are. Do you think they'll invest much time into wondering why the segment were booed? They don't do it all that often for the men, and I very much doubt they'd look at it differently for the divas.
> 
> The reality is they want these women to be catty characters above all else, and I don't see them bothering to break things down to isolate what things need changing. People are fed up with the character profiles, the barely-there matches and the silly segments, but these are the cornerstones of the division. If we're to believe Paige's story of events, she recounts how she said to people in the back "Uh, guys, you know that Submission Sonority is already a thing?" during the naming process. At that point they'd already had the shirts printed up and everything. What does that really tell you?
> 
> ...


Sasha got that reaction because she wasn't there. If she was, and involved in that match, it would have still been turned on. Because it's a stupid match. Nobody wants to watch pointless Diva tag matches involving the Bellas, that is BEYOND obvious at this point. They are the common denominator in everything that fails with this. Having 15-20 minute tag matches isn't what anyone wanted when talking about 'change'. 

They're still doing the exact same shit they were doing a year ago. They're just doing more of it. Which has irritated the audience more so than anything. It's a "revolution" yet you had to watch a 20 minute match where Alicia Fox pins Paige....that's a revolution :lol 

There's nothing organic about anything anyone has done. Everyone sounds like they're reading from scripts, nobody displays any type of character or charisma, the matches suck, there's no storyline involved it's just matches, everything about this sucks. 

It's really just a matter of nixing what obviously is not working and focusing on what is. Like okay, Sasha gets the most reaction thus far. So maybe it's time to make her the focal point. It is definitely time to eliminate these teams, because that is killing everyone involved.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

WWE have only themselves to blame. They over hyped the 'revolution' far too much and were relying purely on internet fans who were always going to compare it to NXT. There was no plan other than "Debut" and "Hashtags". 'Give Divas a Chance' should have been when changed happened, with existing divas that the fans were familiar with to help it along, then the NXT call ups would have had a better divas division to join.

WWE will probably react in some kind of stupid way as usual, more hashtags and more promises, probably rush more call ups.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Only in the WWE?! That woman will hold it against them even after everyone is dead... Steph cannot stand being stood up to in anyway.
> 
> I mean, if she didn't hold grudges beyond the WWE, fans wouldn't have to suffer through a sub par worker like Nikki holding the title without defending it for months and only being in constant tag matches just to "stick it" to AJ Lee.


I just learned this weekend that Stephanie punished Trish Stratus because she did not want to kiss Torrie Wilson. She was stripped of the belt on the next RAW.



> "Stephanie (McMahon) wanted me to crawl on Torrie,” explains Stratus. “I said I’d kiss her on the cheek, but Stephanie didn’t think that was sexy enough. She wanted me to kiss her on the lips. I didn’t feel like I was in a position to say no, so I kept saying I’d do it, but just not with a sexy kiss on the lips. That didn’t go so well, and Stacy (Keibler) ended up doing it instead. That was just too risqué for me.
> 
> "The thing is, Mickie and I kissed, I kissed Lita, so kissing isn’t the thing; it’s about the storyline. I’ll do anything, including barking like a dog if it makes sense for my character. And at that point, my character had nothing to do with Torrie, so I didn’t think she would kiss her. My character wasn’t built around being a sexy person, and I was so passionate about my character, I just didn’t think it made sense for me. If Torrie and I were in a tag team and we kissed to distract our opponents or pull the wool over some guy’s eyes, I’d be all for it. But as a standalone moment, it just didn’t make sense.
> 
> "This segment was filmed on a Tuesday for SmackDown. I was the champion, so I went home, came to the next show on Monday, and I lost the title clean to Jazz. So, was I being punished? Who knows? I was never told that’s why I lost, but it was a little strange that WrestleMania in my hometown of Toronto was coming up, and all of a sudden, I wasn’t going in as champion. Eventually, I got the title back, so it was all good, but I still stand by my decision at the time."


http://wrestlechat.net/trish-stratu...e-for-not-kissing-torrie-wilson-during-angle/

I've liked Stephanie since she was introduced in 1999. As a teenager, I liked the angle of her going from good girl to dominant female and the trolling she's done over the years. I also like her for another stupid reason. Anyway, it was fun to see a woman just dominant all around her but in recent years, she's lost the plot. Her emasculating character seems to be who she is in real life. She's petty as shit and I don't feel there's anything genuine about her wanting to push the Diva's. It's easy to trash Greg Valentine because he's an pen sexist, but Stephanie proves that women can hold back other women too. She's Vince's daughter and holds her own power in the WWE. The Division could've been in much better shape years ago if she had given a damn. But since she uses Google and knows who Ronda Rousey & Serena Williams are, now it matters?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

It was a shit filler match where the ring work was sloppy. Even Amell did better at Summerslam. I want to blame the Bellas for this, but its all their fault, really.


The only point of this "revolution" is so WWE can make a pitch for Rousey to wrestle at WM 32.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you know what would fix this problem? Someone else running this fucking company. Specifically, someone who understand how to portray women on TV in this day and age.

I'm getting really fucking sick and tired of the same old shit every time they call up someone from NXT. Everyone always blows a huge load upon hearing the news, but why? How the fuck do you still managed to get excited about that shit? You know what will happen and no amount fantasy booking will change the reality of women getting shitty treatment in the WWE. 

Vince McMahon has got to fucking go. He's out of his mind and is no longer capable of producing television that is relevant to the modern world. Fans have certain expectations for the women that need to be met. Right now, this company cannot deliver outside of NXT. 

The cancer has to be removed before you stand a chance of getting anything worthwhile on the main roster. John Cena's girlfriend can fuck off, too.


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

#givedivasastoryandpersonality #givefansareason2care


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Have Sasha beat Niki for the title, go for a 3 PPV feud with Paige (her girls can back her up). Paige eventually ends up winning the title and then faces of against Lynch and Charlotte. It's so damn simple.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Bella twins being fucking awful doesn't help this revolution as they keep winning FOR NO FUCKING REASON, no progress is made except "Yay we're the bellas everyone else sucks". And if the story is true Cena stuck his fucking nose in and nixed his hoe losing the belt then shame on you Cena, its not needed for him to insert himself in this just to keep the belt on Nikki


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> The Bella twins being fucking awful doesn't help this revolution as they keep winning FOR NO FUCKING REASON, no progress is made except "Yay we're the bellas everyone else sucks". And if the story is true Cena stuck his fucking nose in and nixed his hoe losing the belt then shame on you Cena, its not needed for him to insert himself in this just to keep the belt on Nikki



*
Dave Meltzer was asked about the rumors on the latest Wrestling Observer Radio and said he did not know if there was any truth to those rumors but did say Cena's relationship is part of the reason why Nikki is having such a lengthy title reign. He has heard no talk about the Charlotte rumor but added that doesn't mean it didn't happen.

It was also stated that Cena has spoken up in the past when Nikki was set to lose the title but he doesn't know if Cena's done that in the last few weeks.*

So yeah, if you were wondering why the Bellas are where they are, there's your answer.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Sasha got that reaction because she wasn't there. If she was, and involved in that match, it would have still been turned on. Because it's a stupid match. Nobody wants to watch pointless Diva tag matches involving the Bellas, that is BEYOND obvious at this point. They are the common denominator in everything that fails with this. Having 15-20 minute tag matches isn't what anyone wanted when talking about 'change'.
> 
> They're still doing the exact same shit they were doing a year ago. They're just doing more of it. Which has irritated the audience more so than anything. It's a "revolution" yet you had to watch a 20 minute match where Alicia Fox pins Paige....that's a revolution :lol
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with most of what you said, but I do take query with the bolded part somewhat (which was sort of the point of my last post, though I probably didn't make the point clear enough). 

Yes they absolutely should go with what's working and Sasha is really the only one who's looking good at the moment, though it's mostly been because of NXT. And this is where the problems lie; because the formula for how the divas division work effects everyone negatively, and Sasha will be no exception. We got the first trickling of negative blow back from a widely-perceived poor outing last week (the publicity it got was more harmful than the match itself) and it will very likely happen if she gets more and more exposure even as the focal point. 

I don't think you yourself suggested this _exact_ outcome, but as for calls to drop the teams instantly, I'm not 100% behind that yet. The way they came together sucked but at least the breakups can stand out with proper build to each group's disbandment. The division is in desperate need of new feuds and you have new faces to create spot fire programs which can branch off and give people something to do. 

They should've planted the seeds already by now, but have Sasha be the one out-bossing Naomi and Tamina in a program that picks up steam over the span of a few weeks that culminates in her standing over them somehow. I haven't really given thought to the other teams, but this is the most glaringly obvious example of getting the most out of a rather shoddy unity.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

It's actually impressive to me how quickly this entire thing is imploding before our very eyes.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I was there live and can certainly say the match came off boring in person. The heel heat on Charlotte was too long and didn't make much sense since nobody on Team Bella uses a submission finish, nor did they have Charlotte try to lock in the Figure 8 and fail because of the leg damage. Nobody cares about Alicia Fox and Paige comes off like a whiny child with her in ring mannerisms. Break up these 3 person teams, turn Paige heel, Sasha face (gets cheered anyway), and let them put on meaningful 1 on 1 matches. I watched Sasha/Bailey from NXT twice this weekend because it was so excellent. This can be done on the Main roster if they change the way they're booked.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

I think the following picture summarizes how the 'Divas Revolution' has gone so far:


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Do sorry for them as we have such great talent in the divas division being wasted.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

JBLoser said:


> It's actually impressive to me how quickly this entire thing is imploding before our very eyes.


It's bizarre because it's so fucking simple to do. THEY'VE BEEN DOING IT IN NXT. This has to be sabotage or they're actual dipshits, in fact they probably don't even watch NXT, I know Vince doesn't.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Big Dave Meltzer talked about last night's trainwreck, and the revolution in general, with spot on analysis:






"What's killing this, is people see them shoving it down your throat as opposed to letting it happen...They're putting it on a silver platter with every way you're going to reject it."


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Cyon said:


> Found a video with a great angry rant about the Divas blaming the fans and this Divas Revolution thing overall.
> This guy goes in HARD and nails everything that's wrong with it, and pretty much sums up what I feel about this whole thing.
> 
> Rant starts at around 27:20 and ends around 33:00. Listen to that whole part.


Pretty much! I agree with everything he said. Don't get mad and pissy with us just because we're not cheering for the horse shit that the WWE is given us.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

In NXT the "Revolution" was an organic movement that people began to crave. The Women delivered and gained the respect of the crowd for it. They are presented as equals and benefit accordingly.

On RAW, the Divas Revolution is a bang-it-over-your-head storyline that has just turned into more of the same because the focus is on 9 different Divas given even Steven booking. It's obviously being used as a time killer so Nikki can break AJ's record. It will continue to be the same Divas division until they decide to pick one Woman to truely push as their own "Ronda Rousey".


----------



## Galcyon (Nov 21, 2006)

Apparently the Diva segment was so bad it got left on the cutting room floor for the version of Raw Hulu posted this morning. Ouch!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Correction they dislike BELLA's and booking .

NOT Sasha,Lass kicker, or Ric Lair
Sasha's super over right now


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Big Dave Meltzer talked about last night's trainwreck, and the revolution in general, with spot on analysis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup I've been harping on this all night. 

And the WWE ALWAYSSSSSSS does this. They have absolutely no sense in the concept of letting things happen organically, and they do it ALLLLLL the time. This might be a small silly example, but it's the FANDANGO thing all over again.

The guy was getting over with his gimmick and mostly his song, and instead of letting the fans enjoy it on their own, and letting fandango go with it AND/OR try and heel it up by saying "stop singing"...they do the absolute worst thing ever by having Lawler go out there and say "heyy guys lets all do the fandango (/career)".

They do it when they try and push guys like Reigns

and now they're doing it with this divas thing. 

The fact that all of the forums are basically in agreement on this one and most people are even totally aware of the issue...that has to say something. The problem is insanely obvious.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Whatarush said:


> Brie Bella seemed upset as well.


*BRIE MODE!!!!!*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's clear that Sasha Banks is red hot right now. WWE needs to capitalize on her fame RIGHT NOW. But I doubt WWE will do anything. God forbid someone gets so popular that they overshadow the "architect" of the Divas Revolution: Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Whatever your opinions on them, you have to feel sorry for the Divas. It's not the first time the crowd has abused them. They are getting crapped on for things beyond their control. They do what they are told to do. WWE tried a quick fix and went way OTT with it but if the revolution fails, its all down to them, not the Divas who are the ones getting the blame from some fans.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's clear that Sasha Banks is red hot right now. WWE needs to capitalize on her fame RIGHT NOW. But I doubt WWE will do anything. God forbid someone gets so popular that they overshadow the "architect" of the Divas Revolution: Stephanie McMahon.


There's definitely a balance. Let her popularity grow slowly more and more by making her a special attraction and basicallly, no matter what, don't ever have her get pinned for a while. I don't think she should go out and win the title right away...people like the chase.

But what you don't want them to do, is the Dean Ambrose thing where they basically said "this guys is the most talented guy of the 3...so lets just save him for later, because no matter what the crowd will love him" (1 year later he's lost almost every feud he's been in and now he's an after thought).

The most important thing for the next 3 months is to book Sasha strong. That's almost all that matters.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wheeled_Warrior said:


> Whatever your opinions on them, you have to feel sorry for the Divas. It's not the first time the crowd has abused them. They are getting crapped on for things beyond their control. They do what they are told to do. WWE tried a quick fix and went way OTT with it but if the revolution fails, its all down to them, not the Divas who are the ones getting the blame from some fans.


Yeah but these women are professionals, they should realize that the crowd isn't doing what they do because they don't like the talents involved, they're doing it as a protest to the writing staff and bookers. I'm disappointed that a few of the divas are responding on twitter so harshly. The heels can say "kiss my ass brooklyn your town smells"...but the faces responding like that is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

Foxy's weave. You da real MVP!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

If its a this or nothing at all type situation then yeah I'll take it but if its not then fuck this bullshit 
make a storyline and have these women shoot already
All this weekly tag match bs is killing me
Look at the New Day they took the shittiest gimmick imaginable and made it work 
These women should not have to work with shit


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's clear that Sasha Banks is red hot right now. WWE needs to capitalize on her fame RIGHT NOW. But I doubt WWE will do anything. God forbid someone gets so popular that they overshadow the "architect" of the Divas Revolution: Stephanie McMahon.


The Boss movement may be the only thing to get even remotely close to the Yes movement. If WWE play their cards right (which they won't) they could have a killer storyline on their hands.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Anyone think that the Brooklyn Crowd buried the divas revolution because they(like so many other fans, imo, out there) don't give a shit about Divas wrestling in general? :shrug

I think it's more true than some here want to admit.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The reason why the revolution worked in NXT is because it actually was a revolution. It happened organically and the crowd was given a reason to care about the women. WWE are now trying to do the same thing on the main roster and the fans are rejecting it because WWE aren't actually giving them a reason to care about it.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

There's no revolution without Sasha. WWE is doing it wrong.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

This is what happens when you're forcing a supposed revolution with zero storylines/character development with shitty tag matches every week. Obviously no one is gonna give a fuck. The crowd went a little overboard I'll admit but it was expected. Why should we pretend to enjoy this shit when its exactly that, shit?



glenwo2 said:


> Anyone think that the Brooklyn Crowd buried the divas revolution because they(like so many other fans, imo, out there) don't give a shit about Divas wrestling in general? :shrug
> 
> I think it's more true than some here want to admit.


That same crowd were going absolutely mad for the Sasha vs Bayley match at NXT Takeover so :nah


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

In order to makes new stars you need to play to their strengths before you start to work on their weaknesses. PCB- are not strong mic workers so you don't put them in a TALKING SEGMENT with one of best talkers in WWE! DISASTER! The segment left a bad taste in the fans mouth and then you have a boring match. 

This has Dunn/Vince all over it because they are doing just enough to say they did something, but at the same time, giving the divas the rope to hang themselves. It's both the divas fault and Vince/Dunn/creative. Vince is a sink or swim guy. If you sink, he will write you off and probably won't give you another chance until years later. 

Like look at this why would you put this on your website? Embarassing.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't believe that Sasha Banks was almost non existant two nights in a row after tearing the house down with Bayley on the NXT show. 

I'll excuse Vince as he was probably more drunk than usual being his Birthday and all


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

hey divas go look how Charlotte handled the raw crowd on twitter

like a grown ass woman
https://twitter.com/MsCharlotteWWE/status/636026503029989376


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I can understand their frustration, but the women have to realize that at some point it has to stop being about meaningless tag team matches and the title has to come back into play. Right now it just looks like a bunch of catty brawls. Real issues have to be brought to light for the audience to really care about their storyline.

That all being said, Brooklyn was a mark for itself last night. It can be entertaining, but it can also be irritating.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Kfchicken said:


> Foxy's weave. You da real MVP!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I'm not surprised. The whole way WWE booked this "revolution" was completely ass-backwards.

They introduced three of the best women from NXT, and they just stuck them in some random-ass teams they had no business being in, shouted the words "Divas Revolution" every single week, and they expected it to work.

Absolutely NOTHING has changed in the time that Sasha, Charlotte, and Becky have been on the main roster. And do you wanna know why? It's because of the fact that they didn't change a damn thing about the Divas' booking. We're still getting matches with no rhyme or reason to them. They had Sasha, Becky, Charlotte, and even Paige, wrestle a bunch of women who can't hang with them in the ring (Nikki, Brie, Tamina, Naomi), and they still have Nikki Bella holding the fucking title, just so they can "stick it" to AJ Lee, when I doubt AJ gives a shit about the WWE anymore. The only difference between the Divas' division between now, and three months ago, is that the matches are longer. And it's matches no one cares for.


And last night, WWE completely buried this revolution. The Miz shat all over the women's division, and never got his comeuppance. Nikki Bella flat out said "who cares about wins and loses?" They had Team PCB cut a god awful promo, when all three women are capable of cutting better promos. And, they didn't even bother having Sasha Banks on there, the most over woman in this entire storyline. 

This revolution has been nothing short of a failure, and I personally hold the WWE "Creative" team responsible for this horrendous, shit booking. *


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> I feel sorry for Sasha, Charlotte and Becky they should just stay in NXT until the cancer twins retire. I can't believe how pedestrian the match layouts are on the main roster. They have to dumb everything down for the ones that can't work.


you're delusional if you think the Bella twins are the problem are...when they do indeed retire i would LOVE to see who yall look to blame next

the problem lies within the mentality of the audience they have gotten so acustom to shitting on the divas that its almost like a habit they can't break

that and Brooklyn is smark city after all if you think the casual audience will react the same way then you're trippin


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Anyone think that the Brooklyn Crowd buried the divas revolution because they(like so many other fans, imo, out there) don't give a shit about Divas wrestling in general? :shrug
> 
> I think it's more true than some here want to admit.


People popped quite nicely for the divas match on saturday. That can't be ignored


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

How in the fuck do these girls want respect when they have no respect for themselves? Paige oversexualizes EVERYTHING, FFS she was at Austin´s podcast and every 30 seconds she was getting the hair out of the way so we could watch her cleavage, Nikki Bella, comes out and shakes her ass and half her boobs are showing. Compare that with the entrances and behaviours of Sasha Banks and Bayley at Takeover! You could see just from the entrances they meant business! 

If you want respect, don´t disrespect yourselves and don´t expect to just go by your looks, it may work backstage but the fans want wrestling the time for Barbie dolls and sex symbols is long gone! Rookie divas like Charlotte and Becky handled that for more classy on Twitter than the Bellas and Paige. Grow some thick skin! I cannot even imagine how much they would bitch if they had to endure what Eva Marie endures week in and week out!

Bottom line is this. GO OUT THERE AND WORK A FUCKING MATCH! If it´s good Im 110% sure the crowd will appreciate it and not give you shit for it!

And As far as Im concerned Paige and the Bellas can suck my fucking dick, cause that´s all they´re good for, and if that makes me a mysogynist or whatever the fuck it´s called so be it! Sick and fucking tired of girls pulling the feminazi card!


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

Coyotex said:


> you're delusional if you think the Bella twins are the problem are...when they do indeed retire i would LOVE to see who yall look to blame next
> 
> the problem lies within the mentality of the audience they have gotten so acustom to shitting on the divas that its almost like a habit they can't break
> 
> that and Brooklyn is smark city after all if you think the casual audience will react the same way then you're trippin


I was at NXT the night before. FAR more smarked out of an audience. And they loved Banks/Bayley from the opening video to the Four Horsewomen post match.

The Bellas aren't the problem; the booking is.

Only one above it is Banks tho.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> * Nikki Bella flat out said "who cares about wins and loses?" *


And the crowd responded basically with "who cares about WWE Divas?"


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Coyotex said:


> you're delusional if you think the Bella twins are the problem are...when they do indeed retire i would LOVE to see who yall look to blame next
> 
> the problem lies within the mentality of the audience they have gotten so acustom to shitting on the divas that its almost like a habit they can't break
> 
> *that and Brooklyn is smark city after all if you think the casual audience will react the same way then you're trippin*


:gtfo

The Minneapolis/St. Paul crowd shat on a shitty match last week between Nikki and Sasha that had an alignment change during the MIDDLE OF IT, and the Twin Cities crowds have NEVER once been known as a smark crowd. 

And Brooklyn was vehemently behind underdog babyface Bayley in her pursuit of the NXT Women's Title on Saturday night and was HOT during the whole match because they were treated like adults and didn't have their intelligence insulted.

SMARKS GONNA SMARK tho.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't think what WWE has tried to do was a bad idea. I mean, you have to look into what it is they're actually trying to accomplish with this "revolution". They're trying to showcase the drastic differences between the divas who were brought up in NXT and the divas on the roster now that a lot of people are used to seeing. It's not a bad plan by any means, in fact it's a good one. But there's a fatal flaw that is preventing it from working, and it's that most of the divas WWE is using to go up against the call ups can't wrestle for shit.

I mean, look at the list of people involved in this who aren't call ups.

Brie Bella: Very sloppy due to having a moveset focusing more on high flying and strikes. 90% of the things she does are horribly forced and I think she simply tries way too hard. 

Alicia Fox: Has two or three go to moves that she just inserts at random points in the match, and can't even hit her finisher right half of the time (and I'm not even exaggerating. 50% of the time she hits her finishing move incorrectly). 

Nikki Bella: Without a doubt the worst in ring performer involved in this thing. Literally just goes with the motions in a match without really trying to create anything meaningful. Does random taunts during moments of the match that don't make any sense (her match with Sasha is a perfect example of this, where she was able to hit her finisher on Sasha, did a random pose/taunt, and THEN tried to get the win by covering her for a pin), and when she at least tries to tell a story, she abandons that mindset after about two or three minutes and moves on. I to this day have yet to see any diva successfully carry her to a decent match.

Paige: Paige is basically the only great in ring performer mentioned here, and is close, or at, the call up's level in terms of skill in the ring. Yes, she had trouble adjusting to WWE's style, and there were times where she was sloppy. And don't even get me started on her matches with AJ (they weren't terrible by any means, but they should have been much better). But she's proven more than enough times that she's on a whole different level than most in the division. 

Naomi: Insanely athletic, but unfortunately she hasn't been able to apply that to pro wrestling. She's had some great matches, but she hasn't been able to keep any consistency. 

Tamina: I don't know what to say about her honestly. She's shown that she can play the physically dominant heel role at times, but then other times she just seems lost in the ring. If she had some proper guidance, she could actually be a good in ring performer.

There's not much that can be done when you have this to work with. Becky, Charlotte and Sasha have done nothing wrong, they've done a fine job so far and divas matches have definitely gone up in quality for the most part. But it's nothing like the NXT bouts they've had, and most of the reason for that can be attributed to their competition. Again, this was a good idea that could work, but only if you had more help on the matter. If AJ Lee was still around and you had Natalya thrown into the mix to be put with Paige, and then just have them be one team and the other be Charlotte, Becky and Sasha, I think it would work. I don't think throwing in a third team was a bad idea either, but again, there's just not enough talent that they can really get good matches out of on a consistent basis involved to achieve the goal they've set out for when they started this thing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> Like look at this why would you put this on your website? Embarassing.


The Bellas celebrating a crowd not caring about them (they tried to spin it that people do not care about the new girls but they are also included in who the crowd gave ZERO fucks about) :ha

And not only are they not punished for saying something THIS STUPID on camera, it gets put on their website :maury

If I hadn't already declared the "revolution" DEAD I would be now :heston

And ANY chance of this "revolution" ever being resuscitated starts with the Bellas being gone unkout


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> The Bellas celebrating a crowd not caring about them (they tried to spin it that people do not care about the new girls but they are also included in who the crowd gave ZERO fucks about) :ha
> 
> And not only are they not punished for saying something THIS STUPID on camera, it gets put on their website :maury
> 
> ...


But but... the Bellas are awesome and carry these half assed workers as best they can and then try their damndest to build the division on the mic alllll the time! If the WWE loses them the division is sunk! SUNK!

........... just fucking ouch. I hurt something typing that. Sadly, it seems the Bellas will be dragging the division down with their awful promos and awful wrestling for years to come. Can all the NXT women and Paige just go back there? Or run to Lucha Underground as fast as possible? Either one... just go somewhere where talent is appreciated.

Also, if it is true that Cena is a huge reason for this reign of doom, then that boy has a lot more to answer for... it's like he wants to kill wrestling.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

They were chanting for Blue Pants, and she's not even technically signed yet. Give Blue Pants/Leva Bates a contract!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"We're empowered women" when my boyfriend forces them to let me hold the title.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Also NXT divas have a lot of time to practice their matches- which is what the performance center is for. They can work on things and by the time they have their match it's all polished. Roster divas don't have that luxury as they travel from town to town, which is why I think you are seeing the NXT divas aren't as impressive on the main roster.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This whole story line has been such a waste of talent. I don't see why they couldn't of just had Nikki defend her title against Becky last night.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DDMac said:


> Only one above it is Banks tho.










* Luckily in this booking shithole, Sasha still remains the most protected Diva :drose. I knew getting put with the biggest losers in the company would benefit her the most so she could shine by default and get the best matchups. I just wish she'd get to use her own theme song more often.*


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I freakin hated that unbearably long Summerslam match. This was pretty much the same deal. Ridiculously long, clumsy, meaningless and downright boring.
In hell, you have to watch divas matches all day long.
At this point, I'd view it as a positive if they did away with the whole division together, I don't want to see this crap anymore. It doesn't matter how good they CAN be, they're not showing it and frankly they never will. You want decent women's wrestling, see it on NXT. Main roster is clearly not the place for it, it's little more than a chore to sit through.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> * Luckily in this booking shithole, Sasha still remains the most protected Diva :drose. I knew getting put with the biggest losers in the company would benefit her the most so she could shine by default and get the best matchups. I just wish she'd get to use her own theme song more often.*


The one glimmer of hope in this ocean of shit is that Sasha wasn't out there for this segment, and the chants she got clearly shows that the fans really want to see her.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That match was almost a carbon copy of the Summerslam match and it was boring, they deserved those chants, divas revolution my ass, its already dead in the water seeing the Bella's are still in the storyline. They are the reason why the diva division is in shambles. These 3 tag teams need to split up and they need to go 1 on 1. And the Bella's need to retire their plastic surgery faces because they personally ruined the diva division.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> The one glimmer of hope in this ocean of shit is that Sasha wasn't out there for this segment, and the chants she got clearly shows that the fans really want to see her.


Here is the problem though if the WWE booking ruins the entire rest of the division in the eyes of the fans it will not matter how great Sasha is or how much the fans will want to see her, all it will be then is the same as couple of years ago where AJ was loved by most and nobody gave 1 flying fuck about the rest of the division.

Yeh AJ was good but never had any good opponents so the division still sucked.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Here is the problem though if the WWE booking ruins the entire rest of the division in the eyes of the fans it will not matter how great Sasha is or how much the fans will want to see her, all it will be then is the same as couple of years ago where AJ was loved by most and nobody gave 1 flying fuck about the rest of the division.
> 
> Yeh AJ was good but never had any good opponents so the division still sucked.


That's true but there are glaring differences between AJ and Sasha. The Boss has a better skill set and is passionate about her career. I like AJ but she was going through the motions for a year. 

Sasha also benefits from having the NXT Divas on thesis roster. Calling them all up at once has proven to be a mess but they're here. This team nonsense should be ended and individual stories started. And give them separate mic time. Maybe last night's segment with Miz was just a one time thing but they were all so awful on the mic. They made Roman look like The Rock. I thought they were better than that. I'm willing to write last night off if they can have a better showing on the mic and improve their presence. They can't help booking but they can fine tune their promo work.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Divas division will never advance as long as the ratchet twins are leading the division...Also Sasha isn't there.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Don tony and kevin castles analysis of divas raw segment.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sekYAp7LtEo


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

p862011 said:


> hey divas go look how Charlotte handled the raw crowd on twitter
> 
> like a grown ass woman
> https://twitter.com/MsCharlotteWWE/status/636026503029989376


Same grown arse women on the verge of tears after the match because of the crowd? 

I would say shame on the Bella's for their tweet but after the Fallout promo I think they are using it to their own ends (more on that later) and shame on Paige for her Tweet (just like Sasha last week) aiming her anger in the wrong direction but it looks like a cooler head has prevailed with her removing it. 

My girl Becky had the best reaction to it. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636049653235089408









Anyway finally got done reading this 30 page marathon and it's always good to see Islesfan and Legit Boss mark wars always dominate these diva threads great job guys :cena 
One thing I will agree with Isles on is the excuses we defended Paige with last year that got shot down time and time again have all of sudden become viable for Sasha, I'm afraid the same should apply the same for both. 

On topic just like last week the girls didn't hold the crowds interest and they shit on it, difference this time is Brooklyn is more smarky then the Minneapolis crowd so it came over worse and it was in a different time slot disproving the pathetic excuse for last week 

Bottom line if they don't hold a crowds interest they are gonna get bored and want it over with and that was apparent for both matches. Booking of the matches rather then the time slot is blame here and also the other common denominator here seems to be Nikki Bella, she half arsed the match with Sasha and then last night made the ridiculous claim "wins and loses don't matter" (while counting down her reign to AJ's record) then the Bella's in that Fallout promo was nothing short of pathetic how did that even get air on .com nice attempt to bury the new talent girls, I was always indifferent to the Bella's neither cared for them or they bothered me but after last night I'm done with them they need to ut

Booking ruined Paige's initial debut and run and looks to be doing the same with Becky, Sasha and Charlotte the biggest difference between last year and now is Diva's in general are getting more time to perform and put on matches we have 2 problems though The Bella's can't keep up with the pace the others work at and that's effecting the performance of the NxT girls (including Paige) as they have to hold back and slow down. The other issue is story telling is non existent if they want this "revolution" to work they need break up the teams and start building feuds and stories, 

They end this current story by giving it a logical resolution and put the title back on Paige, now before people start on the she's too young for a 3 time champ bullshit excuse to keep her away from the title for the next 10 years Paige can at least work with Charlotte and Sasha at their pace and transition the title to them in match they'd deserve for their first title run and story line wise she started this "revolution" and it should end with her taking Nikki down maybe have Foxy be the one that costs Nikki the title and that ends Team Bella. Have Sasha turn on Naomi and Tamina and build a feud with Naomi ending Team B.A.D.

The PCB is difficult one though I personally wanna see Becky and Paige stick together similar to Reigns and Ambrose always having each others back but I also think Paige needs a heel turn which would mean Becky and Paige would have to turn on Charlotte this can lead to Charlotte's title reign then have her feud with Sasha into Mania.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

AlternateDemise's sig says all that needs to be said about WWE Divas "wrestling" :










More fake than the Bella twins' boob job. :heyman6


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Anyone think that the Brooklyn Crowd buried the divas revolution because they(like so many other fans, imo, out there) don't give a shit about Divas wrestling in general? :shrug
> 
> I think it's more true than some here want to admit.


Definitely not the case when I was there saturday. In the dark matches Becky/Charlotte was given huge pops, especially Becky. & on the main show everyone was on their feet for Baley/Sasha

It's all in the presentation. Raw isn't given these girls the proper focus. They're telling us this is important but arent giving us anything really to get behind. I'm hoping once someone starts to go after Nikki title things will pick up. It's all very "Who gives a fuck" right now, with too many tag matches and wins and losses that dont matter.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Good because it sucks


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Fix the division:

Have Paige beat Nikki after she breaks the record(it's gonna happen - just have to deal with it I guess). After that, have a #1 contender's tournament stretching over 4 RAWs between PPVs. Singles matches instead of these bullshit six-women tag matches. Have it come down to Sasha vs Charlotte with Sasha going over. Have Sasha beat Paige and let the reign of the Boss begin. --you could even have Charlotte turn during that match and cost Paige, since IMO Charlotte is way too bland to be a face.

Build towards: *Paige, Bayley*, Becky, Natty, and Emma as your faces; and *Sasha, Charlotte*, Nikki, Naomi, and Alicia as your heels(eventually phase in the next NXT crop accordingly). Keep the ones in bold around the title scene the most, with the others getting random reigns here and there.

At the end of the day though, Sasha is the key. As far as I'm concerned, she should be involved in every feud for the title indefinitely. Give fans the type of matches during PPVs that they want to see. Storylines that they can get invested in. 

Honestly, it's not that hard of a fix. Just pull your heads out of your asses and watch what's happening in NXT.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

There is no revolution.

Giving three girls a call up isn't a revolution. They have put them in stables for a start. They have still got a load of shit women wrestlers on the main roster. A revolution would have been fazing those out and giving us meaningful feuds right off the bat with talent who can make us care about womans wrestling. They didn't do that and that is where they run the risk of making us care even less about the so called "revolution"


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> Fix the division:
> 
> Have Paige beat Nikki after she breaks the record(it's gonna happen - just have to deal with it I guess). After that, have a #1 contender's tournament stretching over 4 RAWs between PPVs. Singles matches instead of these bullshit six-women tag matches. Have it come down to Sasha vs Charlotte with Sasha going over. Have Sasha beat Paige and let the reign of the Boss begin. --you could even have Charlotte turn during that match and cost Paige, since IMO Charlotte is way too bland to be a face.
> 
> ...



No body wants Paige with the belt AGAIN. She is a BIG part of the whole problem. The belt needs, and better wind up on one of the 3.

The best way to do it is have Charlotte win the belt, Sasha win it off Charlotte then Beck get a title shot turning a jealous Charlotte heel. This will reform the BFFS with Summer as the 3rd girl or Naomi if you want, who cares.

This needs to happen along with a tag belt which they have enough talent to have, they just don't have any brains behind the writers to make it work.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> No body wants Paige with the belt AGAIN. She is a BIG part of the whole problem. The belt needs, and better wind up on one of the 3.
> 
> The best way to do it is have Charlotte win the belt, Sasha win it off Charlotte then Beck get a title shot turning a jealous Charlotte heel. This will reform the BFFS with Summer as the 3rd girl or Naomi if you want, who cares.
> 
> This needs to happen along with a tag belt which they have enough talent to have, they just don't have any brains behind the writers to make it work.


I'm sure more people would prefer Paige than Charlotte, but it's irrelevant. The only reason either of them would win it is so Sasha, a heel, can get in the title picture as quickly as possible. 

I'd prefer Paige, but whatever. I just don't think I can handle listening to Charlotte promos for a month or however long it will take Sasha to grab the belt from her. Let Charlotte turn before she wins the belt at some point.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

King BOOKAH said:


> No body wants Paige with the belt AGAIN. She is a BIG part of the whole problem. The belt needs, and better wind up on one of the 3.
> 
> The best way to do it is have Charlotte win the belt, Sasha win it off Charlotte then Beck get a title shot turning a jealous Charlotte heel. This will reform the BFFS with Summer as the 3rd girl or Naomi if you want, who cares.
> 
> This needs to happen along with a tag belt which they have enough talent to have, they just don't have any brains behind the writers to make it work.


Paige isn't a big part of the problem at all. In fact she's been one of the few positives the division has experienced for the past two years. As I said before, she had trouble adjusting starting out, but even then she was still having much better divas matches on a daily basis then we were used to seeing. Or at least that's how I felt on the matter. Regardless, she's a much different character than your typical diva, she at least brings something more than just her looks to the table, which is not something a lot of the other divas who aren't NXT call ups can say.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

Fandangohome said:


> People are gonna shit on the crowd, when it's probably the same crowd that had manly tears at the end of Bayley v Sasha. It's simple, Raw's writers don't know anything about storyline development, and NXT's do. Why should we care about random 3 vs 3 tag matches? Most people were happy for Bayley, because it was a long storyline of her finally beating people she always lost to, maybe Raw's writers should consider ripping off some NXT material?


Could not agree more the Bayley vs Sasha match had such a great storyline to it, what is the point of having random matches nobody cares about and are not invested in.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Just give Charlotte 17 Diva title shots so she can break her dad's record. That'll make me interested in the competition again.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

I questioned this angle from the very beginning. You don't call something a revolution at the very beginning. After the angle is over, you can reflect on it and say it was revolutionary. This entire angle has been the opposite of a revolution. Not only has the Diva's title not been defended since this angle started, but literally NOTHING has happened. There has been no progression in this angle. 

It baffles me how terrible WWE is with their angles. It seems pretty obvious to create an angle where a group of NXT women come in and do something similar to what Nexus did. Have them take the title from Nikki within weeks as well. That would be closer to revolutionary than this shit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Typical pricks like a number of the posters I see on here. The ladies won't let that ignorance get to them anyway those people are irrelevant and in the minority so whatevs ef em. *


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Today's WWE audience has no patience when watching matches. That's why it's better to start matches off fast with various big moves. Look at Bayley/Sasha and Rollins/Cena from this past week. Very few rest holds or slow parts in that match.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Today's WWE audience has no patience when watching matches. That's why it's better to start matches off fast with various big moves. Look at Bayley/Sasha and Rollins/Cena from this past week. Very few rest holds or slow parts in that match.


If that's true, WWE is partially to blame. They've been conditioning fans for years now, including conditioning them to view divas matches as "the bathroom break"


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> Fix the division:
> 
> Have Paige beat Nikki after she breaks the record(it's gonna happen - just have to deal with it I guess). After that, have a #1 contender's tournament stretching over 4 RAWs between PPVs. Singles matches instead of these bullshit six-women tag matches. Have it come down to Sasha vs Charlotte with Sasha going over. Have Sasha beat Paige and let the reign of the Boss begin. --you could even have Charlotte turn during that match and cost Paige, since IMO Charlotte is way too bland to be a face.
> 
> ...


Problem is, after every title defense, "heel" Sasha will start crying and hug her opponent like a babyface. That's kind of her schtick


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Problem is, after every title defense, "heel" Sasha will start crying and hug her opponent like a babyface. That's kind of her schtick


It's still real to me DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Takes2Two Fandango (May 29, 2013)

Last night Nikki summed up whats wrong with this whole thing when she said wins and losses don't matter so whats the point of them being out there wrestling for no reason

They need to establish characters no one is a face or heel and get rid of these teams having a couple of pairs is fine but 3 x 3 teams is overkill

Said it before Sasha is a natural baby face you want to cheer for her just like Bayley, Charlotte can play up being Flairs daughter kind of like how Orton did in 2003 being 3rd generation, they need to stop making Becky look like a goofball she calls herself a "lass kicker" how about making her just go beat the shit out of the others and keep her teamed up with Paige who by the way need to pull her finger out she's been underwhelming for the last year and honestly doubt she could hang with the NXT girls now and as for the rest no one cares


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Nicole put the Brooklyn crowd in its place on twitter. :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I still am adamant that it was simply a bad night at the office and they overreacted to it. I think they all need to learn that it's not going to go their way every single night. Even the best of wrestlers have bad nights at the office.

Whether it's a combination of the segment, the match they're in or just a shit crowd. It happens.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

King BOOKAH said:


> No body wants Paige with the belt AGAIN. She is a BIG part of the whole problem. The belt needs, and better wind up on one of the 3.
> 
> The best way to do it is have Charlotte win the belt, Sasha win it off Charlotte then Beck get a title shot turning a jealous Charlotte heel. This will reform the BFFS with Summer as the 3rd girl or Naomi if you want, who cares.
> 
> This needs to happen along with a tag belt which they have enough talent to have, they just don't have any brains behind the writers to make it work.


Or have Charlotte beat Nikki for the title and have Paige turn on Charlotte because the "revolution" was supposed to help _her_ win the title. Becky stays face (though I'm having a hard time booking that angle in my mind without marginalizing her for the time being, which I hate). In other news, Sasha forces Naomi out of Team BAD (a la The Rock vis-a-vis Farooq) and continues to rack up wins with (sigh) Tamina as her bodyguard.

Charlotte has a Triple Threat against Paige and Nikki at the next PPV, where she retains. She then faces Paige at the following PPV, where Paige wins through some fuckery. Paige feuds with Charlotte before dropping the title to a resurgent Becky Lynch. Sasha continues building herself up in the background until getting the next shot at the title, where she wins and starts her reign over the division.

I'm just spitballing here.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope the fans continue to bury this shit every week.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

http://whatculture.com/wwe/paige-and-team-bella-unhappy-as-raw-crowd-turns-on-divas-revolution.phpTHE ANWSER


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

SashaXFox said:


> http://whatculture.com/wwe/paige-and-team-bella-unhappy-as-raw-crowd-turns-on-divas-revolution.phpTHE ANWSER


Ironically, Paige and the Bellas are reacting like "divas"

And Sasha had the best match of the year? Please. People REALLY need to come down off of that Takeover Brooklyn high. It was very good, probably 4 star territory, but Jesus Christ it wasn't THAT good. And Sasha Banks isn't the second coming of Jesus Christ. It's actually odd that people are giving her ALL the credit for that match. Bayley is the one that got you invested in that match.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

Arkham258 said:


> Ironically, Paige and the Bellas are reacting like "divas"
> 
> And Sasha had the best match of the year? Please. People REALLY need to come down off of that Takeover Brooklyn high. It was very good, probably 4 star territory, but Jesus Christ it wasn't THAT good. And Sasha Banks isn't the second coming of Jesus Christ. It's actually odd that people are giving her ALL the credit for that match. Bayley is the one that got you invested in that match.


I like Sasha, but I agree. I really don't get where all of this Sasha praise is coming from. She's great, don't get me wrong, but it's nothing we've never seen before. People act like she's one of the best mic talkers in history, but it's nothing that special. Maybe compared to some of the others but not by THAT much.

She's been very protected down in NXT, as was Charlotte, and it shows on the main roster.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

.MCH said:


> I like Sasha, but I agree. I really don't get where all of this Sasha praise is coming from. She's great, don't get me wrong, but it's nothing we've never seen before. People act like she's one of the best mic talkers in history, but it's nothing that special. Maybe compared to some of the others but not by THAT much.
> 
> She's been very protected down in NXT, as was Charlotte, and it shows on the main roster.


Yeah, and it feels like it's just been ALL about Sasha since that night. Poor Bayley is champ and I don't hear much talk about her.

And I'm not gonna go on another rant about Sasha getting a pass on breaking character and breaking kayfabe post match, which may have seemed cool at the time but in retrospect was very unprofessional and counter productive to the story that they told in that match


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As it stands now, it's repetitive garbage. Team Boreya vs Team Painted Clown Bitches vs Bitchy and Dull in a war for ...what exactly? The Skank/Pissbreak title? To see how many crowds they can bore the shit out of? To make the miracle cure for insomnia? To actually, literally kill a crowd and some viewers at home to see if people can really die of boredom as a scientific experiment?


----------



## Kobra88 (Aug 25, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> Yeah, and it feels like it's just been ALL about Sasha since that night. Poor Bayley is champ and I don't hear much talk about her.



I think a lot of it has to do with it being Sasha's fourth really good takeover match in a row and depending on how you rate Bayley vs Charlotte it's by far Bayley's best singles match. But now it's going to be Bayley's turn to put on good matches while the other girls suffer on the main roster. Granted she's gonna have the weakest in ring and character group to go against than any other champion.

Also to anyone that wants to hate on someone who really loved that match and wants to give it five stars. Wrestling is all subjective and God forbid a match connects with people and gets them excited about wrestling. 

Sasha's my favorite wrestler right now I loved her match and it's my favorite match I can think of since I was a kid. But I'll say a lot of people also need to understand just because you like something doesn't mean everyone else has to like it to. Not everyone loved stone cold or the rock or hogan or eddie or savage not that I'm putting her in that class I'm just making a point. Sasha is pretty much respected by everyone that cares about women's wrestling they don't need to be beaten into the ground with how good you think she is all the time and deifying her. She's 23 and has been wrestling FIVE years she hasn't had the greatest career of all time right now let's let the next eight to ten years play out next before we crown her the GOAT and SAVIOR of the wwe.


----------



## Thedudeinamood (Aug 24, 2015)

Sasha is my boo she would of made it great


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Yeah, and it feels like it's just been ALL about Sasha since that night. Poor Bayley is champ and I don't hear much talk about her.
> 
> And I'm not gonna go on another rant about Sasha getting a pass on breaking character and breaking kayfabe post match, which may have seemed cool at the time but in retrospect was very unprofessional and counter productive to the story that they told in that match


Meltzer said it best about the match quality. In NXT, they do their 'main event' style matches like once a month, two months, etc.. They're not out there working 15-20 minute matches a week. They plan out these matches and rehearse them a ton in advance so they can put on this great display. 

On the main roster, they're expected to randomly work 15 minutes a week with women who don't know how to do that, with no context to it, and the matches are terrible. It's the same thing they WERE doing, only more of it. AKA the opposite of "change". 

That's why their RAW match was so abysmal. It was all filler bullshit. The faces are working over the heels forever, just trying to kill time. Are you telling a story here? No. It's a fucking Divas tag match that we've seen 500 times in the last month. Who cares? No one cares. And the girls wonder why they were getting 5 minutes a week.

The bottom line, as much as people want to go nuts about these women workers. None of them are truly GREAT at wrestling to the point of being able to go out there against anyone, any given week, and put on 4 star classics. That just isn't going to happen. Paige should have already taught everyone that, when she went from being known as a great worker in NXT, to having garbage matches on RAW every week. There's only so much you can do when you have dead weight to carry, and when you're forced to fill time with the same matches. 

I wouldn't hold that breaking kayfabe thing against Sasha. I would imagine they were all told to do that, so HHH/Stephanie have a good visual for Twitter with their "4 Horsewomen" bullshit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This might be something that some of you might not want to hear but I'm going to get it off my chest anyways; Sasha Banks got lucky. She got to show the world what a prodigy she is at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn and was lucky enough to not be shoved into that empowered, Femenazi garbage segment on MizTV and an even worse trainwreck of a wrestling match. That's why the crowd wanted to see her. If she was numbered with the rest of them, she would've gotten slaughtered, too, just like she did against Nikki Bella in their singles match and the circumstances were MUCH more beneficial to her than they were to PCB and Team Bella.

I'm not here to deny Banks her talent. She is by far the best Diva on the roster and perhaps one of the few complete packages in WWE. What I'm denying is the approval of "queen of the castle" booking that puts one Diva as the focal point while the entire rest of the roster gets underdeveloped, which makes the queen's title reign an afterthought after it's long and gone. It happened with AJ Lee's terrible run with the belt and it's happening now with Nikki Bella's. Why else would they need to run statistics about how long the reign has been? Because you can't remember any memorable feuds or entertaining matches that filled up that time because again, everyone else gets crumbs and no time to shine, which is why people buy into this notion that their waifu is the only thing worth watching while everyone else sucks. It is absolutely imperative that everyone, no matter how developed they are, get their shine so everyone benefits in the end, including the queen you're trying to prop up.

Sasha Banks is not the answer, at least for right now. No one person will ever spearhead a movement that will make a decade plus worth of conditioning crumble.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SUPERIOR said:


> This might be something that some of you might not want to hear but I'm going to get it off my chest anyways; Sasha Banks got lucky. She got to show the world what a prodigy she is at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn and was lucky enough to not be shoved into that empowered, Femenazi garbage segment on MizTV and an even worse trainwreck of a wrestling match. That's why the crowd wanted to see her. If she was numbered with the rest of them, she would've gotten slaughtered, too, just like she did against Nikki Bella in their singles match and the circumstances were MUCH more beneficial to her than they were to PCB and Team Bella.
> 
> I'm not here to deny Banks her talent. She is by far the best Diva on the roster and perhaps one of the few complete packages in WWE. What I'm denying is the approval of "queen of the castle" booking that puts one Diva as the focal point while the entire rest of the roster gets underdeveloped, which makes the queen's title reign an afterthought after it's long and gone. It happened with AJ Lee's terrible run with the belt and it's happening now with Nikki Bella's. Why else would they need to run statistics about how long the reign has been? Because you can't remember any memorable feuds or entertaining matches that filled up that time because again, everyone else gets crumbs and no time to shine, which is why people buy into this notion that their waifu is the only thing worth watching while everyone else sucks. It is absolutely imperative that everyone, no matter how developed they are, get their shine so everyone benefits in the end, including the queen you're trying to prop up.
> 
> Sasha Banks is not the answer, at least for right now. No one person will ever spearhead a movement that will make a decade plus worth of conditioning crumble.


:applause


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Understand that I say this as a BIG fan of Sasha,

but this super hype machine is going to be detrimental to her in the end, just as it was for Paige when she first debuted, just as it was for AJ when she dropped her "pipebomb"


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Understand that I say this as a BIG fan of Sasha,
> 
> but this super hype machine is going to be detrimental to her in the end, just as it was for Paige when she first debuted, just as it was for AJ when she dropped her "pipebomb"


How is it just hype when Sasha has backed up everything? She can wrestle and talk. She is the total package. It shouldn't be held against her because the others have more significant room for improvement.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy Eyes said:


> How is it just hype when Sasha has backed up everything? She can wrestle and talk. She is the total package. It shouldn't be held against her because the others have more significant room for improvement.


Sasha is great, and you are right that should not be held against her, but some of the hype I read about her on her NOBODY could live up to (not just Sasha)

The Female Rock? The singular savior of women's wrestling in the WWE?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Sasha is great, and you are right that should not be held against her, but some of the hype I read about her on her NOBODY could live up to (not just Sasha)
> 
> The Female Rock? The singular savior of women's wrestling in the WWE?


Well, I won't lie. I do believe that she is showing shades of The Rock with her charisma and work rate. I'm not saying she is The Rock in her current form, but I see the potential. 

But I don't believe that Sasha is the singular savior of the women's division. She can't do it by herself. One of the reasons why Bayley v. Sasha was so great is because Sasha had another equal. Sasha is going to need help. If the WWE is serious about elevating the division, it has to feature more than one capable worker.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Well, I won't lie. I do believe that she is showing shades of The Rock with her charisma and work rate. I'm not saying she is The Rock in her current form, but I see the potential.
> 
> But I don't believe that Sasha is the singular savior of the women's division. She can't do it by herself. One of the reasons why Bayley v. Sasha was so great is because Sasha had another equal. Sasha is going to need help. If the WWE is serious about elevating the division, it has to feature more than one capable worker.


I will say what Sasha does have going for her if the over hype machine does have that negative effect on her she plays a great heel, so she does not need the crowd cheering for her to be successful.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Crazy Eyes said:


> If the WWE is serious about elevating the division, it has to feature more than one capable worker.


Just watch what's going right now on RAW, do you think WWE is REALLY serious about elevating the division?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Crazy Eyes said:


> But I don't believe that Sasha is the singular savior of the women's division. She can't do it by herself. One of the reasons why Bayley v. Sasha was so great is because Sasha had another equal. Sasha is going to need help. If the WWE is serious about elevating the division, it has to feature more than one capable worker.


There are capable workers in there right now. People were singing the praises of her opponents in Charlotte and Becky no longer than two months ago. You also have some mainstays in there now that have been doing this gig for a while and audiences are hot for them as commodities.

These past developmental performers don't just magically forget everything they learned before coming to the roster. The format down in NXT simply allows them benefits of strong individual builds that the main roster doesn't allow for. Take Sasha for example. If we were to take away her involvement in NXT over this past few months, what has she _really_ done on the main roster alone thus far to be called the female Rock? 

If it wasn't for her atoning for the match against Nikki (again, which I thought the backlash was worse than the match itself) with her outing against Bayley a few nights ago, then a lot of people would be close to turning on her already.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> Just watch what's going right now on RAW, do you think WWE is REALLY serious about elevating the division?


LOL, no. It seems more about putting a bunch of women in a match and passing it off as giving them a chance. 



-Skullbone- said:


> There are capable workers in there right now. People were singing the praises of her opponents in Charlotte and Becky no longer than two months ago. You also have some mainstays in there now that have been doing this gig for a while and audiences are hot for them as commodities.
> 
> These past developmental performers don't just magically forget everything they learned before coming to the roster. The format down in NXT simply allows them benefits of strong individual builds that the main roster doesn't allow for. Take Sasha for example. If we were to take away her involvement in NXT over this past few months, what has she _really_ done on the main roster alone thus far to be called the female Rock?
> 
> If it wasn't for her atoning for the match against Nikki (again, which I thought the backlash was worse than the match itself) with her outing against Bayley a few nights ago, then a lot of people would be close to turning on her already.


I agree that there are very capable performers, but they need to be featured in a better manner than they have been. NXT is the Divas Revolution without it having to be said. All of the women stood out; there was no need to talk about feminism and demand respect. They earned it just because.

You are right that Sasha's best work has been from NXT and if you were to watch RAW/Smackdown, it does seem ridiculous to anoint her the female Rock given the limited amount of stuff she's done. That's why I really hope that HHH takes control of this angle. He's letting Stephanie and Vince Dunn ruin the credibility & good will that these women have built up. If I had never seen the work of these ladies in NXT, I'd assume they were slightly out of their depth.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> LOL, no. It seems more about putting a bunch of women in a match and passing it off as giving them a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pure nonsense. Where has anyone said anything about Kevin Dunn burying the divas revolution? Kevin Dunn doesn't HAVE to bury them, because the crowd is doing a pretty fucking great job of that themselves. 

You better believe HHH and Stephanie are spearheading this, which was reported long before it happened that they were pushing for it. So just because it sucks, you don't need to start blaming everybody except the two idiots who pushed for it to begin with. Both idiots, who love to advertise the fact that they run the women on Twitter every day. 

NXT is not the main roster. The main roster has confines. You know who's going to be the game-changing female? The one who figures out how to get over and do great work within those confines, and then actually change the way women on the main roster are perceived. So far, none of them have come across as capable to do that.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> *This is pure nonsense. Where has anyone said anything about Kevin Dunn burying the divas revolution? Kevin Dunn doesn't HAVE to bury them, because the crowd is doing a pretty fucking great job of that themselves. *
> 
> You better believe HHH and Stephanie are spearheading this, which was reported long before it happened that they were pushing for it. So just because it sucks, you don't need to start blaming everybody except the two idiots who pushed for it to begin with. Both idiots, who love to advertise the fact that they run the women on Twitter every day.
> 
> NXT is not the main roster. The main roster has confines. You know who's going to be the game-changing female? The one who figures out how to get over and do great work within those confines, and then actually change the way women on the main roster are perceived. So far, none of them have come across as capable to do that.


It's no longer a coincidence that most of the NXT talents who have transitioned to the main roster have experienced some kind of hurdle. It can't just simply be based on crowd reactions and them not caring. They reacted favorably when the Diva's were first called up. The crowd was invested in the Sasha/Bayley match but the booking hasn't been there on the main roster showing. Even Kevin Owens had his momentum cooled down and reports indicate that Kevin Dunn is behind that as well. HHH backs all the NXT Divas and Owens, but yet most of them have had a rocky start. It is not due to lack of talent but the inferior booking. HHH may not be perfect but he is the only one who has had the most genuine interest in advancing the careers of the NXT talents and the women's division. HHH has done more than just put out buzzwords. He's been there and not just to take credit. He's helped develop stories and actually allow the women more than 5 minutes to have a match just because. I'm going to assign blame to Stephanie and Kevin Dunn before putting this solely on Hunter.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I think WWE's done a mighty fine job of buying it's "revolution" all by itself by essentially having the whole thing mean absolutely nothing. They brought in some good NXT women wrestlers, but if the ultimate goal of the entire enterprise either doesn't exist or is just never depicted as mattering in the slightest then you can bring in all the fresh talent you want, it's still not going to amount to anything.

So we have 3 teams of 3 Divas now fighting with each other about... what? Who's the Diva's Champion? Which trio is on top in the division? These goals don't carry any weight because the Diva's Championship is little more than a glittery belt at this point and which 3 Divas are on top of the division doesn't mean anything because the rest of them will still be there, playing the same generic bitch characters as every WWE Diva seems contractual obligated to play, and the only outcome of any of it will be slightly more decent matches depending on the configuration, but even that'll only last a while because eventually we'll have seen the best of the bunch wrestle each other enough times in this whole 3-way clusterfuck of a feud that it'll have lost all its appeal.

Plus you just know that regardless of which 3 Divas end up 'winning' this that the division will eventually descend back into the same shit it's always been when those 3 inevitably turn on each other for reasons that'd make a 90s American high school sex comedy look like Shakespearian high art, and then we're right back to square one with a division full of women who are all bitches and who all hate every other Diva for reasons that all comes down to "because we're bitches and so are they" like every bloody Diva's feud seems to boil down to in the end.

Maybe I'm cynical. In fact I know I'm cynical. But this whole thing just doesn't seem to be going anywhere.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> It's no longer a coincidence that most of the NXT talents who have transitioned to the main roster have experienced some kind of hurdle. It can't just simply be based on crowd reactions and them not caring. They reacted favorably when the Diva's were first called up. The crowd was invested in the Sasha/Bayley match but the booking hasn't been there on the main roster showing. Even Kevin Owens had his momentum cooled down and reports indicate that Kevin Dunn is behind that as well. HHH backs all the NXT Divas and Owens, but yet most of them have had a rocky start. It is not due to lack of talent but the inferior booking. HHH may not be perfect but he is the only one who has had the most genuine interest in advancing the careers of the NXT talents and the women's division. HHH has done more than just put out buzzwords. He's been there and not just to take credit. He's helped develop stories and actually allow the women more than 5 minutes to have a match just because. I'm going to assign blame to Stephanie and Kevin Dunn before putting this solely on Hunter.


The hurdle is the Bellas. Nothing more nothing less. You want to go blaming people, go blame John Cena. Kevin Dunn isn't getting his dick sucked by Nikki. 

Dunn had shit to do with Owens. Just because the internet wanted Owens to get pushed to the moon within 6 months doesn't mean it makes any sense from a business perspective. The guy is nowhere near that over, nor has he proven he's that good, despite what the internet wants to think. He's STILL winning PPV matches clean, he's STILL being pushed. He beat John Cena and every mid carder of note on the roster clean within three months of being called up. What the fuck more do you want them to do for a guy who hasn't shown he's above midcard yet? He's getting the proper treatment, and he's getting pushed harder than any singles star who joined the roster in years. 

Stop mentioning NXT. The main roster is not NXT. The crowds are mixed with indie fans and WWE fans. You can talk all the shit you want about crowds being into NXT matches, it means nothing compared to RAW matches. RAW is where they need to get over. RAW restricts its performers, it does this to both male and female. It's only an excuse to a certain extent. 

And if you think Kevin Dunn has more sway over this than HHH/Stephanie, you don't really pay attention to credible sources. None of which have put Kevin Dunn's name anywhere near the disaster that is the Divas Revolution.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> The hurdle is the Bellas. Nothing more nothing less. You want to go blaming people, go blame John Cena. Kevin Dunn isn't getting his dick sucked by Nikki.
> 
> Dunn had shit to do with Owens. Just because the internet wanted Owens to get pushed to the moon within 6 months doesn't mean it makes any sense from a business perspective. The guy is nowhere near that over, nor has he proven he's that good, despite what the internet wants to think. He's STILL winning PPV matches clean, he's STILL being pushed. He beat John Cena and every mid carder of note on the roster clean within three months of being called up. What the fuck more do you want them to do for a guy who hasn't shown he's above midcard yet? He's getting the proper treatment, and he's getting pushed harder than any singles star who joined the roster in years.
> 
> ...


Why do you automatically assume that I don't pay attention to credible sources and seemingly want to blame Kevin Dunn just because? I didn't just decide on a target and figured he was a convenient one. Sources and connecting the dots no longer affords Dunn any benefit of doubt, grace or credibility. The recent NXT calls up to the main roster and how they've been utilized just further cement my low opinion of him and the power that he wields. The proof is in the pudding. You can feel differently, but I stand my opinions on Dunn and how the Divas Revolution has been carried out.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> Why do you automatically assume that I don't pay attention to credible sources and seemingly want to blame Kevin Dunn just because? I didn't just decide on a target and figured he was a convenient one. Sources and connecting the dots no longer affords Dunn any benefit of doubt, grace or credibility. The recent NXT calls up to the main roster and how they've been utilized just further cement my low opinion of him and the power that he wields. The proof is in the pudding. You can feel differently, but I stand my opinions on Dunn and how the Divas Revolution has been carried out.


Because you're basing your opinion on absolutely nothing other than you wanting to hate the guy. The stories about him and Divas are from years ago and they were essentially him making frat boy comments about girls with Vince, which I'm sure many people backstage do. When was the last time anyone talked about him burying Divas? 

The 'power' Kevin Dunn has is he sits in a circle with Vince McMahon. That also includes HHH (the guy who's fucked over more careers than Kevin Dunn). And Stephanie. And a few other people. So you sitting here blaming Kevin Dunn predicated on past reports, makes no sense. 

Let me ask you something: If the Divas Revolution was getting cheers every week and the women were over, who would you blame then? Would you blame Kevin Dunn for this huge success? Or would you blame HHH and Stephanie? That was rhetorical, as we both know the answer. So my point is, you're going to blindly give credit/blame where it is not deserved, based on no factual information but simply what you want to think. 

The only things ever reported here (and this is even from the girls themselves in some cases), is HHH/Stephanie pushing this on the main roster. HHH/Stephanie giving them the opportunity. It's HHH's 'baby'. So if you want to sit there and think HHH can do no wrong and his fingerprints are nowhere near this disaster, go ahead. You're wrong and your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> *Because you're basing your opinion on absolutely nothing other than you wanting to hate the guy*. The stories about him and Divas are from years ago and they were essentially him making frat boy comments about girls with Vince, which I'm sure many people backstage do. When was the last time anyone talked about him burying Divas?
> 
> The 'power' Kevin Dunn has is he sits in a circle with Vince McMahon. That also includes HHH (the guy who's fucked over more careers than Kevin Dunn). And Stephanie. And a few other people. So you sitting here blaming Kevin Dunn predicated on past reports, makes no sense.
> 
> ...


No, I'm not. If I didn't like Kevin Dunn and just wanted to shit on him, I would just do that. I wouldn't try to rationalize it or have it make sense. I'd outright just blame him for everything but I have legitimate reasons as to why I assign him blame. It's not hate, but accountability. 

And nowhere in my reply to you did I state that HHH was perfect.I didn't insinuate that I thought HHH "can do no wrong". He has his many faults. However, him not clearing the bar of perfection is not a leap into believing he is engaging in sabotage or that he only has a passing interest in the NXT talents. The man has invested his time, energies and commitments. The "revolution" Stephanie has been going on about has been taking place under his stewardship. Unless you believe that everyone who has spoken favorably of his work down at NXT, I'm going to take them at their word.

In regards to the women, if they were getting cheers and received, that would indicate that the audience has been invested. There would be no blame to be assigned. The reception would mirror what HHH has helped accomplish in NXT, but yet that talent and creativity is somehow always stifled upon the main roster. It's funny how that keeps happening.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> No, I'm not. If I didn't like Kevin Dunn and just wanted to shit on him, I would just do that. I wouldn't try to rationalize it or have it make sense. I'd outright just blame him for everything but I have legitimate reasons as to why I assign him blame. It's not hate, but accountability.
> 
> And nowhere in my reply to you did I state that HHH was perfect.I didn't insinuate that I thought HHH "can do no wrong". He has his many faults. However, him not clearing the bar of perfection is not a leap into believing he is engaging in sabotage or that he only has a passing interest in the NXT talents. The man has invested his time, energies and commitments. The "revolution" Stephanie has been going on about has been taking place under his stewardship. Unless you believe that everyone who has spoken favorably of his work down at NXT, I'm going to take them at their word.
> 
> In regards to the women, if they were getting cheers and received, that would indicate that the audience has been invested. There would be no blame to be assigned. The reception would mirror what HHH has helped accomplish in NXT, but yet that talent and creativity is somehow always stifled upon the main roster. It's funny how that keeps happening.


What are your legitimate reasons for blaming Kevin Dunn on the failure of the Divas Revolution, instead of the two people who actually spearheaded it?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> What are your legitimate reasons for blaming Kevin Dunn on the failure of the Divas Revolution, instead of the two people who actually spearheaded it?


The treatment of the NXT talents under the stewardship of HHH speaks to his commitment. He's been involved in having the women treated comparably to the men long before the WWE decided to make an angle out of it on the main roster. 

As for his wife, all she does is mention "Ronda Rousey" and "Serena Williams" and that is where her involvement seems to end. It's just another branding effort. Mr. Dunn has shown himself to be capable of undercutting the momentum of NXT talents who debut on the main roster. It would be one thing if one performer flopped or even two. After the third or fourth person, it's no longer just a coincidence unless one is under the impression that the NXT talents aren't capable at all. 

That is why I hold Stephanie and Kevin Dunn more to blame for the "Revolution" program flopping thus far. If they were afforded decent booking and were still under performing, I wouldn't point fingers. I do wish HHH would exert more control over the storylines on RAW, but I know that even his power has its limits. RAW/Smackdown isn't exclusively his.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> The treatment of the NXT talents under the stewardship of HHH speaks to his commitment. He's been involved in having the women treated comparably to the men long before the WWE decided to make an angle out of it on the main roster.
> 
> As for his wife, all she does is mention "Ronda Rousey" and "Serena Williams" and that is where her involvement seems to end. It's just another branding effort. Mr. Dunn has shown himself to be capable of undercutting the momentum of NXT talents who debut on the main roster. It would be one thing if one performer flopped or even two. After the third or fourth person, it's no longer just a coincidence unless one is under the impression that the NXT talents aren't capable at all.
> 
> That is why I hold Stephanie and Kevin Dunn more to blame for the "Revolution" program flopping thus far. If they were afforded decent booking and were still under performing, I wouldn't point fingers. I do wish HHH would exert more control over the storylines on RAW, but I know that even his power has its limits. RAW/Smackdown isn't exclusively his.


The only person he is mentioned burying or trying to derail out of any NXT call ups, was Adam Rose. In which case....Adam Rose fucking sucks so who gives a shit? If anything, he was being competent in pointing out something that sucks. You seem to have the impression that everyone from NXT should be way ahead of where they are or handed opportunity after opportunity or else it automatically means someone is out to get them behind the scenes and is intentionally burying them. 

RAW and NXT are different audiences. You aren't going to be doing on RAW what you did on NXT. Some people are simply not good mainstream wrestling talents. Nor does becoming a good mainstream wrestling talent happen overnight, as simply as moving from NXT to RAW. 

CM Punk was an indie god, and a far more well rounded performer than any of the current NXT talents, or RAW talents. Yet he still had to go through WWECW, SD, and then a stint on RAW, before he finally found his moment to break away from the pack. And he did it while Mr NXT Paul Levesque was burying him behind the scenes every chance he got, which you claim Kevin Dunn does to everyone from NXT. But CM Punk adapted, found his opportunity, and made it work. 

So how come he can make it, with HHH burying him and doing everything to ruin his career (and then actually ruining it), but the NXT call ups are all apparently so fucking terrible that they can't stand on their own two feet if they aren't booked to perfection, and if they aren't booked to perfection it's automatically the fault of the guy in charge of production, and not the guy with a much more serious role in the creative side of WWE?


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

SUPERIOR said:


> This might be something that some of you might not want to hear but I'm going to get it off my chest anyways; Sasha Banks got lucky. She got to show the world what a prodigy she is at NXT Takeover: Brooklyn and was lucky enough to not be shoved into that empowered, Femenazi garbage segment on MizTV and an even worse trainwreck of a wrestling match. That's why the crowd wanted to see her. If she was numbered with the rest of them, she would've gotten slaughtered, too, just like she did against Nikki Bella in their singles match and the circumstances were MUCH more beneficial to her than they were to PCB and Team Bella.
> 
> I'm not here to deny Banks her talent. She is by far the best Diva on the roster and perhaps one of the few complete packages in WWE. What I'm denying is the approval of "queen of the castle" booking that puts one Diva as the focal point while the entire rest of the roster gets underdeveloped, which makes the queen's title reign an afterthought after it's long and gone. It happened with AJ Lee's terrible run with the belt and it's happening now with Nikki Bella's. Why else would they need to run statistics about how long the reign has been? Because you can't remember any memorable feuds or entertaining matches that filled up that time because again, everyone else gets crumbs and no time to shine, which is why people buy into this notion that their waifu is the only thing worth watching while everyone else sucks. It is absolutely imperative that everyone, no matter how developed they are, get their shine so everyone benefits in the end, including the queen you're trying to prop up.
> 
> Sasha Banks is not the answer, at least for right now. No one person will ever spearhead a movement that will make a decade plus worth of conditioning crumble.


I think this post deserves to be seen on every topic involving this "revolution"


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> As it stands now, it's repetitive garbage. Team Boreya vs Team Painted Clown Bitches vs Bitchy and Dull in a war for ...what exactly? The Skank/Pissbreak title? To see how many crowds they can bore the shit out of? To make the miracle cure for insomnia? To actually, literally kill a crowd and some viewers at home to see if people can really die of boredom as a scientific experiment?


LMAFO!!!! 

Best post in this thread bar none!!!!!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> The only person he is mentioned burying or trying to derail out of any NXT call ups, was Adam Rose. In which case....Adam Rose fucking sucks so who gives a shit? If anything, he was being competent in pointing out something that sucks. *You seem to have the impression that everyone from NXT should be way ahead of where they are or handed opportunity after opportunity or else it automatically means someone is out to get them behind the scenes and is intentionally burying them. *
> 
> RAW and NXT are different audiences. You aren't going to be doing on RAW what you did on NXT. Some people are simply not good mainstream wrestling talents. Nor does becoming a good mainstream wrestling talent happen overnight, as simply as moving from NXT to RAW.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that at all. I want all the talents, NXT created or not, to receive decent booking. I have no particular preference. Each performer should have the chance to have their full potential realized. I just fault when it seems they are deliberately being sabotaged for no other reason than to spite HHH. 

As for CM Punk, I'm glad he had his breakthrough. But he also quit and is now retired because it was a long battle in a never ending war with the WWE. I don't think it was fair how he was treated. Nor do I blame him for being undercut and sabotaged, often times by HHH. But HHH's own bad behavior doesn't excuse Dunn's who is more than just toiling away in production. He has Vince's ear. One would assume that Vince's son in law could veto his prospects from being derailed on the main roster, but it doesn't seem to work that way. Ultimately, cream does rise to the top. It's going to take longer for the NXT talents. I just wish they'd get a fair shake. If a performer is destined to fail, it should just happen without that outcome being prematurely forced.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> I don't believe that at all. I want all the talents, NXT created or not, to receive decent booking. I have no particular preference. Each performer should have the chance to have their full potential realized. I just fault when it seems they are deliberately being sabotaged for no other reason than to spite HHH.
> 
> As for CM Punk, I'm glad he had his breakthrough. But he also quit and is now retired because it was a long battle in a never ending war with the WWE. I don't think it was fair how he was treated. Nor do I blame him for being undercut and sabotaged, often times by HHH. But HHH's own bad behavior doesn't excuse Dunn's who is more than just toiling away in production. He has Vince's ear. One would assume that Vince's son in law could veto his prospects from being derailed on the main roster, but it doesn't seem to work that way. Ultimately, cream does rise to the top. It's going to take longer for the NXT talents. I just wish they'd get a fair shake. If a performer is destined to fail, it should just happen without that outcome being prematurely forced.


Potential is subjective though. YOU might think Kevin Owens is getting a raw deal because you think he should be winning the Rumble this year and main eventing Mania (just using you as an example, I'm aware you didn't say this) because you're into his style. That doesn't mean that main audience is into his style. As a matter of fact, they haven't been very into it. So while it might seem like he's being 'sabotaged' if he does not win the Rumble, it's merely just WWE pushing him to where they feel his current potential is, the midcard. And there is nothing at all wrong with that when you haven't even been working there for a year. 

I for instance loved Alberto Del Rio. And I feel booking ruined him. And I feel there were ways to book him in which he would have been a major superstar for them. But I recognize, he is a limited performer to the WWE audience. Sure there are ways TO book him to hide that and where he would have succeeded. But that doesn't mean that just because he ended up being mostly a midcard heel, that someone was sabotaging him. It just means with his limitations, WWE didn't want to go any further with him. 

Fans of NXT need to start realizing that. The WWE needs jobbers, low carders, midcarders, upper carders, main eventers. Everybody isn't going to fill the main event spot. Lots of these guys and girls are limited performers to the mainstream audience, and they can either adapt to those flaws to get over in front of this crowd or they can flounder. It isn't ALL on booking/creative or personal vendetta's by invisible enemies. 

The women right now, in limited opportunity, have shown SHIT on the main roster. All of them. Including everyone's favorites. They have all been god awful. The booking of it is stupid, yet the women themselves are adding nothing to a bad situation. They're making it go from bad to worse. It's not Kevin Dunn's fault that none of them can cut a promo. And it's not his fault that John Cena is fucking Nikki Bella. Unless he introduced them. Then you have my blessing to bury an ax in his head.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad they did tbh. Divas are meant to twerk and show off some lingerie. Not this virgin revolution garbage.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@Godway

You are correct in saying that Kevin Dunn can't be blamed as to why the women on RAW cut that horrible promo. That is something they need to own and hopefully improve upon. The material could've been better but they don't quite have the skill to spin it into more than the crap they were given. I won't use him as a boogeyman for that or if they've given the ball and they drop it. I just want them to have a fair shake and even posting that, I know that's not even close to reality. A lot of the pushed are determined by if those in charge like you or if the fans demand it. At times, the two forces are in alignment.

There will always be main event players, midcarders and jobbers. I just don't think talents, NXT or not, should be undercut. At the very least, they should be given something decent to work with. 

Alberto Del Rio's performance in Lucha Underground is proof what good booking can do for a performer. The same people who watch NXT also make up the mainstream audience. I'm one of those folks. I just want solid booking whether I'm watching Lucha, WWE, NXT or Japan. I don't like being left with the impression that more can be done, but it's not for whatever reasons.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crazy Eyes said:


> @Godway
> 
> You are in correct in saying that Kevin Dunn can't be blamed as to why the women on RAW cut that horrible promo. That is something they need to own and hopefully improve upon. The material could've been better but they don't quite have the skill to spin it into more than the crap they were given. I won't use him as a boogeyman for that or if they've given the ball and they drop it. I just want them to have a fair shake and even posting that, I know that's not even close to reality. A lot of the pushed are determined by if those in charge like you or if the fans demand it. At times, the two forces are in alignment.
> 
> ...


Lucha Underground isn't WWE's audience. Neither is NXT. NXT is there to gut the indie fanbase. So while LU can book ADR to be really awesome and what not, that doesn't mean WWE could have done the same thing. Because there's so many factors that go into it. The WWE has millions and millions of fans, LU does not. NXT does not, and NXT is WWE's indie fed to begin with. They can always slide people down from WWE to NXT to work the indie crowd into showing up, it's not hard. 

Booking and succeeding at it with a mainstream audience is much, much, much more difficult than doing so on NXT or LU.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

i was there live and the match went on way too long. it was very boring. we were amusing ourselves doing the wave and chanting we are awesome. it was fun


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

I agree with the crowd, honestly WWE has a potential huge superstar in Sasha Banks, if used right, she can save the division. NXT's women's division is better anyway.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

roberta said:


> I agree with the crowd, honestly WWE has a potential huge superstar in Sasha Banks, if used right, she can save the division. NXT's women's division is better anyway.


Will you agree with the crowd when they do the wave when she's involved with slipshod booking that makes her look like a fool? 

No, Sasha Banks won't save the division if she's booked right. People keep falling for this every time there's a "pipebomb" or a "revolution" that only features one Diva as someone that matters. You know what everyone remembers the MOST out of AJ Lee's title reign? The night she lost it. You know what everyone remembers the most about Nikki Bella's title reign? The day the NXT women came up and made some noise. Basically, any moment of change that distracts them from the era of monotony and no progression these so called "saviors" bring to the table. Stop falling for it. You're better off realizing that the queen of a desolate kingdom might as well not be a queen at all.


----------



## uudy (Jul 1, 2015)

thats good news


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't know if this was posted already on this thread, but here's Bryan and Vinny talking about the Divas revolution. On point as always.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's something that pisses me off about the so called Divas Revolution. I listened to a girl on a podcast today excitedly talk about Sasha and Bayley's match and saying how she can show that to a young girl as proof that she is growing up in a world where women can be anything and can do anything. I rolled my eyes. You're talking about a match in a division that both ladies are relegated to because they are not considered as good as the men or capable of wrestling with them, in a time when you can go to the movie theaters and watch Black Widow beat the shit out of a bunch of dudes in an Avengers movie, and do it WITHOUT super powers

If I want a girl to think that she can do and be anything she wants when she grows up...I'm showing her Lucha Underground and introducing her to the likes of Ivelisse, Black Lotus, and Sexy Star.

Again, Bayley vs Sasha was a fantastic match (minus the post match nonsense), but people are REALLY fucking over hyping the quality AND significance of that match. People need to step out of their delusional bubble and back into reality. Bayley/Sasha wasn't even the REAL main event, even though they arguably should have been.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> Lucha Underground isn't WWE's audience. Neither is NXT. NXT is there to gut the indie fanbase. So while LU can book ADR to be really awesome and what not, that doesn't mean WWE could have done the same thing. Because there's so many factors that go into it. The WWE has millions and millions of fans, LU does not. NXT does not, and NXT is WWE's indie fed to begin with. They can always slide people down from WWE to NXT to work the indie crowd into showing up, it's not hard.
> 
> Booking and succeeding at it with a mainstream audience is much, much, much more difficult than doing so on NXT or LU.


I don't know that I buy into the idea that NXT's approach couldn't work on the main roster.

I mean, it's not like they're doing anything revolutionary. They've just utilized logical booking to create a cohesive product. WWE wouldn't have to change anything about the presentation of RAW or SmackDown to follow suit. Hell, the company's two brightest points in the past 15 or so years had booking that resembled NXT's a lot more than the current WWE product.

Why exactly _can't_ WWE take a page out of its own developmental brand's book?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Arkham258 said:


> Here's something that pisses me off about the so called Divas Revolution. I listened to a girl on a podcast today excitedly talk about Sasha and Bayley's match and saying how she can show that to a young girl as proof that she is growing up in a world where women can be anything and can do anything. I rolled my eyes. You're talking about a match in a division that both ladies are relegated to because they are not considered as good as the men or capable of wrestling with them, in a time when you can go to the movie theaters and watch Black Widow beat the shit out of a bunch of dudes in an Avengers movie, and do it WITHOUT super powers
> 
> If I want a girl to think that she can do and be anything she wants when she grows up...I'm showing her Lucha Underground and introducing her to the likes of Ivelisse, Black Lotus, and Sexy Star.
> 
> Again, Bayley vs Sasha was a fantastic match (minus the post match nonsense), but people are REALLY fucking over hyping the quality AND significance of that match. People need to step out of their delusional bubble and back into reality. Bayley/Sasha wasn't even the REAL main event, even though they arguably should have been.


No one is overhyping anything, why can't people have an opinion without being criticized for it?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> I feel absolutely awful for the women involved in the segment...
> 
> WITH THAT SAID
> 
> ...


Damn bro perfect post, have some green. The whole thing has been terrible, from Steph calling them out one by one to put them into teams to now. Why are they in these teams, what are they fighting for? Why has the title not been a factor the past months? Absolute shambles.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> No one is overhyping anything, why can't people have an opinion without being criticized for it?


Yes, many people ARE over hyping it. I just listed an example. I'm not pointing fingers at anyone here specifically, but there are a lot of people out there attaching a ridiculous degree of importance to that match and it's mind boggling.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> I don't know that I buy into the idea that NXT's approach couldn't work on the main roster.
> 
> I mean, it's not like they're doing anything revolutionary. They've just utilized logical booking to create a cohesive product. WWE wouldn't have to change anything about the presentation of RAW or SmackDown to follow suit. Hell, the company's two brightest points in the past 15 or so years had booking that resembled NXT's a lot more than the current WWE product.
> 
> Why exactly _can't_ WWE take a page out of its own developmental brand's book?


NXT doesn't have three hours to fill. NXT doesn't have sponsors. NXT doesn't have ratings. NXT doesn't have a board. NXT doesn't answer to anything. It's just a program where they can work, because nobody is being pushed to be this or that over this guy or that guy, there aren't the same brand of politics or backstage games, because there's nothing on the line. They don't HAVE to draw they don't HAVE to put money in anyone's pockets. 

RAW is structured the way it is for a reason, and the limitations are also there for a reason. Its audience is significantly different than NXT's. You realize the only reason they got the crowd that they got this past weekend was by design? They went into the smark epicenter of the United States because they wanted that indie/ECW atmosphere. They can't do that every week. 

NXT is not so different than the main roster in the amount of garbage it does. But since it is a condensed version of that garbage, people only focus on the POSITIVES of NXT while only focusing on the NEGATIVES of RAW. 

If Seth Rollins put on the performance he gave in the Cena match during an NXT show, there would be 200 threads about it by now calling it the MOTY and HHH "knows how to book" and "look at how they give people freedom in NXT" but because he's on RAW it's downplayed.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Godway said:


> NXT doesn't have three hours to fill. NXT doesn't have sponsors. NXT doesn't have ratings. NXT doesn't have a board. NXT doesn't answer to anything. It's just a program where they can work, because nobody is being pushed to be this or that over this guy or that guy, there aren't the same brand of politics or backstage games, because there's nothing on the line. They don't HAVE to draw they don't HAVE to put money in anyone's pockets.
> 
> RAW is structured the way it is for a reason, and the limitations are also there for a reason. Its audience is significantly different than NXT's. You realize the only reason they got the crowd that they got this past weekend was by design? They went into the smark epicenter of the United States because they wanted that indie/ECW atmosphere. They can't do that every week.
> 
> ...


3-hour shows are the enemy. Triple H and Vince will both concede as much. I don't know that you can just chalk it up to the difference in how many mouths they have to feed. It's okay to admit that creative on the main roster is bad. It's one thing to say "Well, they have to fill five hours a week, whereas NXT only has to fill one!" But flip that on its head. Isn't it pretty embarrassing that NXT manages to pack more character development — even for the little guys — in one hour a week than RAW and SD do in five?

As for your last point, there's certainly some validity to that. That having been said, I've seen a tremendous amount of praise for Rollins's performance at SummerSlam.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Arkham258 said:


> Yes, many people ARE over hyping it. I just listed an example. I'm not pointing fingers at anyone here specifically, but there are a lot of people out there attaching a ridiculous degree of importance to that match and it's mind boggling.


All people are doing is giving praise to a great match, you seem to have a problem with that.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't really blame the crowd, it was a terrible segment to watch.

It's unreal how badly WWE are doing with this "Divas Revolution". They're just it getting so, so wrong.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RetepAdam. said:


> 3-hour shows are the enemy. Triple H and Vince will both concede as much. I don't know that you can just chalk it up to the difference in how many mouths they have to feed. It's okay to admit that creative on the main roster is bad. It's one thing to say "Well, they have to fill five hours a week, whereas NXT only has to fill one!" But flip that on its head. Isn't it pretty embarrassing that NXT manages to pack more character development — even for the little guys — in one hour a week than RAW and SD do in five?
> 
> As for your last point, there's certainly some validity to that. That having been said, I've seen a tremendous amount of praise for Rollins's performance at SummerSlam.


But it's because they CAN do that with character development. There is no money involved. No ratings. No sponsors. Nothing. There aren't 10 year veterans there, or the same level political nonsense. Because it's the WWE minor leagues. In NXT their goal is to find gimmicks, characters, strengths, and work to them. It's not like that on the main roster. On the main roster you are officially part of the machine, and you do what the machine tells you to do. And sadly, most people are okay with that. They don't put up a fight over their characters or storylines or scripts, they just fucking take it because they're no longer in NXT and they're afraid of who they're going to rub the wrong way. For example, look at that night Team PCB bombed on commentary. Becky/Charlotte literally just sat there disinterested the entire time, and barely even spoke. They looked bored and downright afraid to say anything, and Paige had to keep awkwardly trying to make conversation. Hell, look at fucking Paige in general. She went from anti-Diva Goth girl to being the Bellas best buddy on the Total Divas reality show. Why? Because she's playing the game. The same way the rest of them will now have to play the game, until one of them hopefully sticks up for the fact that they're being forced to work with garbage like Nikki.

Or listen to CM Punk's story about how Rusev joined the Royal Rumble. And he said "I'm gonna come in and stomp you." and Punk had to tell him no, fuck that, you come in and do something badass! Your goal is to get noticed. So many of these people are coming up with the goal of not being noticed and thinking they're still working NXT. It's the wrong attitude. Balor's recent moronic interview about how he doesn't want to work the main roster and isn't adapting well to WWE should say it all. 

And frankly, NXT gets too much credit for things like character development. Most of their characters aren't any better than people on RAW. And most of them HAVE failed on RAW. The only difference is, NXT crowds are there specifically to be loud for most of what they see, and pop for shit that they shouldn't be popping for, and boo shit they shouldn't be booing. It's not like that on RAW. You just draw crickets. Because RAW crowds are filled with children, adults, some smarks thrown in, etc.. They're mixed up. They aren't hardcores like you'll see on the East Coast scene. 

NXT doesn't hold 4 shows a week plus house shows, plus a PPV (sometimes two) a month. NXT gets to build things for one-two months, sometimes longer, before they ever run the payoff. And that gives them plenty of time to work it, and rehearse, and make sure the match is special. You're right in saying that's how WWE used to run, but WWE also used to have one show a week, one PPV a month (sometimes none!) and actually believed in those concepts. Now, WWE is a machine. It has hours upon hours of content to fill and it's running so fast that there isn't the same amount of time for the little nuances that they used to have.

And yeah, Rollins got some props. But that was a performance that should be looked upon years from now as a modern day HBK type, take over the world performance. He brought the fucking house down. He would have turned any crowd with how well he performed. And if it were on a Takeover special and not Summerslam, you'd of seen an endless supply of "Rollins is so much better than the main roster" threads shitting on everyone and everything RAW.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Arkham258 said:


> Here's something that pisses me off about the so called Divas Revolution. I listened to a girl on a podcast today excitedly talk about Sasha and Bayley's match and saying how she can show that to a young girl as proof that she is growing up in a world where women can be anything and can do anything. I rolled my eyes. You're talking about a match in a division that both ladies are relegated to because they are not considered as good as the men or capable of wrestling with them, in a time when you can go to the movie theaters and watch Black Widow beat the shit out of a bunch of dudes in an Avengers movie, and do it WITHOUT super powers
> 
> If I want a girl to think that she can do and be anything she wants when she grows up...I'm showing her Lucha Underground and introducing her to the likes of Ivelisse, Black Lotus, and Sexy Star.
> 
> Again, Bayley vs Sasha was a fantastic match (minus the post match nonsense), but people are REALLY fucking over hyping the quality AND significance of that match. People need to step out of their delusional bubble and back into reality. Bayley/Sasha wasn't even the REAL main event, even though they arguably should have been.


But Sasha and Bayley _aren't_ the physical equal of the men. I think Lucha Underground intergender matches are _*inequal*_ - equality isn't a 5' slim woman against a 6' muscular man. That's not a realistic presentation nor is it a healthy thing to cultivate, I'd say.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brooklyn saw Sasha vs Bayley and after seeing that they didn't want the divas revolution that is just a three team thing. I think Sasha, Becky, Charlotte should of stayed in NXT


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm starting to think they should ditch the division on main roster television and take them back to NXT where they might actually be booked to look half decent. OR, have Smackdown be the show they appear on. Smackdown used to be the 'wrestling show' and still is to a degree so they could do that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> One thing I will agree with Isles on is the excuses we defended Paige with last year that got shot down time and time again have all of sudden become viable for Sasha, I'm afraid the same should apply the same for both.


*
Really? Do you REALLY want to compare Paige's first month with Sasha's first month side by side? I don't think you want to do that to yourself. None of your invalid excuses for Paige apply to Sasha. Sasha didn't botch multiple times in 3 minute matches. Sasha's worst match on RAW is better than every single one of Paige's main roster matches up until Summerslam 2014. *



> On topic just like last week the girls didn't hold the crowds interest and they shit on it, difference this time is Brooklyn is more smarky then the Minneapolis crowd so it came over worse and it was in a different time slot disproving the pathetic excuse for last week


*
Yeah no. Sasha got her name chanted in the beginning of the match, as usual, and it wasn't until the crowd realized that Lesnar hadn't come out 20 minutes before the show ended that they started chanting his name. Even Lesnar marks are saying this, but here you are desperately reaching in an attempt to criticize Sasha for the sake of it. Divas were in their usual time slot on Monday and there was nothing specific for the crowd to look forward to, so you have no excuse whatsoever. PCB lost the crowd immediately after their shitty promos on Miz TV. They also weren't interested in seeing a boring, not bad, (<--hey look, consistency, you should try it sometime) match with no consequences whatsoever. The "WE WANT SASHA" chants throughout the segment and match should have clued you in that she's not the problem, but you'll look for any bullshit reason to discredit her because you're STILL bitter about Paige's valid criticism last year.*


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Cyon said:


> Don't know if this was posted already on this thread, but here's Bryan and Vinny talking about the Divas revolution. On point as always.


I disagree with one of their critiques in that the Bellas don't have any story or character foundation. They quite honestly do as I see it, but the way it's being communicated is really poor.

Both Bellas have been put over by the commentators and the company as improved performers. They are hailed as being worthy veterans of the divas division; a characteristic both are extremely proud of. Nikki believes the title she holds signifies this. On the flip side, they are both also arrogant and desperate heels clinging on to that title for dear life most of the time. The character groundwork is very simple to interpret.

The problem is how this is interweaved into both the promos and the matches in particular. One could also argue that TD is a problem too, but all the girls come across as shits there so that's a problem for everyone. 

Anyway, you just have to watch the last couple of months to see how confusing things are. There are forced heel and face turns that occur on a regular basis--even _during_ the matches now it seems. When you see both of them work for pops from the crowd it totally compromises whatever they were doing before in the match or a promo/segment before the match started. Unless it's a pro Bella crowd--and there have been a few--this constant realigning doesn't engage most of the live crowds they perform in front of. It's killed the last couple actually.

The promos aren't much better. Most of the time they're prissy, self-important heels but the ammunition used against them from the faces almost paints them in a sympathetic light because it's so arbitrary. 

Take AJ and Paige for example. A few promos leading up to Wrestlemania these face characters talked about how the Bellas are useless and were a problem to WWE and women in general; that both AJ and Paige were both "real women", unlike the twins. Nikki would come out and engage both of them saying how she was proud of being who she was and she couldn't be shamed out of what she liked. I mean, who are the babyfaces here? You could be confused for thinking it was the total opposite way around. 

I'm not sure if Nikki is somehow trying to put herself over there or what in those instances, but she was the one who ended up looking reasonable at the expense of weak babyface material. 

This tweener stuff that seems to happen with the Bellas isn't walking a fine line or anything. They are forced changes that happen mid show. These aren't characters defined by grey shades or anything; it's either "cheer me NOW," or "boo me NOW." Group all of these problems with babyfaces that don't come off as particularly likable and you have what you have now: a group of catty, dumb, schizophrenic schoolgirls. 

Other than that I do agree with those two on the podcast. Why they don't have characters like Paige and Becky put over their journey to becoming WWE superstars I have no idea. It wouldn't really matter though, because what's really the issue is nothing these girls are doing are being presented as being worthy of crowd support. Who really wants to cheer them, and for what? Championing the idea of the "female athlete"? Please.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Really? Do you REALLY want to compare Paige's first month with Sasha's first month side by side? I don't think you want to do that to yourself. None of your invalid excuses for Paige apply to Sasha. Sasha didn't botch multiple times in 3 minute matches. Sasha's worst match on RAW is better than every single one of Paige's main roster matches up until Summerslam 2014. *
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed the part where I said this whole angle should end with Sasha being champion at Mania against Charlotte? Even though I'd personally I want Becky to do it, I can recognise who it should be rather what I want, Sasha should and will be champion one day but it needs to be done right and not a give her the belt straight away booked like AJ Lee deal because that will take us back to the original problem, but as usual you just saw the 2 parts I said something negative about Sasha and ignored the rest.

I stand by claims that both segments the girls involved lost the crowd for whatever reasons and they got shit on that includes Paige and Becky and they should take fault for it in some way but, the problem also lies with creative not booking around the strengths and weaknesses of the performers Diva's like The Bella's while improved as they have still cannot work to the standard and pace these new girls can work at because they didn't an environment like NxT to train and practice in and because we're used to high standard of matches and the hype machine around Charlotte, Becky and Sasha is so big they are under the microscope more then the others.

We all know the issue is booking and constraints on the main roster now its happening to NxT 3, we got suckered in by the hype machine and looking for excuses to give them a pass so if you need to cling to that by all means but don't overlook the fact that Paige had more going her against when she debut'd then these 3, No match time it was basically come out clotheslines PTO walk out, she had no direction no character and no one of note to work with except AJ which failed more in part to AJ's half arsed attitude then anything else, was there botches? Yes of course but my issue is not about botches in this topic it's about lack of direction and story for Diva's hindering their true talent this excuse was always thrown out for Paige but now it's come to light with Sasha etc it's not being noticed more. Paige is also hindered in this revolution because 2 of the new comers are on her team leaving her only Sasha of note to work with and when we did get them in match in was like seeing the old NxT Paige again in fast paced enjoyable match and for a main roster match it was one of the best we've seen this year.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

> - Regarding Monday's Miz TV segment with Charlotte, Becky Lynch and Paige, the segment was botched as the whole idea was to show tension between the three Divas and do a subtle tease of breaking them up as they all want a title shot against WWE Divas Champion Nikki Bella.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._NXT_Commentary_News.html#41JIIuuBmUHZhK0g.99


If you think about it... it kinda makes sense with Miz's dialogue. But Paige and Charlotte dismissed it at every turn :lol


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

But, don't they have a script ? I don't understand this. Nothing about the segment teased this ( and would've been very easy to do since Paige and Charlotte were so arrogant and hateable on that segment ) and why would they decide to put The Bellas on it ? Have Paige vs Charlotte or something like that, at least, it wouldn't have been the same boring stuff we got since months...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Maybe you missed the part where I said this whole angle should end with Sasha being champion at Mania against Charlotte? Even though I'd personally I want Becky to do it, I can recognise who it should be rather what I want, Sasha should and will be champion one day but it needs to be done right and not a give her the belt straight away booked like AJ Lee deal because that will take us back to the original problem, but as usual you just saw the 2 parts I said something negative about Sasha and ignored the rest.


*Because that's not my issue. My issue is with you directly blaming Sasha for losing the crowd and acting like they had no interest in her whatsoever because they just wanted to see Lesnar in his damn home state. I don't blame them for that and I'm not making excuses because it's the truth. They initially loudly booed Nikki and loudly cheered Sasha. That shows that they were interested until they looked at their watches. I know because I was confused by the chants, wondering what Sasha and Nikki had done wrong before I looked at the time myself with under 20 minutes left in the show and said "Oh shit, they put this on before Lesnar?" *



> I stand by claims that both segments the girls involved lost the crowd for whatever reasons and they got shit on that includes Paige and Becky and they should take fault for it in some way but, the problem also lies with creative not booking around the strengths and weaknesses of the performers Diva's like The Bella's while improved as they have still cannot work to the standard and pace these new girls can work at because they didn't an environment like NxT to train and practice in and because we're used to high standard of matches and the hype machine around Charlotte, Becky and Sasha is so big they are under the microscope more then the others.


*And here is where the difference lies. I commend you for putting fault on PCB for their terrible promos, but their segment was in the normal time slot and they lost the crowd before the match even started as a result of the terrible promo. They chanted for Sasha throughout their segment, so the fans are obviously into her. We can even go back to Summerslam and talk about how the crowd died IMMEDIATELY after Sasha's elimination. No matter what the other women did, the crowd was done with the match. Does that mean PCB sucks at wrestling? No, the fans just wanted to see Sasha. I'm not a fan of 2/3 members of PCB and I do not blame them for that at all.*



> We all know the issue is booking and constraints on the main roster now its happening to NxT 3, we got suckered in by the hype machine and looking for excuses to give them a pass so if you need to cling to that by all means but don't overlook the fact that Paige had more going her against when she debut'd then these 3, No match time it was basically come out clotheslines PTO walk out, she had no direction no character and no one of note to work with except AJ which failed more in part to AJ's half arsed attitude then anything else, was there botches? Yes of course but my issue is not about bo. I knowtches in this topic it's about lack of direction and story for Diva's hindering their true talent this excuse was always thrown out for Paige but now it's come to light with Sasha etc it's not being noticed more. Paige is also hindered in this revolution because 2 of the new comers are on her team leaving her only Sasha of note to work with and when we did get them in match in was like seeing the old NxT Paige again in fast paced enjoyable match and for a main roster match it was one of the best we've seen this year.


*Yes, I will acknowledge that even though Paige was bad, her situation was worse. I've always said booking is to blame for putting her in those situations, but her promo work and matches with everyone except Alicia Fox were dreadful, and you know that. The issue here is that Sasha herself has done nothing to warrant any kind of blame, so the situations aren't similar in that regard. She's not getting a free pass due to favoritism, she's getting a pass because she hasn't done anything wrong. If Sasha were botching every week and cutting bad promos, you'd have an argument, but she isn't.*


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

RiC David said:


> Arkham258 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something that pisses me off about the so called Divas Revolution. I listened to a girl on a podcast today excitedly talk about Sasha and Bayley's match and saying how she can show that to a young girl as proof that she is growing up in a world where women can be anything and can do anything. I rolled my eyes. You're talking about a match in a division that both ladies are relegated to because they are not considered as good as the men or capable of wrestling with them, in a time when you can go to the movie theaters and watch Black Widow beat the shit out of a bunch of dudes in an Avengers movie, and do it WITHOUT super powers
> ...



Agreed. Paige shouting on Raw about how they are going to prove that they are just as strong and agile as the men was ridiculous. It is unreal that people think that just because there should be sexual equality in work/life that women are somehow as physically dominant as men.
It is viewpoints like this that have bred stupidity and ignorance to the way the real world works.
Why is it that I cannot (even if she deserves it) punch a woman? Why, if we are so equal does society frown upon men beating women to point it does?

Is it because we are not actually equal and I have a natural advantage with regards to my physicality and therefore if I were to attack a woman then I would be taking advantage of that? 

There is a reason why men who hit women are called cowards and it isn't simply because the woman has a pair of tits and a vagina.

It makes me laugh that people actually believe that men and women are physically equal but in the same instance think (correctly) that a man should be punished to hell and high water if he were to hit a woman. If we are so equal then why should the man have extra punishment?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JBLoser said:


> If you think about it... it kinda makes sense with Miz's dialogue. But Paige and Charlotte dismissed it at every turn :lol


That makes no sense.

The Miz teased it but the lines for the girls in the ring was solely to confirm that they were together as a cohesive unit. I don't understand how they were supposed to tease tension without the dialogue to go with it. That being said, I hope it's true because the team isn't working and all three would do better out of it.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

I was there for all 3 nights, and I must say that the Monday segment made a little uneasy even though it totally deserved to be shit on, but after reading every post here I have to agree with the general sentiment; don't shit on the crowd, shit on the people who booked that horrible shit. The Bellas are a fucking cancer, nobody cares about them, remove the damn training wheels and book us some NXT quality matches with the girls from NXT (Bex, Charlotte, Paige, Sasha) and watch how much more interesting it becomes, you can't have quality matches with the botchfest women like Nikki, Brie, Fox, Naomi, and Tamina, you can't, and for fucks sake GET SASHA THE FUCK AWAY FROM TAMINA AND NAOMI! NOW!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The booking has to be better AND the divas themselves have to stop botching. Botching finishes to matches (completely unacceptable) and botching on the mic and they've barely been on the main roster for a month. The booking sucks but they have to tighten shit up and up their performance, as well.


----------



## mikey411 (Aug 27, 2015)

WWE should stop taking catchy terms like revolution and shove it down people's throats. Besides,what are they fighting for? Random tag matches and being paired off for no reason hurts the credibility factor of it all.


----------



## mikey411 (Aug 27, 2015)

Also,I agree about how they botch alot of their moves so they do need to stop bitching and realize it's not the fans,it's themselves.


----------



## thedss (Apr 14, 2015)

Shame on them bitching about the crowd like they are the ones that are out of order.

In my younger days all night warehouse raves were the thing. Loved dancing my tits off. The DJ lineup was always promoted up front and in the right order and we could plan when we'd go off to the toilet, drink some water, have a smoke, piss about on the fairground rides etc. ie, when that DJ comes on we think he's shit so we'll take a break.

The "Divas" are properly hot but, that's all. Watching them try to wrestle like it's real, do bad acting and fecking screeching is like the shit DJ, that's my cue for a break. Of course, after the entrances and posturing with the hope of getting a close up shot of some wicked ass and tits in latex!

Kaitlyn and Natalya though... giggity giggity but... they are women one can respect in full.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

I am so happy that Bayley is still in NXT, I hope she stays in NXT for as long as possible. Look what has happend to greats like the boss, Charlotte and Becky they came up to roster and wwe puts them in this crappy angle. Those girls were stars in NXT and they come up to main roster and are put alongside crap like the Bella's, Alicia Fox and Paige. 

In my opinon the following should of happend, you have a match between Paige and Nikki for the Divas title. during the match you have Charlotte, Sasha and Becky debut and attack the Bellas and Paige. After the assault Charlotte, Sasha and Becky introudce themselves and say that they are going takeover the women's divison, forming a team called the BFF's and with that you get a real diva's revolution and not that crap that is happeing at the moment.


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Evolution said:


> The reason the crowd was chanting for Sasha is because she's hyped as fuck by the IWC and it was a smarky crowd. She's done literally nothing on the main roster to be getting chants like that because she's had less character development and mic time than the rest of the divas by far.
> 
> It's simple that they're just chanting for her because it's cool, not because she's done anything. Yes she is an impressive wrestler, yes she is pretty much the total package but she hasn't been able to demonstrate it enough in WWE to warrant those chants and that reaction.
> 
> ...


Stop saying IWC


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> If you think about it... it kinda makes sense with Miz's dialogue. But Paige and Charlotte dismissed it at every turn :lol


If that was the aim of that segment, then it failed miserably.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

djpiccalo said:


> Agreed. Paige shouting on Raw about how they are going to prove that they are just as strong and agile as the men was ridiculous. It is unreal that people think that just because there should be sexual equality in work/life that women are somehow as physically dominant as men.
> It is viewpoints like this that have bred stupidity and ignorance to the way the real world works.
> Why is it that I cannot (even if she deserves it) punch a woman? Why, if we are so equal does society frown upon men beating women to point it does?
> 
> ...


Return to your caves gentlemen. Unless you want to join us in 2015 where things like fire and wheels exist.


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Return to your caves gentlemen. Unless you want to join us in 2015 where things like fire and wheels exist.


Yes, and men were the ones who started using fire and invented wheels.

There is more than just physical difference between men and women. There's a reason why the majority of chess grandmasters are men. This is an activity that completely excludes the physicality aspect, yet women still can't catch up.

Just stating facts. If people can't deal with political incorrectness and their feelings are hurt, oh well, ain't my fault, blame historians for recording history and scientists for figuring this thing out.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Best Brisco said:


> Yes, and men were the ones who started using fire and invented wheels.
> 
> There is more than just physical difference between men and women. There's a reason why the majority of chess grandmasters are men. This is an activity that completely excludes the physicality aspect, yet women still can't catch up.
> 
> Just stating facts. If people can't deal with political incorrectness and their feelings are hurt, oh well, ain't my fault, blame historians for recording history and scientists for figuring this thing out.


*Like @Arkham258 said, feel free to join us in 2015, anytime. *


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Like @Arkham258 said, feel free to join us in 2015, anytime. *


2015 BC? Apparently, that's where you're stuck in it seems like. I have no intention of joining you there, no thank you.

And this is exactly what I mean. I merely stated some politically incorrect facts. I didn't haul any unnecessary insults. I stand by what I said.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> Return to your caves gentlemen. Unless you want to join us in 2015 where things like fire and wheels exist.


Literally everything you just quoted is true, whether you'd want to admit it or not. Not sure how this is outdated thinking.


----------



## RT2929 (Aug 27, 2015)

I feel bad for Becky and Charlotte after having great matches on NXT and been treated with respect they come to the main roster and get this booking which result in chants like the Brooklyn Crowd.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay, I was there and just want to drop a few points in regarding this whole diva's "revolution" and the treatment which it got at the Barclays Center.

Night 1: NXT
At NXT we had Sasha Banks dropping the NXT women's title to Bayley, with Charlotte & Becky coming down post match for a "Curtain Call" moment. The quality of performance which we saw in this match was fantastic and the story played out really, really well. To the point where it was actually a little emotional in the crowd and the crowd reacted so positively towards the action. Everyone goes home happy, the "divas" are awesome.

Night 2: SummerSlam
This is where the problem starts. We're now supposed to see a 9 woman tag-team match which includes 3 of the women we saw hugging the night before on 2 opposing teams, with a 3rd team of so-called more established divas. Already, the fans in attendance have difficulty suspending their disbelief because we've seen them crying and hugging less than 24 hours ago, in the exact same arena/in the exact same ring. However, the match they put on is decent and the crowd reacts well towards it again. Everyone goes home, cool with what they saw from the women.

Night 3: Raw
This is where there was a massive issue. Not only have we seen the main stars of this story 2 nights in a row with conflicting stories but now we're seeing a 6-woman tag-team match featuring 2 of the exact same teams from the night before. If ever there was a case of "same old shit" this was it, the total opposite side of the spectrum from a "revolution." So now you've got a crowd full of people who aren't interested in what they're going to see because we've already seen it done better yesterday...in the exact same arena/in the exact same ring. Add to this the fact that for a lot of people this is the end of the party, they (like myself) have flown out to spend the weekend in New York, spend £1000's to go to these events and they want to go out with a boom, so they take advantage of a match where nobodies bothered and make the most of a bad situation by entertaining themselves.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

Nobody cares about the divas division. How many bloody times do the audience have to scream this from the heavens for you smarks to listen? NOBODY FUCKING CARES. Nobody cares about a bunch of pretend porn stars doing clumsy choreography as they narrowly avoid death and injury from botched moves. Again, nobody cares.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

TheShieldSuck said:


> Nobody cares about the divas division. How many bloody times do the audience have to scream this from the heavens for you smarks to listen? NOBODY FUCKING CARES. Nobody cares about a bunch of pretend porn stars doing clumsy choreography as they narrowly avoid death and injury from botched moves. Again, nobody cares.


Did you read this shit before you posted it?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

just1988 said:


> Okay, I was there and just want to drop a few points in regarding this whole diva's "revolution" and the treatment which it got at the Barclays Center.
> 
> Night 1: NXT
> At NXT we had Sasha Banks dropping the NXT women's title to Bayley, with Charlotte & Becky coming down post match for a "Curtain Call" moment. The quality of performance which we saw in this match was fantastic and the story played out really, really well. To the point where it was actually a little emotional in the crowd and the crowd reacted so positively towards the action. Everyone goes home happy, the "divas" are awesome.
> ...




I keep saying that curtain call was a bad idea. And Bayley added to the confusion even more in that interview they aired last night where she's talking about the four of them like they are the best of friends. We always complain when WWE's stories don't make sense, but so many people want to give the NXT divas a pass for that post match bullshit on Takeover Brooklyn and Sasha seems to always get a pass every single time she breaks character, which has been more than once now on her NXT run

If Bayley/Sasha had ended with just her celebrating with Charlotte/Becky and no horse women bullshit, and Sasha on the ramp pointing and screaming at them. "That's my title! You got lucky! You're a loser! I'm the boss!" It would have been perfection. Hell, you could have closed the show with that too as we all know Bayley/Sasha should have been the main event.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Return to your caves gentlemen. Unless you want to join us in 2015 where things like fire and wheels exist.


There is nothing wrong or sexist about the post you quoted and you seem to be suggesting is either inherently wrong or misogynistic. The post stated the physical differences in body type, bone, and muscle structure between men and women and why as a result the two genders can never be truly equal in a physical regard. Are you going to argue there is no physical difference between men and women?


----------



## Best Brisco (Mar 29, 2013)

zimonk said:


> There is nothing wrong or sexist about the post you quoted and you seem to be suggesting is either inherently wrong or misogynistic. The post stated the physical differences in body type, bone, and muscle structure between men and women and why as a result the two genders can never be truly equal in a physical regard. Are you going to argue there is no physical difference between men and women?


Yeah. I mean, even if we were to just look at only men, the range of differences between individuals can be quite astounding. The difference between men and women is even bigger. 

Humans are an incredibly sexually dimorphic species. Not is the muscle structure different, even the way the brain functions is different. The brain composition is different as well. Male brains consist of more grey matter and female brains consist of more white matter. 

But then again, how dare I point out these politically incorrect, misogynistic facts.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

djpiccalo said:


> Agreed. Paige shouting on Raw about how they are going to prove that they are just as strong and agile as the men was ridiculous. It is unreal that people think that just because there should be sexual equality in work/life that women are somehow as physically dominant as men.
> It is viewpoints like this that have bred stupidity and ignorance to the way the real world works.
> Why is it that I cannot (*even if she deserves it*) punch a woman? Why, if we are so equal does society frown upon men beating women to point it does?


I agree somewhat with most of what you've said so far with your posts, but when does someone 'deserve' that?


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

-Skullbone- said:


> I agree somewhat with most of what you've said so far with your posts, *but when does someone 'deserve' that?*


Well here's one example. Plenty more can be found on youtube.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

I dislike what is going on with the Diva's division too. Brooklyn is the wake up they needed that they need to do something with the Diva's division but it is just one City. 

Lets see how other Cities behave toward the Divas. SMH


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TheShieldSuck said:


> Nobody cares about the divas division. How many bloody times do the audience have to scream this from the heavens for you smarks to listen? NOBODY FUCKING CARES. Nobody cares about a bunch of pretend porn stars doing clumsy choreography as they narrowly avoid death and injury from botched moves. Again, nobody cares.


:applause



glenwo2 said:


> AlternateDemise's sig says all that needs to be said about WWE Divas "wrestling" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even peep this at first. Fucking LOL! :westbrook5


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

The premise of a WOMEN'S revolution is truly welcomed by the majority of fans.
A lot of fans do not realise that there are some fantastic female wrestlers out there that can put on must see matches, I blame that on WWE force feeding the masses Bella BS and toilet break matches for years.
Bringing Sasha, Charlotte and Becky to the main roster was a great move because they examplify what the female in ring talents should be however a REVOLUTION is a revolution and until the garbage that has been shamelessly stinking the division up for years (The Bella's, Fox, Rosa, Cameron, Tamina etc) are all sent on their way then this truly is not a revolution is it?
A reboot should be just that. 
If WWE was serious about this then they should have got rid of what was not working and that is stalwart hang on's that never could get over and never will like Alicia Fox, Tamina, Rosa Mendes and Cameron. 
Then dethrone the Bella dynasty and stop having them have a phoney ex model pretending to be a wrestler as champion. 
The Bella's are the MAIN problem in the division, they are greedy, self serving and don't care less about the advancement of women's wrestling so long as their own personal star is on the rise thanks to their personal connections. 
Anyone who believes otherwise is either biased or deluded.
The team warfare was the wrong way to go, this kind of stuff never gets anyone over, it is clusterfuck booking. 
Fans want to be able to invest in a wrestler/character so they need to showcase those performers on a individual level to truly shine.
The revolution right away should have removed the word "Diva" again showing that they are serious about this.
No more Divas or divas championship just women competitors and Women's championship.
Some may say what's in a name? But I think in this instance it is a symbolism of ousting what fans can not take seriously with something they can.
The players:
Paige, Sasha Banks, Natalya, Charlotte, Emma, Becky Lynch and Bayley are a great way to kick start the revolution.
As time advances bring in the up and comers like Asuka/Kanna, Athena, Nia Jax, Alexa Bliss etc and even rehire established veterans to help out like the return of Kharma/Awesome Kong, Trish, Lita, Victoria etc could make special one off match returns passing the torch of the golden era to the next great era of women's wrestling.
Remove all connection to Total Divas, that show is the anithesis of what this revolution is supposed to be about. That pathetic Total Divas theme music playing whenever the women are shown again just shows me that WWE are not completely serious about change.
This whole revolution is either going to go one of 2 ways.
The best outcome is it ousts the garbage that has made a mockery of women's wrestling for the past few years for personal gain (Bella's, Total Divas, Rosa, Cameron etc) and replaces it with REAL female wrestling performers and characters and makes the division a competitive showcase that ushers in the next prestigious era for women's wrestling.
Or
The sad outcome is we get repetitive booking that keeps the Bella's as the main focus and will not truly allow other women to shine out of fear of their Bella brand being less exposed and the likes of Charlotte, Sasha, Becky etc just become the next Total Divas actresses. 
Then nothing really changed at all which is really sad.

In closing I personally think that any true changes will only happen after Nikki and Brie Bella have moved on. Sad but true. 
I hope I am proved wrong.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Papadoc81 said:


> Well here's one example. Plenty more can be found on youtube.


Please tell me that evil cunt got put in jail for nearly beating a child to death.....:surprise:


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Sasha, Charlotte & Becky should go back to NXT, they'll use their talent there and let Nikki & Brie burying the division. Fuck Vince Mcmahon & Cena


----------

